# Tariff's Shackled City



## tariff (Jul 25, 2007)

Previous FR campaign Log can be found HERE

*SCREEN SHOTS!*

*Background* 
My group uses the Klooge software to run our games.  We are probally fairly unique in that we dont play simultaneously.  Players log in and leave thier actions, the dm then resolves them.  In speed it is, id imagine, cos ive not tried it, similar to play by post, ie sloooow.  This does however mean that alot of roleplaying ensues.  Which can only be a good thing!.
What follows is the transcription of the game, lifted straight out of the chat text in klooge.  Thanx to Bill (Col Honeyfeet) who is the partys current log writer, for taking the time to format the text into a readable account 

*THE CHARACTERS*


*MERCY (1st lvl Human Fighter)* 





*TALWIN (1st Lvl Gnome Rogue)* 





*GIACOMO NOVACASTRIA (1st Lvl Human Cleric) * 





*COL HONEYFEET (1st Lvl Halfling Wizard)*





*SORENDAL NAILO (1st Lvl Elf wizard)*





*SILAS (1st Lvl Human Monk)*





*REINHARDT (1st Lvl Human Fighter)*





GRRAL (1st lvl Human Barbarian)


----------



## Greyhawk (Jul 30, 2007)

*The fellowship is formed*

Two travellers tread the road up the mountain slope towards the city of Cauldron.  As they go they talk.

"Well, Giacomo," says Mercy, an attractive lady, still in the first bloom of youth "I'm glad to be away from that cave in that rainy place.  It's a shame that wizard didn't travel with us. I think he might have found this place interesting, and the weather is much more pleasant. If a little humid. Let's see if we can find a nice clean inn to stay in" and looks at the road ahead to see if any locals can give directions to a good clean inn. She will emphasise the need for it to be nice, And clean, she thinks.

A character sits in a shady area by the path reading a book.... he looks engrossed in whatever he is reading, and apparently oblivious to his surroundings... he is deep in thought, trying to decide what career this elf should take.  The man, Sorendal Nailo by name thinks to himself "Hmmm, wizard ... it could only be wizard, I dont know why I ever consider a change, it wouldn't really suit... "would it mate..?" he says out load to what would appear to be his jacket pocket "Sstill, itss nice to keep our optionss open innit bud " he says with a smile.  He casually looks around at the view and notices a couple of people in the distance heading down the dusty path towards him...

"Well my lovely lady" states a Handsome fellow replies Giacomo to Mercy (although he appears not to have listened to a word of her remarks) as he sweeps up with a dashing flourish and then clasps Mercy's hand firmly and raises it to his lips, planting a delicate kiss upon it. " It is a considerable pleasure to make you lovely acquaintance once more. " He stated with a twinkle in his clear blues eyes.  "Giacomo Giralemo Novocastria at your ever so lovely service." He added with a sweeping bow.

On the path behind them a small figure slowly toils up the slope, what he lacks in speed he regains in dogged determination to find sustenance and shelter before the day is done. I really must start a diary to record events says a diminutive figure to himself.  And if I meet with others they will surely keep my glass topped up and the occasional fill of weed for my exceedingly small pipe...

"Hello there fellow travellers" beams the Gnome as he spots other travellers on the road "My name is Talwin and it would be an honour to have your company and protection"

"Greetings Talwin" says Giacomo, eying the gnome "You seem like a sterling fellow. It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance. Allow me to introduce the good Lady Mercy. A beauty of renown and a file Swordwoman to-boot. I my self am Giacomo Giralemo Novocastria at your service"

The disparate figures journey onward, pleased for the companionship that the others offer.  Before dark the reach the rim of the crater that houses the great city of Cauldron and quickly descend into the thronged streets, selecting an Inn that meets the Lady Mercy's high standards for cleanliness.

"Bar keep. A drink for my diminutive friend here." Giacomo calls to the barman.

"Greeting Lady mercy and Lord Giacomo, its so good to meet you, and thanks for the drink"

Col, the Halfling wizard enters the bar somewhat later and looking very hot and dusty "Did I hear someone offering drinks" he enquires "I must admit that after a hard days travel my throat does become very parched and my tum begins to rumble so" he gives the others a cheerful smile, sits down and lights up a pipe stuffed with fragrant pipeweed "I trust none objects?" he asks rather belatedly.

He turns to Talwin and gives him a wink.  "Nice to meet someone of a reasonable size.  These tall-folk are difficult to talk to without craning you neck, or standing on a table.  This seems an interesting place" he adds "I expect that you are longing to see Diamond mines?  They sound a lot more interesting than the Obsidian ones, although my pleasure will be the excellent coffee that they are reputed to brew.  What do you think?  You don't talk a lot do you, what is your craft?  Personally I'm a student of the many mysteries of magic …" he pauses "Many Mysteries of Magic!" he exclaims "Perhaps that would make a good song title?"

"Oh yes I would love to see the mines," says Talwin, as the Halfling pauses for breath "All those lovely sparkly diamonds, my that would be fun.  But not on an empty stomach, I am keen to see what delights this place has on the menu.  Magic, that must be very interesting, I myself am better with scouting, locks that kind of thing"

"That's nice, a gnome scout!" exclaims Col "Do your best and things like that.  I'm hoping that they'll offer tours of the mines, so we can see for ourselves.  Properly supervised of course!"  he stops and thinks "Actually you are 100% correct my new friend, I am VERY hungry, I wonder what this place has to offer..."

Talwin grins "I fancy a nice big pork chop with new potatoes, crispy crackling, lots of Veg, a large mug of frothy ale to wash it all down, and make room for a roasted chicken"

Mercy extends a hand to Talwin and to Col. "Greetings Sirs, it is a pleasure to meet you both." She looks eagerly around the small group. "So what brings you all to this city?"

"Thank you!" says Col gazing skyward and giving a low bow "Col Honeyfeet at you service, Miss or is it Marm?"

"Please, I prefer for friends and colleagues to just call me Mercy.  As for my foes, I care not whether they are calling for "Mercy" or for a "Miss" . They are unlikely to get either"

Col laughs appreciating the joke, she seems quite nice, but huge of course

Silas walks in, without looking around he walks straight to the barkeep, "Excuse me kind sir, could I please get a mug of plain water" he asks in a well spoken and quiet tone.  He glances around the room and with a smile nods to the small group of people (or is that group of small people) gathered at the table

Giacomo, looks at the halfling "Well met Col. You seem like a delightful fellow. And a learned chap as well, I am impressed. And I would not let a chap's diminutive nature effect my opinions of a fellow. For indeed if you are genius of small stature that can only mean you are twice as clever as a fellow of human size. Is that not so?"

The handsome human looks over that the new comer Silas " I say"  he adds flicking his fingers in the air as if summoning a waiter. " I say you there. Good fellow. Why do you not bring your mug over here and join us?  And Talwin dear chap. Why don't you join us too? Can I presume that by your jaunty swagger, leather armour and standard issue thieves tool pouch at your belt that you are a fellow of roguish nature? Have you ever heard of the Olidammara?"

Mercy stands and pulls up two more chairs to the table. 'Mmmm, she thinks, wouldn't it be great if we could find another fighter? would help balance the team'.

"I would prefer not be thought of as a thief or rogue," says talwin affronted "More a scout after all I have never stolen anything before and do not intend to start"

Mercy hums a tune to herself, then starts to sing under her breath  "I need a hero, holding out for a hero til the end of the night. He's got to be good and he's got to be strong and he's got to be fresh from the fight....Oh, and he's got to be clean and polite as well".  She smiles broadly at the characters gathered around the table. "Shall we get something to eat? Sounds like some of us are pretty hungry.."

"I am always hungry," agrees Talwin "A menu if you would be so kind barman please"

"I bid you good evening gentlefolk" says Silas nodding at Glacomo as he takes a seat at the table. Smiling he nods to Mercy "I can at least promise to be polite, the rest will have to live up to your other recommendations" Holding out his hand to the table Silas says "My name is Silas, I have travelled here from a monastery south of Hollowsky. You know how it is become a monk then head out on a pilgrimage etc etc"

"Greetings Silas," says Talwin with a broad smile "Pull up a chair we are just about to eat"

"Did someone say that food is about to be served?  I for one am well and ready for it!" says the Halfling "And while we eat perhaps, if there is anyone from this city" he looks around enquiringly "They can tell us of any wonders or excitement that's about at present.  For my part, I'll concentrate on the eating, my folk view this as a serious business and not one to be forgone in any but the most extreme circumstances.  I would be most interested in visiting a library if there is one about or a museum."

"Perhaps we could all spend some time together, chums and that?" he asks but not waiting for a response he continues "Learning of each others lives...  Over a glass or three of golden, headed beer and delicious, hot food..." his voice tails off as he glances anxiously towards the kitchen.

Just then an elf enters the room, and introduces himself as Sorendal, a wizard and native of the city.  This immediately peaks Col's interest as elves are rare in Cauldron.  The two chat for a while swapping wizardly comments and details of the training that they have had.  Despite the difference in background and size the two seems to get on well, sharing a keen, common interest in arcane lore.

A little later Mercy spots the man standing in the doorway. By his stance she guesses that he must be from the fighting profession. She catches his eye and raises her glass. "Will you join us for a drink?" she asks "I am Mercy, a swordswoman, and this gentleman opposite me is Giacomo Novocastria." She smiles, almost apologetically. "You will no doubt find him charming *to the extreme*."

"Thanks for the offer of a drink." says the stranger, who introduces himself as Reinhardt, "As to your friends ability to charm, I doubt it will have much effect on me."  He unbuckles his swordbelt and places the sword on the table, "It's good to take that off, for a short while at least."

"It sounds like you've been wearing it for a long time." says Mercy in a friendly tone "Do you come from an area of unrest?"

Reinhardt smiles sadly "There is always unrest if you know where to look. However, it pays for my meat and shelter."

Mercy smiles "So have you come to this town to escape your work, or is this a place where you can bolster your income?" she pauses worried that the stranger may take offence "I don't mean to pry, but I too am looking for work. Perhaps you could point me in the right direction?"

The fighter sighs "I reckon this place should replenish my purse, I'm just not expecting any right or just cause to help me take the job.  The are rich folk here, and they are always willing to buy steel with gold." he winks at Mercy "And I've no objection to eating  regular as a result."

He gestures to the bar "Two beef stews over here, whenever you can. I'm hungry enough for two"

Surprisingly the barman responds instantly "Comin right up" he calls back

Silas raises his mug and smiles "Good to meet you Reinhardt.  It would appear we are all here on common purpose, albeit for differing reasons. We all seek to adventure forth"

Col raises his glass to the newcomer "Your very good health!" he calls out "The more the merrier.  After our meal we have resolved to take a stroll down to the lake and see what this fine city has to offer.  Will you join our fellowship?" he ends with a question.  He takes another puff from his pipe and attempts to blow a smoke ring, which fails.


*They each wonder what challenges and opportunities the city holds for them*


----------



## Greyhawk (Aug 10, 2007)

*The start of the Adventure?*

"Cheers new friends, here's to a successful partnership" calls Talwin raising his glass, and as he eats he attempts to get any useful rumours from the barman to little effect. "We can indeed stroll down to the lake," agrees Reinhardt "However I suggest we all keep our blades well to hand - we will all look rich compared to some of the poor wretches that live in those shacks." and he takes a large swallow from the drink Mercy has offered. "This seems as likely a bunch as ever I joined with - and since I'm still standing I'm willing to try the hazard with you all.  I hate to stay in one place for too long!"

" Love 'em and leave 'em Reinhardt?" asks the cleric "Is that it? Well it's a pleasure to meet you old boy. I am, as the Beautiful lady has already mentioned, am Giacomo Giralemo Novacastria. Acolyte and Advocate to the Wonderous Olidammara, the Laughing one. It is my joy to drink his message of wonder to the world".  Giacomo, who already appears half cut hold up his wine glass to a passing barmaid. " Beauteous Bar wench I need more wine. For I feel the urge to Worship some more." and moonwalks back over to the bar gets another pint..

Mercy tries to glean information from the bar staff but she too fails.

Sorendal collects his drink "Thanks Liam.." then he spins to face the group nearly spilling his drink "I second your toast Talwin " then spins round to question the barman again, and he turns his head around what would appear to be a little too far..."Liam, any idea where we can get some work tomorrow?.."

Mercy watches Sorendal with interest. He seems to move in a strange way...and what is that creature at his heel?  She gets up and wanders over to the bar. "Greetings Sorendal, I am Mercy the swordswoman. I notice that you are very light on your toes. Have you had training as an acrobat?"

"Heh, err.. hello Mercy!" Sorendal turns again "No I just like to dance ... keeps me in trim.. This is my familiar his name is Eddy...".  He picks Eddy up in his hands to show to his new friend.

"How do you do Eddy?" says Mercy. "What breed is he, Sorendal? And does he dance too?" she then turns her attention on the bartender "Mr Barkeeper, can I but you a drink to thank you for your hospitality? Could you tell me a little about this town? Or Perhaps direct me to a place where a group of adventurers could find gainful employment?"

"He bobs his head about if he is feeling playful" says Sorendal, ignoring Mercy's question to the bartender, "But he is a bit shy"

"Can I hold him?" asks Mercy "Or will his tail fall off if he gets...scared?..."

"Sure you can... he is friendly..." answers Sorendal puzzled "And his tail wont come off.." and holds Eddy out and puts him on Mercy's hand - "Say hello to the Lady Eddy.."

Mercy gently holds Eddie, and strokes his back carefully with her finger. "So how does he help you? Can he see in the dark?"

Sorendal nods "He is my spare eyes and he helps me climb too. As well as being my companion"

"Mmmm. I could do with some help climbing, but I guess that's the downside of wearing armour." laughs Mercy "Still, I'm quite good at using rope, which helps a bit.  Do you think Eddie is safe when that weasel is around?"

"Oh yes. Eddy can look after himself if he needs to ... and a weasel can't run on the ceiling.  What brings you to the cauldron then?  Did I not see you come in today with the priest?"

"I don't really know him that well" smiles Mercy "We met on a wet and windy night a little while ago, when we found ourselves sheltering in a mysterious cavern. The night was rather more exciting than it should have been." her face flushes "I mean because of some monster inhabitants of the cavern, rather than because of Giacomo's attempts to be ahem ....friendly and charming.  It's a relief  to see that he's now aiming his charms at the waitress.  Anyway, we decided to travel here together to see what adventures we could find"

Sorendal smiles.."Full of life, isn't he" and it is unclear if he is speaking of the cleric or his familiar.

"What about you? Are you local?" she asks the wizard.

"Yes, I live here..." he replies "I work part time for my father... he has a book shop here"

Just then one of the barwenches moves over to Giacomo.  She smiles at him and puts a tankard on the table "My, My..you are a handsome fellow.. I've not seen you around before Darlin" she smiles at the cleric..

"Oh no" whispers Mercy "Giacomo's head will get even bigger now. But perhaps he can get some ueful information from her?"

"I am a wizard, and a bowmaker too! ..... Heh, info yes, useful? Maybe, but to who?"

"I can make and repair bows but I excelled in magic instead"

"How interesting." Mercy tells him "Perhaps you can show me around tomorrow?"

"A bookshop!" exclaims Col "That is a lot more interesting than any metalworking business - I would be so grateful to see it.  Knowledge is man's greatest gift, I'm not sure that any good ever came from violence or weapons...".  Finishing his sermon, Col turns to Sorendal "I don't suppose your father's shop sells news-sheets that would tell us interesting facts about this place or opportunities for work?" he asks.

Silas moves over to the man seated at the other table. "Good day sir, I apologize for my intrusion. As you may have overheard my companions and I are new to this area. Would your good self be able to shed some light and maybe even a bit of history upon this place and surrounding area?"   The guy seems a bit tipsy.  He mentions someone called Keygan Ghelve is one of the finest locksmiths in the world!  Only a skilled rogue or spell-caster could bypass one of his locks without the proper key...

Silas leans closer to the gentleman "Your mug appears to be a little empty would you care for a refill good sir?  Pray tell, why would one wish to bypass one of Keygan's locks?" he asks looking the man in the eye.

The man talking to Silas looks bleary eyed at the monk..he slurs "Whaat?.. Ahh. don't mind me. I'm a little tipsy… I talk  when I'm tipsy"

"Not a problem sir," says Silas pleasantly "Sorry to have troubled you" Silas gives a bow of his head and moves to the bar

Col eats his food with gusto, all the while keeping an ear open to the conversation about locksmiths.  If the locks are as good as he says, then theft will be scarce, at least amongst the rich who can afford such locks.  Assuming all the time that the drunk man is correct...  He finishes his plate of food and sits back in his chair with an expression of utter content.

"Sir Gnome," Reinhardt addresses Talwin "I do not know if you were trying to be polite, but I think this garbage we have been served up is on overpriced mess. I doubt I could stomach it if I were not so hungry.  I remember this one time I was travellin' with this priest - well the food that came with his orizons was something special."

Reinhardt looks appraisingly over the barwench "At least the view is something better than the grub."

Col moves round the table at this outburst, keep to be away from any affray between gnome and fighter "Manners" he mutters "Our hosts can here what you are saying brave fighter"

"Pass it over Reinhardt if you cant eat yours" Talwin mutters pleased for the extra helping.

Giacomo, who for the last 10 minutes or so has been concentrating all of his attentions upon the saucy bar wench, finally gets round to trying to ask her something useful. However the information he does gather seems to be centring around the comely strumpets bra size.  After telling the barmaid the suggestive and ill advised story about the female bard, the high priest and the regenerating trolls nose Giacomo receives a slap to his cheek, he half-smiles and turns back to the others around the table rubbing his red cheek. "Was it something I said?" he grins "Of course you fellows know we all would form a delightful adventuring group. Just like my ol' pappy used to be in. Lets find some down at heal villager who's home is beset by a horde of Bandits and save them with a mixture of or own individual skills, a willingness on their part to train up to help themselves and a small cash donation. There are after all seven of us. And we're magnificent. Well. I am. We could call ourselves the. Er. Marvellous Seven!  How does that sound? I'm sure Olidammara wouldn't mind me healing you chaps."

Col sits back smoking his pipe and memorising the story (halflings have a rich verbal storytelling tradition) about the female bard, high priest and regenerating trolls.  He's sure it will go down well with his mates when he gets home!

"This town is great if you are in funds, but bad news otherwise." bemoans Reinhardt "If there's nothin' doing around here, we could do worse than have a word with the watch. They'll know if they need some 'forgettables' for a nasty job that needs doin'. And I'm guessin' were just the ones for such a job."

"Well that has filled up the corners well" says Coll contentedly "But the night is yet young - Let's be off for a stroll around the town before turning in for the night.  What say you?" and he looks round at the others.

"I am ready for a look around" Talwin says standing up

Reinhardt buckles on his swordbelt, "I have no pressing engagements for the evening - lets see what the nights holds for a roistering group of saucy rascals, like ourselves. C'mon, then."

"I am ready to see the sights" says Mercy, gathering her belongings together. "Sorendal, will you and Eddy give us a tour of the local hotspots?"

"Most certainly will!" agrees Sorendal "I'll try and point out a few useful placess.. " he motions his shoulder and Eddy zooms up his arm and parks himself on it.  Sorendal then soft shoe shuffles over to the door "G'roove.." he whispers.

The party exit the Dog and Ferret Public house...

"Where would you like to go? asks the wizard "Theress the pavilion on the lakesside, that'll take us past the bath housse... or theress more pubs or innss, I could show you a few vendors or point out the churchess..  Have you all sorted out your accommodation yet? " he asks

"I would like to visit the Church of St Cuthbert's" Mercy tells him "If we go northwards then we can pass by a few shops on the way. And maybe drop in at the Town Hall to see if there is a notice board with job vacancies on it?  I haven't booked a room for the night yet. I would like to find somewhere that's clean and reasonably priced. Where would you recommend?"

Rain drizzles down on the party as they stand outside the Dog and Ferret..

"Well I guess the most popular place in the city is the Drunken Morkoth Inn,  I will take you past it on the way to the church.". Eddy doesn't like the rain... he crawls under Sorendal's collar peering out from under it..

"All those places sound interesting" pipes up Col "But I'd like to glimpse the lake too, if it's not too much trouble..."

The party leave the tavern, outside a wretched drizzle falls from the ash-gray sky.  The crowded, rain slicked buildings seem especially bleak and frightful this evening, hunched together beneath gloomy skies.  As the make their way through the near deserted streets s few lights burn in their windows, but mostly their shutters have been closed for the night.  The scent of chimney smoke fills the air, and the din of water trundles from the rooftops, splashing into dark alleys and turning street gutters into rivulets.  A sudden, plaintive cry for help from a nearby alley splits the evening air.

Both Rienhardt and Mercy scan the area for the location of the sound... There! an alley left of them.  Within, two figures assault another, who lies face down on the wet cobblestones.  One of the attackers lifts the victim by the hood of his cloak whilst the other says "Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?"

The figure at the end of the ally spots Mercy "Bugger Off!" he yells, all three attackers have painted their faces half white and half black...

"We have to help that poor person" asserts Talwin

"We have to help, yes, but let us be careful not to endanger ourselves in doing so" advises Col from his position near the back.

Sorendal Nailo whispers "remember, we don't want to be had up for murder... eye for an eye, just beat 'em senseless..  Then we can question them and the man on the floor.. and maybe get a reward"

"Our first priority must be to save the victim from more harm.  I don't think, at the moment we should be that concerned that we might hurt the thugs" says Col to his fellow magic-user "But you are a native here, perhaps you know these fellows, and they carry some clout in the city, so we shouldn't offend their masters?"

"I have no idea who they are Col...  There's over four thoussand citizenss in thiss town. I guess i might know about five percent of 'em.." he replies to the halfling in hushed tones  "They definitely don't read at the book club, thatss for ssure"

Mercy trips over a barrel of rubbish that clatters to the ground, but quickly rights herself and reaches for her sword......."Stop what you are doing! Stand back and surrender!" she shouts to the three thugs

"They are only three on one scum," says Rienhardt "And so do not deserve the bite of my blade - but who knows, it may be their lucky day! he shouts "It's Rienhardt, Alright? So stay where you are and surrender and no one gets hurt."

"Gentlemen, if your lives mean anything to you, then let down your weapons and talk." Silas tells the thugs "It would appear my friends seem a bit frisky. I for one do not subscribe for needless bloodshed, so please heed my warning"

"By the oscillating underpants of the Laughing Rogue! This man must be protected." Says Giacomo heroically "Er, unless they have a good reason to give him a kicking. They said 'stay away from the orphanage', perhaps he's a kiddy fiddler and deserves it?"

"These are just bullies attacking a lone traveller, let's stop pussyfooting about and give them the beating they deserve or" Col sighs "Give them a thorough ticking off, if that's what you so-called fighters at the front want.  The urgent thing is to stop taking about it and rescue their victim!!!  Oh and confiscate their weapons, armour etc." I forgot that bit he adds

"I'm not arguing about the whole giving them a kicking and thieving their gear thing. I'm just saying these guys could have good reason for chinning him." replies the cleric

Talwin takes out his crossbow and loads it

Mercy draws her sword. "Come on Reinhardt. Let's help persuade them to back off"

As she does so she notices another man rushing down the street toward the party.  It looks like he also heard the commotion.  Grral, for it is he, slows as he approaches and takes in the scene.... his brow furrows as he contemplates his next action... the furrows deepen.. then disoerse as he reaches a decision "STOP!" Grral bellows at the thugs.  His gaze flicks from one person to the next waiting to see what their response will be... "And  disperse!".

" I say chaps. If it wouldn't be too much trouble I think we should not kill these ruffians." Giaconmo says in his refined voice "They are themselves only beating that chap with their fists and kicks and are not using weapons. If we attack them and kill them then it seems it would be us who would be committing the heinous crime. Let us either drive them off or subdue them. Then at least we could question them. What do you fellows think?"

"I agree Giacomo..." says Sorendal "Or to put it another way... with eight of uss now..... we would look well gay if we pull out our weaponss to ssort thiss, naa't i mean guy !!"

"I agree with the Wizard dude." says the cleric "Let's give these fellas a break. Just subdue 'em."

Mercy runs towards the nearest ruffian with sword drawn. "I said, stop what you are doing and surrender!". She strikes out at him with the flat of her blade fetching him and enormous wallop with the flat of her blade to the side of the ruffian's head.

"A good solid thump!" cries Col in admiration "You are setting an example to all of us!!!" and he pointedly looks around at the others

"Do none of you spell casters have a sleep spell to use on them and save any bloodshed" asks Talwin

Silas moves swiftly and grabs one of the street thugs, the monk wrestles him.. He has a firm hold…  For the moment..

Col steps to the front and casts a sleep spell at the two thugs at the rear who are beating the clericand one of the thugs falls to the floor - sleeping..

Sorendal Nailo dances forward, shimmying around his friends... Eddy follows him, he too casts a sleep spell and both the man being attacked and the remaining attacker fall asleep. He grins broadly... "Will that do ya.. Talwin ??"

Giacomo walks forward with a confident stride and draws upon the power of his wonderous God. Looking at the remaining ruffian with an air of power he gives a command. "SURRENDER!".  The thug shrugs off the command "Bugger OFF!!" he retorts.

Grral slowly approaches the group... he eyes Col and Sorendal suspiciously... and watches the grappling thug and Silas with curiosity.. "Why you fighting the clown men?  Grral thinks clown man should stop fighting now... Clowns not hurt people.. make em laugh" he grunts and getting no response he draws his sword and glowers at the thug "You stop now clown man!"

The thug looks visibly shaken by the barbarians intimidating manner.

Just then, coming into view from around the opposite corner is another of the thugs.  He to has his face painted.

Talwin looks around from his position at the rear ready to fire should a target present itself.

Col claps his hands together "Brilliant" he exclaims reviewing the battle "We'll soon have the poor man rescued" he says with glee

Col tries to see what's going on in the tumble of bodies ahead, he attempts to glimpse the action through the legs of new-found friends and the clown-faced attackers "When you are vertically challenged, it can all get quite confusing" he grumbles.

Rienhardt looks in deep thought as he watches Silas grapple with the street thug..

Mercy will push past the monk and the thug as they grapple and run towards the thug furthest from the group, she runs down the alleyway, dodging the sleeping men. "Stay where you are!" she calls out to the thug in front of her.

The thug manages to stop Silas holding him immobile "Grrrr...get orf me ya scumbag" he spits into Silas's face.  As the thug spits he grits his teeth as he wrestles with Silas, His face looking like a morbid clown.  He glances up at Grral and winces.. He is clearly scared..

Col thinks about his next move.  Finally he decides to provide some more light in the dark alleyway - perhaps that will discourage further resistance.  He takes a step forward and fires off a light spell, then checks the area for any more thugs in the side alleyways or rooftops.  As he looks around he notices something on one of the roofs. A figure, behind one of the chimneys.

Seeing that she has been spotted the figure yells down "Well done! But the cleric lives because we wish it so, not because of your misplaced bravado"  She points a baleful finger at the man lying asleep on the floor.  "When he wakes, tell him to take these words back to the temple.  The children are lost and no longer St Cuthbert's concern" She then ducks behind the chimney and disappears from view…

"Flee now, back to your masters - or it will be the worse for you!!" yells Col, "Err, what children was he talking about" Col asks the others...

Mercy looks up to see where the voice is coming from "I saw her!" calls Mercy "There was a clown-faced woman up on the roof!  What did she mean about St Cuthbert? Is the victim of these thugs a holy man of Cuthbert? If so I will not rest until we have an answer!"

Sorendal Nailo dashes forward looking about as he goes...he silently asks Eddy to have a sneaky peek on the roof to see if the woman is retreating or not - "Right behind ya Mercy..." he smiles.... well, if this doesn't turn out to be the start of an adventure with his new friends I'll be most surprised, he thinks.  

The wizard stands over the sleeping forms "..a cleric of Sst.Cuthbert being beaten up by clown faced thugss, who warn him away from the orphanage... a messsage from the roof telling the church the children are losst..... ello, ello, ello...what 'ave we gort 'ere then !".  His head switches this way and that as he looks down at the sleepers, then across to the angry looking thug that's just appeared in the alley.  How many more are of them are there ?..he glances back at the others and gains some confidence. Snapping his head round he sees Mercy bravely moving forward toward the stupidly painted thug...

Giacomo looks to the Thug in front of him, then to the recently vanished 'Master' up on the roof, then back again. He takes a deeply tired sigh.  "This is just fecking typical." He mutters to himself. "Why does life have to get complicated?"  He breaths in and yells at Thug in front of him, trying to strike fear and panic into his heart  "FLEE FROM THE MIGHT AND RETRIBUTION OF OLIDAMMARA!"

The mans looks surprised and shaken, he glances between Grral and Giacomo as he continues to fight with Salas.

Grral lumbers forward... he leers at the struggling thug as he passes "You be good clown man, Grral come back and see you soon", then thunders down the alley towards the latest arrival "Hey... clown man.. you make Grral laugh yes?" 

Grral leans back as the thug lunges at him, he looks momentarily taken aback.  Then grins... "Heh Grral right clown man make him laugh"



The thug wrestling with Silas grits his teeth and tries to break free from the monks grip but fails to wriggle free..

As Silas struggles to keep his grip on his foe , "Oh no friend, you're staying right here with me" he says managing a dry smile.  "Now hold still i tell thee" he continues and lands such a punch as to knock the thug out..

Talwin nervously moves North along the street, ignoring the fight in the alleyway for the moment.

Mercy moves carefully away from the sleeping thugs and then runs towards the end of the alleyway, raising her sword above her head.  She slaps the thug hard across the forehead with the flat of her blade. She looks anxiously across at the hairy man beside her, and starts to laugh nervously. "Only a clown would be this easy to hit- why don't you have a go?"

"These thugss wont sstay asleep much longer" says wizard Nailo from beside the sleeping thugs "Can ssomeone help me bind them?" he asks looking up nervously at the rooftops, one well aimed tile and these two thugs could be awake... That would spoil the plan a bit..

Col moves forward ready to tie up next time (if needed).  He draws his quarterstaff, just to be on the safe side.

Sorendal Nailo carefully binds the thugs wrists behind his back, trying to make sure not to hurt him in the process...."Don't want him waking up yet" he smiles.  But as the wizard attempts to bind one of the sleeping thugs, and before the wizard has tied a single knot, the thug wakes.

"Get he heck off me" says the awoken Thug as he sits up looking at Sorendal attempting to bind him.

Giacomo draws his mace tentatively and walks down the alley towards the Thugs.  "Chaps I had better mention that these chaps appear to be dressed in a fashion that would indicate that they Worship my benevolent deity Olidammara, The Laughing Rogue. I know not whether they do or not. However I suspect that this may be some plot to garner poor relations between the church of Olidammara and The Church of Cuthbert. As tedious as the Cudgel is I can see of no real reason for there to be tension between our churches. Er.. Except the obvious ones of course."

"I'm glad that you don't think that they are acting in your god's name" Col tells Giacomo "I'm sure that Olidammara would never condone three thugs setting on a lone man of god?"

"Well. Three thugs setting on a lone man? Is that like eight Heroes setting on 3 thugs? The odds seem similar don't they?" retorts Giacomo with a snort "I only hope it is a misunderstanding. Cuthbert is an irascible god, being the god of Revenge against law breakers and general all round fascist draconian mindless lawfulness. He's a horrible bastard when he gets riled. So I understand folk wanting to kick the  out of one of his priests. I just hate for me to get involved in it.   As for Olidammara minding them mugging this bloke. Well, he likes a laugh does Olidammara. He might be up for it. You never know. I'm hoping this has got nowt to do with religion and these numpties are just a bunch of Thieves who're drunk and on their way from the Thieves Guild Fancy Dress Party or something."

"I prefer to think of it as seven heroes rescuing one cleric from five thugs" Col corrects Giacomo "There are four thugs plus another unaccounted for on the rooftops.  We do not know yet if she has fled or is planning some sort of revenge!  But on the subject of religious doctrine I cannot say," Col says after thinking for a while "I don't have your training or, if you will pardon me, interest, as the gods of men are sometimes strange and foreign to my folk. We are a simple people and providing help for the victims of violence seems any easy decision to take."

"Oh don't get me wrong Col. I'm all for helping the little guy. Hey I'd not leave a Cleric of any god to get a good kicking. Well maybe Gruumsh. But on the whole I'm all for giving help where it's needed. I'm just saying I hope this doesn't get us involved in deeper . Cuthbert is big enough and Ugly enough to look after his own and I'm hoping this doesn't drag us into a turf war between the Cudgel's Jackbooted Stormtroopers and a few down at heel petty criminals. But I'm sure you can tell my leanings from my point of view."

Col does not reply but nods agreeing with Giacomo's words.

At the other end of the street the barbarian and fighter face the new clown-faced thug.  "Grral think you stop playing now and have a rest before you make Grral angry clown man" Grral rumbles as he brings his greatsword round in a sweeping arc with the flat of his blade.  The flat of Grral's blade hits the thug square in the face.  The thug falls to the floor unconscious..

"Get the heck off me... geez.." Sorendal sighs, as if disappointed " I'm gonna get my face ssmashed in by ssome clown faced thug who can't even be bothered to intimidate me properly.. " he looks at the prone thug," that really hurts.  Err can ssomeone err..help?  Um Mercy, could you ssave my face from a bruissin' ... pleasse" he giggles nervously.  "OK, mental note: people with no armour don't fair well in melee.." he mumbles to himself, as if momentarily oblivious to his situation

Silas looks at the unconscious body in his arms then at Sorendal "Speak for yourself friend!" he says with a smile.

The warrior Rienhardt seems in a world of his own, he scratches his chin and walks off, not saying a word to the others...

Col nods at Father Giacomo's words "That seems a very fair assessment of the situation, happen I was a little hasty in my judgement.  Let's hope we haven't put a foot wrong with those in authority!"

"Come on Talwin" calls Col in a heavy whisper "Don't skulk round the corner.  This is your chance to guard us from attack from on high" he looks up but still doesn't see the jester girl.  The halfling turns to Sorendal and asks "Have you never heard of felons in the city that paint their faces in such a curious way?  Or even read about them in your father's bookshop...?" he ends hopefully.

Talwin moves up behind the party and scans the rooftops trying to spot any hidden enemies but sees no hostile creatures.

 Sorendal Nailo replies to Silas whilst staring intently at the thug .. " Silass, I wass indeed my friend... My fingerss weave magic and you have fistss like a sshield of ssteel. Right now, I envy you !"

Sorendal Nailo suddenly bursts out laughing then stops  .."Heh, I'm begging  for Mercy right now..." he points at the thug " ..I bet you're really confussed now..  Look..you're on ya own... Two of ya matess are ssparko on the floor, all the exitss are blocked.. do yasself a favour.. give up"

Col watches with interest as Soendal makes his offer to the thug.  It seems like a good deal for the thug will surely get a sound beating if he refuses to surrender...

"Didn't you guys hear me? The face painting is a sign that they are worshipper of Olidammara.  This is a religious conflict that we've run across. I suggest we be careful. Things like this can get out of hand. Especially when The Cudgel Suckers get involved."

"I just don't buy that Giacomo" says Col "This just doesn't smack of one of your human religious rituals. Perhaps they are only dressed up as Olidammara's priests and are attempting to ferment a religious war between your two sets of followers?"

"These are human gods... aren't they always in conflict ?" laughs Sorendal "Anyway, these thugs are not gods... jusst people" he states flatly "As a local, I think the painted facess indicate the thugss are from the Last Laugh... Cauldron's most notorious thievess guild.... " he adds, informatively

The thug looks around.  His companions are either unconscious or sleeping, and he is surrounded. He holds up his hands...  "Ok..ya got me.."

Mercy turns away from the unconscious thug at the end of the alleyway, exasperation showing on her face. "Giacomo! Can you stop talking about Cuthbert in that manner! He is a just and fair God who likes a clear set of rules and a place for everything with everything in its place.  Which is just how I like it too. You, on the other hand, appear to like things completely up in the air, off the wall, and out of control".  She takes a deep breath and drops her shoulders. "Maybe there is some religion-induced tension in this alleyway. Or maybe there is just some underlying menace using religion as a masque. Let's see what these clowns can tell us" She bends to grab the shoulders of the unconscious thug and drags him towards the rest of the party.

"Giacomo, Col- can you restrain the last sleeping thug? And Sorendal- can you check on the victim. Is he OK?" she suggests to the others close by.

Mercy looks back towards Grral nervously...

Talwin looks around nervously, keeping a close eye on the rooftops unsure if the female Last Laugh member is still around.

Mercy squares up to the thug who surrendered to Sorendal. "So, er, would you ind telling me where you come from, and what you were trying to do to this poor man on the floor? --- If you don't mind, that is..." her voice trails off.

The thug is still groggy but responds "Erm.. I come from ere… I was just following orders.. like..." 

She shrugs, maybe it would work better if Grral and Sorendal did the questioning, and I'll check on the man of St Cuthbert...."

Silas drags his unconscious opponent over to the party and lays him on the floor "would someone like to tie this fellow up   Please, I have nothing to bind him with myself"

Col seems more interested in gaining some party loot.  "I'm not that familiar with protocol in cases such as this but should we not confiscate their martial items, err, arms and armour so to speak " says Col uncertainly "Just to make sure they're not tempted to do such things again.  As they were not robbing or killing, I think that we should leave any actual fines to the city watch...  What do you think?"

Grral wanders over to the others around the now disabled thugs... his eyes flick from one to the other of the party members narrowing slightly as they alight upon Col and Sorendal.

Grral looks down at the thugs "Grral help stop clown men hurting sleeping man" he says proudly, he seems about to add further comment but unexpectedly falls asleep whilst still standing up, producing a buzzsaw snore.  Grral awakes with a start after a brief period, his hand immediately flies to a small pouch at his neck and his looks round suspiciously at all present before he seems to remember where he is at and his expression softens somewhat.  "Who you clown fighting people?" Grral asks looking round at the party. His brow furrows momentarily in recollection, "I am Grral, Kord make Grral strong and fast" he says, apparently by way of introduction

Col moves forward and stands astride the sleeping thug (#2).  He kneels and shakes in sleeping victim in the approved manner.  "Good evening sir" he says politely when the man awakens "My name is Col and you have just been rescued by my brave friends from, what appeared to be, a bad beating.  Perhaps you could tell us more about what is going on and why these men would want to hurt you, and also perhaps why they were painted in such a strange manner?  I should have said that the Lady Mercy and the brave Grral, favoured of Kord were the main rescuers rather than me, I am just a humble novice wizard" he finishes.

He glances anxiously at the huge barbarian and checks that he hasn't said anything untoward that might have offended the hulking figure.


*The party wonder if this is the start of some greater adventure*


----------



## tariff (Aug 10, 2007)

_Alley Attack!_


----------



## Greyhawk (Aug 27, 2007)

*The Missing Children*

Realising he is alone the gnome rogue Talwin rushes back to the party "Oh my!!  Should we call the watch now?" 

Col replies "I don't know this place Talwin, it could be that the watch is the place to go" he shrugs "But Sorendal or perhaps the victim may be able to advise us better as they know Cauldron?" 

The fighter Reinhardt speaks loudly "Have we all enjoyed ourselves? I hope we have not made a social faux-pas by interfering in a matter that was nothing to do with us?" He continues "Whilst three on one is never good to watch, let's not assume that he did not deserve the good kicking that these folk were handing out." He sighs "There have been times when I might do as much if my purse was slim and my belly were empty".

The man comes around.  He appears groggy.. he looks at Col.  "whoa little one, slow down.." He stands up and blinks a few times "All I know is that i was on my way to the temple when I was attacked. I thought they meant to rob me.  Obviously not."  He scans the area.  "I thank you for saving me.  The watch must be called.  I would also ask if you would be kind enough to escort me to The Temple of St Cuthbert.  I am Rufus Laro.  Cleric of St Cuthbert."

"Well met Rufus Laro.. My name iss Sorendal Nailo. These are my friendss Mercy.. Reinhardt.. Giacomo.. Silas.. Talwin.. Col.. and Grral.." absent mindedly Sorendal gestures to each of his companions in turn with his black scaley hand, a citizens ring clearly visible on his index finger. "I'm ssure we would be delighted to esscort you back to church after the watch hass cleared thiss up.." he pauses then continues, attempting to get more information from the groggy cleric "As we are already out for a saunter taking a cruise past the Temple of The Cudgel wouldn't put us out none. But tell me old man, why would you have sparked the ire of these worshippers of Olidammara?? And what orphanage were they talking about??"

"I'll gladly go with you but I'd advise a fighting type" says Col cheerfully "Who knows if the lady-clown is still active? Can one of you big types asks some questions of our prisoners in the meantime, like who exactly set this attack up and what its aim was?  There are so many things to discover!" he ends with a happy chuckle, clearly enjoying the mystery of the situation.

"I dont know about enjoyed myself I nearly wet my pants, I have never been in a fight before" says Talwin "My bow practice has always been at straw targets and the sword is more for show I am afraid"  Talwin looks over at one of the prisoners "So you there Thug" he says nervously peering between Grral and Mercy "Why were you attacking this nice man in the street?"

Silas saunters up to the party , noticing the man is awake "Good evening sir, I hope you are feeling a little better" he says with a smile and nod of his head. Looking around at the rest of the party he asks "Do we have a plan yet?"

"Well…" says Col in reply "I think that the plan is to hand over the thugs to face the full majesty of the law and also to escort this poor gentleman" he indicates the devotee of St Cuthbert "Back to his temple, where presumably he will be safe.  I did suggest that it might be a good idea to remove items that could be used by these villains in further thuggery but there didn't seem to be much support for that" he says sadly "We could have sold the items to extend our meagre resources or even given the money to charity, or perhaps the local orphanage.  Maybe it would be put to preventing further skulduggery!"  he beams at the others, clearly very pleased with the word.

Grral looms over the conscious thug "Who are your boss clown man?" he growls "and why they want you fight man with picture on his cloak?" he asks gesturing  toward Rufus "And what are Skul-dug-er-ee?" he asks leaning down right into the helpless thugs face.

"I'm not telling you anything" says the thug with a snarl.

In the absence of any other suggestions to the contrary Col goes round and disarms each of the thugs taking their short-swords and any other items (knives, daggers bows etc) that could be used to attack or escape.

"Now" he says with determination "Rather than stay out in the street debating all night, let's take this fine fellow home" he indicates Rufus "And then get the temple to send for the appropriate authority.  That way we can stay together, in case there are other assailants hidden on the way, and we reach a place of comparative safety much sooner.  So what do you all think?" he pauses looking upwards at all the tall people surrounding him.

"Should we all not visit the watch first and hand over this lot then we can all give our stories to them including Rufus, then we take him to the temple" prompts Talwin.

Col shrugs "Whichever is the closest if you like?" he suggests "I thought that as we're going through the Eastern part of the city on our way to St Cuthbert's it might be as well to go there.  Mind you with these twisty streets I may well be mistaken in the directions we have taken. Sorenal - which is closest the watch-house or the  Cuthbert and can you lead us there?"

Silas nods "Agreed lets hand these thugs over to the proper authorities to deal with them , and then get this gentleman to safety"

[Silas] I am away from the keyboard.

"I just thought the watch will want mr Rufus side of the story as well" suggests Talwin "So we should take him there first"

"Well I'm glad that's settled" he half asks the rest "Let's be off then, I assume that you don't mind coming along Rufus, just to tell them how it happened?"

"Look, we've given them a slap - why worry the watch?" Reinhardt tells the others "They've taken no less scathe than what they've dealt out, so I reckon everyone is even. Let's just get this chap to his temple and let these dregs fetch themselves to whatever den they call home.  I'm not being paid to do the work of the watch - are any of you?  Giacomo is right - we don't know what caused this attack - they may believe themselves justified."

"Fiddlesticks!" says Col "They attacked three to one on Rufus and then the last one drew his sword on Mercy.  Pass 'em to the guard, they should respect the law in this city!"

Just then a voice is heard... "What 'ave we 'ere then..  Everyone drop their weapons and don't move!"

"Oh god. We're nicked." says Giacomo in dismay, forgetting that he is on the lawful side in this fight.

Col drops his staff, plus the short swords and daggers of the thugs creating quite a racket. Then he calls out "Over here officer.  We have captured some felons who were beating a priest of St Cuthbert.  He will explain the situation" he opens his hands to show that he has no hidden weapons and gives what he hopes is a winning smile.

"Tell them Reverend sir" he murmurs to Rufus and nudges the still-groggy priest..

"So Rufus. You never answered my question. What's your beef with the Olidammara crowd?" says Giacomo ignoring the town guard.

"Giacomo" says Col patiently "Sorendal has just told us that these are not the devotees of your god they are a criminal gang called the Last Laugh"

"All in good time Giacomo. Let us first speak with the guard" the priest replies, eyes focused on the approaching group of five guards.

"Rufus...that you?  You ok?...ok, everyone stand still" calls the guard leader.

"Yes.  I am fine, these gentlemen came to my aid" asserts the priest.

"Oh great, flatfeet." mutters Reinhardt and leans insolently against a wall.

"I tell you Reinhardt, you ain't wrong." says Giacomo in a whisper "I wonder how many of us get to fall down the stairs while resisting arrest. Bloody rozzers."

Mercy gives a warning glance to the chatting party members "Good evening officers. We have apprehended a numbers of padfoots that were assaulting Mr Laro." she gestures at the incapacitated clown-faced thugs.  "Unfortunately at least one got away".  She strides up to the Town Guard and holds out a hand in greeting  "My name is Mercy.  I am new to the town - I have come to seek work as a swordswoman. Very honoured to make your acquaintance"

"Evening All" says Talwin to the guards

Grral glances down for a moment, his brow creases in contemplation "Feet not look so flat to Grral, unless boots hide it" he pauses and then continues "But then boots would be loose and fall off, so Grral fairly sure not flat feet" he smiles pleased with his deductive reasoning.  Grral waits for further comment from the arriving guard, staring vacantly ahead, his eyes begin to droop and he begins to make a slow rhythmic throaty growl

Silas stays where he is quietly watching the situation unfold

Sorendal Nailo stands still as requested by the guards.." Hail guards and a fair evening to you. I am Sorendal Nailo, a citizen of Cauldron." he hold up his hand to show his ring of citizenship."  It iss ass the lady ssays.. i was esscorting my friendss from the Dog and Ferret to the Drunken Morkoth for lodgingss, when we came across these thugs from the Last Laugh guild beating poor Rufuss here to a pulp.. we sstopped it and managed to catch these four. A fifth accomplice, a woman in Last Laugh guise made her esscape across the roof.." he points to where she was last seen.

Col continues to remain silent but nods vigorously agreeing with Sorendal's story

"Hey, Copper. Since we seem to be doin' yer work for you, any chance of a reward?" asks Reinhardt undiplomatically.

The guards move and apprehend the thugs and take their weapons from the pile at Col's feet, he tries hrad not to look disappointed.

"Ok Rufus...well, we will have a little chat with these scallywags, rest assured they will bother you no more." the town guard leader tells the group "I will send round one of my officers to the church to get any pertinent details later, for now, I suggest you go back to the church"  He looks at the party "Will you gentlemen please escort him?  If we need to interview any of you further regarding this matter, we will find you. I bid you good eve"

"I has a pleasure to be of assistance" chirps up the gnome.

Sorendal Nailo ,apparently oblivious to the current situation, looks down at the sodden alleyway around his feet intently, he stoops down and picks up a worm flushed to the surface by the rain. Sorendal turns his head round and looks at Eddy, who is sitting on his shoulder rocking his head back and forth excitedly. " For you.. " he holds the worm up and Eddy lasso's it with his tongue and whips it back into his mouth and then sits happily munching his snack

"Never has my sword been so cheap - so I'm providing an escort, Gratis." says Reinhardt disgustedly "Thank the gods that my father did not live to see this day.  C'mon people. Reinhardt knows the way. Sorendal ain't the only citizen here, It's just I'm not as keen to show me ring in public."  He winks, and leads off whistling a marching air.

Giacomo shakes his head as the guard leads the thugs away. He mouths the words 'Pigs' to himself.  "Lets get this charming, and I'm sure totally blame free, fellow back to his temple. I'm sure there will be answers in the coming."

They escort the cleric quickly back through the darkened streets of the sleeping city and enter the temple of St Cuthbert.

"This is nice and at least out of the rain" Talwin whispers looking round.

Col looks up at the huge building in awe. "This is truly amazing" he exclaims "You really do live in a swanky place Rufus!  In my part of the world our temples are much, much more modest…  Perhaps you can tell us now what's going on?" he asks Father Laro "Why did the men attack you and what is this about the orphanage and lost children?  But only if you feel that it's right for us to know" he adds politely.

Silas wanders the temple recognising many of the symbols from the church in which he spent his youth. He gives the altar a formal but familiar nod of respect. "I too would like to hear more about this orphanage, let's say having come from a similar background it has stirred my curiosity"

"Sso Reinhardt... You are usually a paid escort... Who'ss not keen on exposing his ring ??" bursts out laughing at his fellow Cauldronite, "No wonder your poor !!  But sseriously guy.. a few freebiess to get ourselvess noticed, boosst our rep' up.. Itss worth it to attract ssome business with a sserious wage, wouldn't ya ssay ??" he suggests

Reinhardt nods at hissing Sid but says nothing for a moment.  Then he answers "Yup, Build our reps, but not at the price of a shiv in the back. I plan to be old n' rich, no cause is good enough to risk yer neck for. 'Specially not a priest that should know better than be out on his own in that area."

"Father Rufus" says Mercy respectfully "I am glad that we were able to help deliver you from your attackers. Would you be so kind as to help us understand the situation? Did you know your attackers?"

Rufus shakes his head "No, I don't believe I did know the attackers...hard to say tho...with that make up."  He smiles at the party "I thank you once again.  I would like you to talk to my superior, I believe she may wish to speak with you"  Rufus bows and leaves the room..

A moment later a woman enters the room.  She has premature streaks of grey in her rich brown hair.  She wears a brown robe with golden trim and a symbol of St Cuthbert around her neck..

She speaks "My name is Jenya Urikas and I bid you welcome.  May I extend my thanks for coming to Rufus's aid.  Now, I have a proposal for you.."

"Four children were kidnapped from the local orphanage three nights ago.  Their names were Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda, and Terrem.  The children are the most recent victims in a series of strange disappearances and robberies."

Col cocks his head on one side and he listens attentively, standing up to get a better view of the lady, but keeping a respectful silence while she speaks.

the lady continues "The orphanage has two common bedchambers on the second floor...one for the girls, the other for the boys.  Two children were taken from each room.  None of the other children and none of the resident staff heard or saw anything"

"Was there anything that linked the children that were taken- were they related? Or of a certain age or appearance?" asks Mercy eagerly

Jenya frown "The orphanage has barred windows and excellent locks protecting its doors.  The children are locked in their rooms at night to prevent any midnight mischief."  She looks at Mercy "I will answer questions once i have finished speaking"

Mercy's face flushes a deep red. "I'm sorry for interrupting" she says quietly, and drops her head forward so that her hair covers her face

"In the wake of the kidnappings," the priestess continues looking mollified "The church of St Cuthbert has publicly vowed to locate the missing children and bring the kidnappers to justice.  To locate the children, I have utilised a magical item to perhaps gain some divine insight.  The response I received was a cryptic riddle...I wrote it down.."

She passes a piece of paper to the party on it is written:

The locks are the key to finding them
Look beyond the curtain, below the cauldron
Descend into the malachite 'hold where precious life is bought with gold
Half a dwarf binds them but not for long

After passing out the paper the priestess continues "I would like to hire you to find the missing children...please talk among yourselves for a moment"

"Even if she had not offered to pay us for our trouble, I would want to help in this endeavour" says Col eagerly "I wonder if this is the only abduction in this city?  We may be able to make a career out of locating lost children!!  I'm sure it won't be that difficult and that we'll have them all back again in no time flat.  And we'll have enough money for pipeweed and a slap up meal too, this St Cuthbert looks as if he could afford a silver or two for our aid!"

"Don't feel bad about breaking into her prepared speech Mercy" he adds in a comforting voice "She kept pausing and I thought she'd ended.  If I could have thought of anything to say I'd have broken in too!!  Politicians, clerics and actors they all love these long dramatic pauses, goodness knows why, anyway don't take it badly I think you're marvellous!  I mean if you were 3 foot shorter and double your age, I'd quite ..  Err, um" and he finishes in a flustered confusion.

"Hummy, pump, pump" Col softly hums to himself as he thinks "I wonder - if they were indeed excellent locks on the doors, they may have been made by the bloke that the man in the pub mentioned.  Now what was his name?  Lady," he says to Jeyna "You say that the children were the latest victims in a series of strange disappearances and robberies.  Can you tell us anything of the other incidents.  It might help..." and he waits patiently for her reply.

"Riddles? From St. CUthbert? Wow. I'm impressed." sneers Giacomo "Now I'd have thought that a lick-spittle of law would send a less chaotic message to his priests. Well I'm up for helping the lil' kiddies. If for no other reason than to find out what worshippers of Olidammara, the red hot love machine, have to do with it.  Can we get out of here? I feel like I'm getting a rash."

Col nudges Talwin who sits on his left, "I think that any rash that Giacomo may have is more due to what he was doing last night than his stay within the temple" he says with a wink.

"Good evening to you Jenya Urikas" Sorendal greets the priestess "It iss a pleasure to meet you, my name iss Sorendal Nailo." he bows respectfully to the human cleric. "You say the orphanage has excellent lockss, do you know who fitted them and when? "

Grral who throughout the priestess'  monologue had been gazing around the temple engaged in his own reveries, hearing the others talking refocuses on the here and now.

He examines the piece of paper with the riddle on as it is passed around he looks at it intently, turns the paper round several times to look at it from different angles, finally comes to the conclusion that it is indeed writing of some sort and passes it on to the next person. "Grral will come help find the little children" and then the hulking man stares at Col with a look of great suspicion before once again gazing around the temple vacantly

Sorendal takes the paper from Grral and smiles. He decides for no apparent reason to read the letter out loud Eddy, sure that he would be interested.

"A lock is only as good as the person trying to pick it!" says Silas sagely "However I am, in a sense, one of St. Cuthbert's lost ones... I will help find these children. I will not leave any stone unturned in your aid" Silas bows to Jenya then drops to one knee "Will you bless me please priestess?"

"Please tell us everything you can about the abductions, particularly the children from the orphanage" Col asks, trying to get things back on track "Or there may be people that you know who may have further information?  In addition a letter saying that we are working on your behalf could prove very useful indeed, if you can pen one.  Plus, I think you said something about hiring us, I wondered exactly what you had in mind, for, I don't know about the others, but I am very short of cash at the moment and it would be really good to be able to pen a scroll or two and maybe to buy medical supplies and such…  I hope I'm not being too forward, My Lady, but I, for one, am eager to start on this errand of mercy".  He speech stutters to a halt at this point and glances anxiously at the party's female fighter to check that he hasn't offended her with the unintended pun.

"This is not the first time we have heard of impressive locks this night - do we recall the drunk in the Inn? Who did he say had the best locks in the city?" Reinhardt reminds the others. "While I am on church business I will only take board and lodging if offered, plus any healing should any become necessary." and he bows to the priestess "I have nothing on hand at the moment, and should be happy to assist."

"As a token of good faith I will offer you each a potion of cure moderate wounds, and an additional reward of 2,500 Suns when you find the missing town-folk" responds the priestess "In answer to your questions about those that have been kidnapped, I will compile a list for you, it will be ready in the morning.  May I suggest you begin your investigation by going to the orphanage"

"Sounds like a plan."  Says Giacomo before wandering around the temple interior to see if there's anything worth stealing.

"Maybe this locksmith would be a good place to start" muses Talwin "And the orphanage" he says catching up on the conversation.  "M'Lady would it be possible to have a some cure light potions instead as I think cure moderate wounds would be a bit strong for me" he says nervously

Jenya looks at Talwin "I'm afraid not small one.  Although I am temporarily in charge, my master is away on business and I have to be prudent in using church stock.  I have already used one of the church's artefacts to gain this riddle, and I know not if my master would condone this action, although I'm sure he would agree that this situation called for it.  Anyway, we can offer scrolls, potions, for a donation, here is a list of what we can offer".

"I am grateful for your offer, M'Lady and would be pleased to accept" says Col in his most polite voice "If you would not think it amiss, I may sell this generously offered potion to buy provisions for our quest?  It's just that with my very modest constitution any kind of potion of this strength would be largely wasted...  Also I think that we would also appreciate" he looks round at the others for support "Some sort of note that we are acting on your behalf in this matter as it may be that the party, being strangers, will be treated with suspicion by some people in the city.  After all they may be worried about strangers, what with the disappearances and all" he trails off.

"Well I never Col! exclaims the gnome Talwin "The lady offers us potions to help in the quest and you just sell it, my my!!" talking in an agitated voice.

"And" says Col, looking guilty, but after a very brief pause for breath he continues "I haven't sold it, I just asked the nice lady if she would be offended if I did, in the good cause to getting the orphaned children back"

"Less talking, more action" recommends Reinhardt tersely "The kids aren't getting less abducted by our standing here chatting with our charming patron." he nods to the priestess "We're on a commission, let's be about it! - To the orphanage!"

"Well I am all ready for some serious investigating" grins Talwin.  The gnome stands up and leaves with the others for the orphanage

Jenya looks at Col.  Maybe halfling traditions are different from my own, but I was raised to appreciate gifts given to me.  Humans have been known to take offence when a gift is apparently not liked.  However, I am not your moral keeper, so sell it if you so desire." and she gives each member of the party a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds. 

She walks over to Silas, who is bowed and on one knee.  "Bless you Silas, go forth and show the unfaithful what can be accomplished".  Then she places her hand upon the bowed monk, closer her eyes, and utters a few words.. She opens her eyes and looks at the group "Go now, remember to get yourselves lodgings if you haven't already.  And no, I do not have any recommendations, let your feelings guide you"

Her eyes pick out Giacomo "That includes YOU" says Jenya loudly to the priest who looks to be paying to much attention to one of the expensive looking candleholders.

Reinhardt receives his potion with a grateful nod.

"Giacomo" Mercy whispers sharply "Come away!!", she looks both annoyed and embarrassed.  Then she drops to her knees in front of the lady cleric. "Mother Urikas, I will not rest until we have recovered the missing children. Thank you for your kind support, and please may I ask for the blessing of St Cuthbert to send us on our way?"  Mercy bows her head and closes her eyes in prayer. Her lips move silently as she prays to St Cuthbert.

Jenya places a hand on Mercy's shoulder "May Cuthbert guide you."  She smiles "I am very happy to have met yourself and Silas today.  Today has been a good day.  Remember, come back in the morning.  I'll have a list of the abducted and any relevant information I can find"

"Goodnight Mother Urikas. We will return in the morning" Mercy gets up, genuflects in the direction of the altar, and leaves the church.  Outside the church Mercy catches up with Col and Talwin.  "What a mission! A worthy goal, and a mysterious riddle. What do you think it all means?  Oh Rienhardt, sorry I didn't see you there. What do you make of the riddle? Is it referring to the mines?" Mercy smiles broadly at the fighter. She is secretly impressed by his generous offer to work for only food and board. He is less of a mercenary than she had first thought.

Silas slowly stands and with head still bowed says "Thank you for your blessing, I will stop at nothing to find our lost friends". He quickly looks Jenya in the eye then turns and hastens to the exit

Grral accepts the proffered potion and nods in acknowledgement to the priestess before hastening after the others

Sorendal Nailo thanks Jenya for the most generous gift she has given him " Jenya, I thank you for thiss gift of life. I will keep it close but hope it will not be needed... optimism iss a blessing at itss own. I sshall work tirelessly for your wage, the children will be found." then bids the cleric farewell and hurries after the others, Eddy parked on his shoulder.

"We should find out what we can from the orphanage," says Mercy stewarding the others through the streets "While the trail may still be warm. We can rest for the night once we establish that there is no more rescuing to be done.  But it might be a good idea to put the large bearded gentleman out of sight when we knock on the orphanage door......Perhaps just Silas and myself should approach in the first instance?"  and with this Mercy strides to the front of the party and starts talking quietly to Silas.

"I don't think that I would intimidate anyone" says Col "Someone of my size would reassure those within and in this half-light they might think that you were bringing a child for their care!" he laughs briefly at the jest "Plus I would like to make myself useful to the group, please don't think that because I'm small I am not a useful member of the party".

"I don't think your size or usefulness was in question friend" Silas says to Col firmly "Myself and the lady will go"

As he is talking the party arrive at the doors of the orphanage that fronts directly onto the street.

"I suggest, with respect, Mr Silas, that you and Mistress Mercy do the talking if you feel that your diplomatic skills are the best we can muster" says Col huffily "But that if you need to check what has gone on inside you two may not be best placed to notice things.  As we have been told the locks, if good, will have needed expert skills to overcome or perhaps arcane knowledge.  My friend Talwin knows a thing or two about locks while  Sorendal and I understand the arcane.  I would not want to jeopardise the recovery of the children, for the sake of your racial bias." The talkative halfling continues his speech "If you like, I can remain in the background and not talk too much..." he adds "I think that you will need all our skills to delve this mystery"

Grral looks down on Col as he continues his diatribe, as Col draws to a close Grral speaks. "Where are we?"

"Col!" Mercy gasps, looking absolutely horrified "I in no way meant to infer any implications with regard to your racial origin!" (Blimey, she thinks, I'm getting as wordy as he is...). "I meant only to say that the keepers of the orphanage may be apprehensive about large numbers of strangers arriving at their door in the night, so soon after they have lost a number of their wards. I am sure that you will have as much input into our investigations as anyone in the group.  I suggest only that Silas and I approach in the first instance, in order to introduce ourselves and our purpose.  As soon as we have done that, then we should ask that the party may seek entry in order to search for clues. But perhaps they will ask us to return in the morning. I think we could quite likely scare any remaining orphans with our motley appearance". She looks down apologetically at Col "Truly Sir, I consider you a key to our success, and I firmly hope that you will forgive me should I have given you any cause to believe otherwise."

Talwin shrugs his shoulders at this interchange and then steps forward and knocks loudly on the door "Hello?" he calls

"Well due to the fact the children have been abducted from said orphanage I was not planning on picking any locks in the place at this time. The idea was to make an introduction and a gather information exercise. And with respect I don't think it is within you to stay in the background and not talk too much." Silas turns then as an afterthought turns back to Col".  Incidentally, if I was racially biased I would not have entered into any participation with this party"

"I'm glad that you feel that you aren't biased Silas.  My point was that we are to investigate how the locks were circumvented, for which skill in locks and magic may be necessary" he smiles "You may be right, maybe it's just not in me to be quiet, but I'll try hard for a while anyway..." with that he presses himself against the far wall and maybe disappears into the shadows. However there is crash and strangled oaths as Col trips on the cobbles and bashes his head on the far wall.  "Don't forget Silas that locks are the key, to this investigation" he mutters groggily.

"Are this where the Skull-Dug-Er-ee is?" asks Grral turning to the halfling after the noise fades

"Yes, this is where the Skull-dug-er-ee took place Grrall" says Col in a whisper hoping Silas hasn't heard him

"Hmmm... how big are a skull-Dug-er-Ee?  Will Grral have to kill it or just make it go to sleep?" asks the big man.

"Skull-Dug-Er-ee is just a nasty deed Grall" whispers Col again "In this case it was someone stealing the poor orphan children who were peacefully sleeping in their beds at night" he adds embroidering the known facts a bit.

"Certainly sounds nasty... maybe the skul-Dug-er-Ee ate the children, which is why they can't be found" the big man ponders "Little man seems to know much about these skul-Dug-er-Ees, he tell Grral if he sees one" and Grral stares intently around the surrounding street in search of Skull-Dug-er-Ees but as he looks around however his eyes begin to droop and his head starts to loll forward, and he once again begins to emit a throaty growl.

Seeing Grall look round and then apparently fall asleep, Col scans the road and rooftops but sees nothing out of the ordinary.

Meanwhile Talwin raps on the door of the Orphanage.  A moment later the doors open a little.  An elderly halfling woman peers out, squinting at the party, "Who sent you?" she asks curtly..

Col opens his mouth to speak and then shuts it again, waiting for Mercy or Silas to respond to the question.

"Good evening Ma'am" says Mercy politely. "We have been sent by Jenya Urikas to investigate the mysterious disappearance of some of your children.  My name is Mercy, this" she gestures to the monk on her left "is Brother Silas, and these are our colleagues. We are all here to help you."

"Hello there," says Talwin adds his voice "We were sent by the church of St Cuthbert to try and find the missing orphans"

"Do you have anything that can verify your claims that Jenya sent you?" asks the Halfling suspiciously

"Mother Urikas has provided us with some items to help us in our investigations, and she wrote out some information that she divined" Mercy holds up her potion bottle. "We are returning to the Church of St Cithbert's tomorrow to pick up a more complete set of information that Enya Urikas is preparing for us overnight.".  Mercy uses all of her good upbringing to seem as polite and as trustworthy as possible.

Gretchyn Tashykk, the halfling, looks at the potion of cure moderate wounds that Mercy holds.  The bottle has the mark of St Cuthbert.  "Ahh, and you all have these?" she asks

Rienhardt and the others pull out the bottles "We do" he answers for all

"OK," the old Halfling says grudgingly "You had better come inside...  Come out of the rain.."

"Thank you very much" and Mercy follows the elderly woman through the front door.

"Come in all..." says the Halfling again, hurrying the others off the street and into the orphanage.

Sorendal continues to be silent . He follows Mercy and the others into the orphanage, presenting his potion like a pass to the elderly halfling before returning it to one of his cloak pockets.  Eddy, his lizard, sits curled up in his favourite pocket on the front of his master's cloak, at the top, on the right... A pocket with a view, and a dead beetle he has been saving for a rainy day.  It's a rainy day he thinks as he munches on his snack.  The wizard looks around the room and up the long corridor with interest

Silas lets everyone enter then follows in last, "Allow me my lady" He says with a bow of his head, helping to shut the door. "Perhaps you could indulge us in some background information. Like any events or occurrences leading up to these incidents, or anything out of the ordinary. Then move on to what you know about these abductions" Silas asks looking at the door and its locks for signs of it being forced open.

"Come through here" says the halfling lady, opening another door to a small room

Takwin and Col moves into the room with the old halfling, Col stands politely waiting while Talwin speaks "I am very wet, a cup of tea in front a fire would be nice Gretchyn and you tell us all you know" he beams kindly

"Yes" agrees Col "If you could just tell us, in your own words, what happened on the night of the abduction"

Giacomo, had not been paying attention, but had been spending time wool gathering over whether starched or frilled collars and cuffs would be IN this season, suddenly realised where they were. Spying Gretchyn talking to Talwin, who he thought was far too short and ugly to get any information out of a woman (apart from what insulting put-downs she could come up with), he decided the moment was his. Putting on his most charming 'Winning' smile he approached. "Dear Lady." He smarmed in his best <i>Talking to Grandma</i> voice.  "How awful things MUST have been for <b>you</b>. Do tell us all about these dreadful abductions".  Was that a trick of the light or did Giacomo's white teeth glisten brightly?

Grral awakes with a start to the sounds of conversation; his hand immediately flies to the small pouch he wears around his neck. He glances around suspiciously before focusing back on the events in front of him.

Grral hulks through the door after the others following their diminutive host into the orphanage, and listens to them all trying to pump the elderly halfling for information. Thus far the conversation does not seem to have held mention of the Skull-Dug-er-Ee and Grrals attention starts to wane, he looks around the interior for any signs of anything amiss

As the rest of the party move into the small room with Gretchen, Mercy smiles across at the two small children, waggling her fingers to wave at them.  "Sorendal" she whispers "See if the children are interested in Eddie"

Sorendal smiles at Mercy, pauses, and as if by magic Eddy pops out of his pocket and climbs onto his shoulder.. "Ssay hello to the children Eddy" he suggests as he smiles and waves his elven hand at the kids.

Eddy, the lizard, sits back on his hind legs and tries to mimic his masters limb waving greeting to the little people in the corridor, then decides its easier to stand on all his legs and wiggle his head instead ... Eddy wonders what size egg the bipeds hatch from...

The wizard glances at the Mercy as he is unsure whether she is staying in the entrance hall or going into the room with the old lady.  Does she wish to talk to the children and strike up a rapport with them then he will too.  If not then he too will join the group as he is not at all sure what human infants talk about...  He wonders if its the same a elven children... stories, magic tricks, sweets and staying up late. He doubts that they want to dig tunnels though...  That's just gotta be a dwarf thing only he reckons.

Gretchyn looks round and catches sight of two children peering at the party from one of the corridors "CHILDREN!!  BED NOW!  THIS IS ADULT BUISNESS" and with that, the children are gone.  Gretchyn leads the party into the small comfortable room.  "Sorry about that...  You know, children will be children.  So, Jenya sent you, bless her.  Well, what do you want to know?  I will tell you what I told the others.  On the night the four children went missing no one saw or heard anything, although one of the young boys remembered having a nightmare about a evil gnome with crooked teeth and a tattered cloak trying to snatch his breath" she smiles "somehow I think that was just a dream"

"Jenya told us that the orphanage has barred windows and excellent locks protecting its doors" says Col "The children are locked in their rooms at night to prevent any midnight mischief.  She also advised us that a prophesy had said that 'locks were the key' so we would like to know about the security here.  Who made the locks and if you procedures for securing the children were any different on the night that they were taken." he continues in response "Anything may have a significance, even the dream of one of your children may be important, or maybe one of the other staff will remember something quite trivial that would point us in the right direction to determine what has happened."

Gretchyn thinks for a moment before replying "We have five staff that work here, all have worked here for several years.  Jaromir Copperbeard is our gardener, Neva Fanister is our nurse, Temar Flagonstern is the cook, Willow Atherfell is the teacher, and Patch is the janitor.  As for the locks, Keygan Ghelve supplied and fitted the locks, they are very good, and he charged a pretty penny I can tell you!  I always lock up at night, and that night was no different"

Sorendal Nailo leans against the wall of the room. He appears to be listening to the halfling woman ... but he also seems to be stifling a few dance moves, his feet are quietly tapping a beat as are his hands, whilst the rest of him is gently swaying back and forth.

"Thats not the first time we have heard the name Keygan Ghelve nor of his prowess in lock-making" Silas says with a nod, "Please tell us more, who found that the children were missing ?"

"Would this Keygan Ghelve have a master key? That sounds reasonable" suggests Giacomo "Let's check him. Makes mechanical items, and chastity belts to no doubt. I bet he's a nonse. Let's go do him." and Giacomo gives a Chuckle.

"Good idea Giacomo" admits Col "But we should talk to the staff here first, one of them may have information that is useful" or have provided assistance to the abductors, he thinks, we need to know why none of the children sought to rouse the household when they were grabbed.

"Maybe we should go and look for clues in the room the children were taken from" interjects the gnome eager to search the scene of the abduction.

Gretchyn looks at Silas "I  found them missing, in the morning, when I was doing my checks.  I can summon the staff if you wish to talk to them, they have already been interviewed twice, and like I said, they have all worked here for years and I trust them implicitly.  I can also show you the dorms if you wish.  What do you wish to do first?" she ends in a question.

"Let's see the dorms please" says Talwin quickly

"One more question Gretchyn, before we visit the children's rooms or question your staff" says Col "Could you tell me if the doors to the bedrooms and to the outside were open or locked when you came to check them on the morning of the disappearance?"

"Yes, everything was locked...as normal" she answers immediately.

"It would seem then that simple magic, such as the Knock spell, was not used as this would not relock the doors" ponders Col to himself "Either we have use of a master key as Giacomo suggests, a member of the staff was involved or even that the thief picked the lock and then used his skills relock it, which seems unlikely.  The other alternative is that much higher magic is involved".  "Thank you Gretchyn" he says aloud "You have been most helpful, would it be convenient to see your staff at this time?"

"I think we should check out the dorms where the children were taken from" Talwin suggests cautiously.

"Thank you for your time Gretchyn" smiles Mercy. "You said you and your staff had been interviewed twice.  Could I ask who by?  Another option, Col, is that there is some sort of concealed entrance within the dorms, by which the abductors managed to bypass the locked doors"

Gretchyn Tashykk turns to Mercy "The morning after the disappearances, members of the town guard took statements from each staff member and questioned many of the children.  One day later, a pair of half-elf investigators working for the lord mayor returned and questioned me again, but they didn't speak to the children or other staff members.  I took their names, naturally: Fario Ellegoth and Fellian Shard."

Col turns to Mercy and speaks softly, unwilling to worry the old Halfling with his suspicions "We have been told by Jenya that these are not the only abductions puzzling the authorities.  While secret doors may be a possibility I think that we will end up putting these crimes down to human" he smiles ruefully "Of perhaps demi-human frailty.  It stretched credulity to believe that all the people stolen from over this city had rooms with secret passages.  Also you remember the clues from the poem of divination that 'Locks are the key'?  My current guess is that the locksmith is involved but I would not rule out some help, in this particular case, from the staff here, maybe under coercion.  My experience would lead me to suggest that even one child can make a lot of noise if being forced away to do something they don't want to; and in this case there were four of them!  Perhaps someone they Trust was involved, perchance unwillingly?"

"If the Skull-Dug-Er-Eee ate them, then they not be able to make noise?" interrupts Grral "And you says Skull-Dug-er-Eee are nasty, maybe it even nastier than you know and can walk through doors, or has a master key like you says" then Grral falls back into silence following this piece of mental effort.

"True" says Col looking helpless and wishing he'd never used the word

"Would it be ok if we saw the dorms now please miss?" says the little gnome feeling he is being ignored

Gretchyn looks at Talwin "As I'm sure you can appreciate, it is late and we will have to move the children out of the dorms, no small task.  One moment, I'll get one of the staff to wake them and move them to the hall.  Perhaps you could see some of the staff in the meanwhile" and she opens the door to the room and shouts for one of the staff..

"Sorry to cause you problems," says the gnome, not sounding at all sorry "We are only trying to help recover the children you lost after all" says sulkily

"Perhapss half nine at night is a bit of a dissruptive time to ssearch an orphanage" states Sorendal "Maybe we sshould jusst talk with the sstaff tonight and look at the rooms tommorrow " he suggests.

Col shugs "We have been told that 'the locks are the key' but I cannot help here, my knowledge does not extend to lock-smithing.  I think it is important to do tonight, despite the disruption, as the stolen children are in urgent need and every moment may be vital.  I am happy to stay here until Talwin and whoever else has skills in this area returns.  Perhaps we could assemble the other staff in the meantime?" he adds to Gretchyn.

"I agree Sorendal , tonight was just to fact find, not to disrupt the children's sleep or the general daily workings of this place" says Silas and looks to Col "Valid points indeed but we already have an appointment to keep with Jenya in the morning, the list she has compiled may also be of use to us.  Personally I would be happier not to trouble the children this night, but instead wait till we have spoken to Jenya and had chance to compile what information we have. I am sure the good lady Gretchyn and her staff will be able to help us more with our enquiries tomorrow" Silas says looking at Gretchyn for affirmation of his request  

*One thing is certain, there is a lot to investigate and, so far, there is not a clear way forward.*


----------



## tariff (Sep 25, 2007)

_The Orphanage.  Very noisy!_


----------



## Greyhawk (Sep 26, 2007)

*The Orphanage*

Gretchyn Tashykk shakes her head at Silas "No please, lets do this now, I feel time is of the essence, I will show you to the dorms."  She turns to Talwin "I'm afraid its not policy to allow people to stay, this is an orphanage, not a guest house.  And, in light of recent events, I'm not about to change that"  She indicates for the party to follow.  She leads them to a large hall, the noise can be heard before she even opens the doors to the room.  Inside are 40, maybe more children. Several adults are also present, ushering some down the stairs that lead into this room.  A few of the children are crying, obviously upset at being made to leave their beds.  Others look like they see the opportunity for some mischief, much to the visible chagrin of the adults.

Giacomo looks into the room filled with children and shudders "It's like some sort of nightmare." he mutters to himself. "I bloody hate kids."

"I think that we should carry out the inspection of the children's dorms quickly" Col says to Talwin "It is vital that the poor mites are not disturbed further and can return to their beds, for a good nights rest.  While you and any others of our party, who have appropriate skills, search the dorms, we could just check that any other children haven't seen or heard anything out of place" he pauses clearly daunted by the number of children involved "It would be better, I think, to question the staff in a more tranquil place...?".  Col turns and whispers to Gretchyn "We would like to get the children's stories too, but there are just so many of them!  Could we get them to write out their story of the night's events when the abductions occurred, true accounts only!  If you like I would give a prize?  Say a silver piece for the three best stories.  What do you think?"

Gretchyn Tashykk sighs "That is both unfeasible and unnecessary I feel.  The children didn't notice anything.  I have spoken to them at length.  Come through, up the stairs are the dorms" she says, crossing over the large hall to the stairs.  If you could remain here Willow, with the other staff, once I have shown these good people the dorms they can see the staff, I will take over here."  A half elf male nods at Gretchyn.

Sorendal Nailo "If it unnessessary to question the children because you have already done so... then why are we wassting time talking to the sstaff as you must have sspoken to them at length too." he states coldly, looking straight at the female halfling.

Gretchyn Tashykk "You tell me.  I've told you I trust the staff, but you still requested to speak to them.  If the children knew anything, they would have told me.  And none of the staff saw or heard anything.  As they have already told me and the watch.  If you dont wish to speak to the staff that's fine, but I can still show you the dorms."

"You trusst the staff....." says Sorendal "But we don't know them and have no reason to not ask them quesstionss... We only want to find the children, if it involvess inconvenience then sso-be-it.. "

"Fine, come back tomorrow and you may question the children." replies Gretchyb irritably.

One of the children points to Sorendal as he talks with Gretchyn "EEEeeewwww... he's got a funny hand!!!!...all mangy!" and a few of the children point and stare at Sorendal..

The elf looks round at the child and smiles... "Hello there tiny one You are very observant, yes my hand is different do you want to look at it ?  It's just the skin that is different the bones are the same " he holds out his hand

The child is not persuaded "Eeewww..NO!  I bet you stole my friends!!"

"Hehe... and what would I do with them ??... No child, I am here to find where they went so that they can return to play with you all again" he says in a friendly tone

"I bet you EAT them!" says the child glaring at Sorendal.

"It'ss 'ate them', not 'eat them'.... learn your grammar child" he says in a mock scolding manner

"OK lets see these dorms then please" says Talwin bored with the bickering.

Gretchyn proceeds up the stairs, Col and Talwin close behind her.  The rest of the party take their time taking in the scene of the hall full of noisy children..

Silas follows up the stairs "How many dorms do you have?  And were the missing children taken from any one room in particular?"

"I think" says Col tentatively to Silas "We were told that there were two dorms, a girls and a boys.  Two children were taken from each.  Both were locked at every night and were still locked in the morning following the abductions.  I can't remember getting either the names or the descriptions of the missing children."  The wizard turns to the elderly halfling who is showing them around "Perhaps you could give us the names of the children taken and a description so that we are able to recognise them?" he asks politely.

Talwing starts to search the dorm but finds nothing of interest while Col stays at the head of the stairs with Gretchyn patiently waiting for a reply

Mercy smiles at the children as she walks through the hall and up the stairs.

Gretchyn, you mentioned that other people had visited to ask questions- could you tell me who they were and describe their appearance?" As Mercy passes the child who was scared by Sorendal's hand, she crouches down and whispers "Don't worry little one. He may have a funny hand, but he's very kind.  He's just a little bit special, that's all. If you want to see something good, ask if you can see Eddy- that's his pet lizard. He can do tricks"

Mercy moves into each dorm and systematically searchs each window for any sign of forced entry

Giacomo, who is plainly uninterested in the plights of minors, slopes off after the others up stairs. He briefly checks out Neva to see if she is shaggable, but finds the task of stooping some bleeding heart who lives in an orphanage of all places, to be a rather mundane task.

Sorendal follows Mercy up the stairs. As he does so Eddy climbs onto his shoulder and looks at the bipedal offspring with interest, he waves at the one who is disturbed by his master's beautifully scaled limb. Sorendal smiles ...  " Thank you Mercy, I did not think to cover my hand..." he chuckles " but it does show how observant the child is... I am happy to know that you are not bothered by the remnantss of my ancestry. I will be glad to tell you about it, when we have analyzed the ssituation here "

So saying he checks the dorms for anything out of the ordinary, paying special attention to the doors

"One other thing, before you give us descriptions of the missing children" Col tells Gretchyn after pondering "Were the children taken from beds adjacent to the doors of the dorms?"  This answer might indicate if the abductors just wanted to take any two children from each dorm or had targeted specific ones, he thinks.

Grral looks around suspiciously at the young ones, with an expression somewhere between discomfort and intense concentration. His brow unfurls and he appears about to say something, but glancing round at the throng seems to decide better of it.

Grral heads upstairs after the others occasionally glancing back at the children, carefully looking at the children as they stare back.

Silas moves to the windows , looking to see what is directly outside and to check if they are locked, again he looks for signs of a forced opening

Col's innate Halfling curiosity finally overcomes his politeness and he turns to Sorendal "Tell me" he says raising an eyebrow "Why have you scales on your hand.  Is there some lizard ancestry in your family tree or have you caught some specialist disease, that the rest of us should beware of, from Eddie?" and he gives the wizard's lizard companion a suspicious glare.

Sorendal Nailo takes a breath and slowly exhales.. " I knew it would be you that would assk first Col... ok, now seemss to be the time to tell you sshort version. .. 40,000 yearss ago my ancesstor Elduris wass a dragon rider, he married and had a daughter, Elunisar, My countless, well about twenty five greatss grandmama... Sshe was very beautiful and wass renound for her dancing. My fatherss mount, Nomidal, a black dragon became ssmitten with her... and ... one day at one of the ssocial dinner dancess which Elduriss family attended, a dashing dark haired sstranger glided across the dancefloor and requessted a dance with Elunisar. She gracioussly accepted and they proceeded to silence everyone with their amazing routine, it wass ass if the sstranger knew every move Elunisar wass going to do. The audience applauded and Elunisar had fallen in love .. later that night the pair went hand in hand for a moonlit walk in the woodss." he draws breath and continues " The sstranger, Norm, a ' military corrosives expert' continued to visit Elunisar when in town, oddly coinciding with Elduris returning from bi-weekly patrols. After a few monthss it became clear that Elunisar was with child and Elduris went on mountain patrol happy... it wass in the mountains where the ambush took place. Two red dragonss and an ancient white dragon attacked mercilessly sscreaming death to the puppets of elvenkind. Nomidal was sslain but Elduris was kept as a sslave. An elven envoy finally bartered his freedom for a large some of gold and gems five yearss later. When he returned home he found hiss daughter and wife nurssing a half dragon "

He rolls up his sleeve.. " the scales go up my arm that's all. Everything elsse is normal... " he grins "..normal to an elf anyway !"

"Thank you for sharing that" says Col, delighted at the romantic and exciting story "What interesting ancestors you have, my upbringing and antecedents are much more mundane, sometimes I wish that they were more daring, but then I just think how wonderful it is to be here and alive!"

"Barred windows. Locked doors?" says Giacomo to Gretchyn almost shouting "You know. If there was a fire in this corridor at night every child in this orphanage would die. There's no way for them to get out. That's bloody disgusting that is."

Eddy sits on Sorendal's shoulder staring intently in Giacomo's and Talwin's directions, he suddenly spins round and stares at the top of the door, a moth !! He rocks gently back and forth on all legs, his tail fixed like a rod..

Sorendal Nailo tuts..

Eddy jumps and splats against the door like wet tissue hurled at a wall. He simultaneously flicks out his tongue and lassoes his insectoid snack. Whilst he is still munching he shuffles head first down the door a bit and hops back onto Sorendals shoulder as he is examining the hinges.

"Finissshed ? " he mumbles Sorendal

Giacomo whispers to Talwin covertly." Did he just say that his granny was a lizard shagger? That's just not right. Then he approaches Gretchyn in an indignant manner.

"And I'll tell you another thing that isn't right. You!" The priest looks angry and points at the Halfling.  "You mean to say that you imprison all of those poor children up here every night? You should be locked up. You shouldn't be allowed near children you sicko. No wonder two of your 'IN-MATES' tried to escape. This place is a bloody death trap. And here's you whinging on because you've let two of your prisoners escape. I'd want to escape if I was locked up here. Frankly little Lady I AM APPALLLED."

Reinhardt watches with a detached air "There is so much emotion here, and so little application. Leave the woman alone, Giacomo - unless you believe her guilty of something worse than offending your sensibilities. In case of a fire, I'm sure she would risk her life to ensure the safety of her charges."  He rubs a knuckle into his forehead "There's something I'm missing - it's on the tip of my tongue, close, but I can't get it." and he lapses into tortured concentration

Talwin ignores the chatter the gnome gets on with the job in hand and looks for clues

Some of the party search the dorms.  Everything seems in order, the locks on the doors seem good and the window bars sturdy.  Talwin studies the locks and is sure that they are all fashioned by the same locksmith.  

Gretchyn looks visibly irked at Giacomo's comments. "I do not have to justify the running of this place to you Giacomo"  She turns to Col "Deacon a 12 year old dwarf, Lucinda a human female aged 12, Terren, male human aged 9, and Evelyn, another human child age 9.  They are our missing children"

"Thank you Gretchyn, please don't take too much notice of Giacomo, he is of a passionate temperament and sometimes tempted to over-dramatise the situation    As our priestly companion, I'm sure would the first one there if a maiden needed moral guidance" says Col somewhat ambiguously and politely nodding his head "And their beds were close to the doors to the room or elsewhere?" he asks

Suddenly, a child runs out from under one of the beds in the dorm, he giggles at Talwin before running out of the room.  He sees Gretchyn talking to Col and stops.  

Gretchyn breaths out a deep sigh, "Jimmy... DOWNSTAIRS please!" and the boy scurries off..

Gretchyn turns to the others "If you have finished here, I can assemble the staff, if you still wish to talk to them.  Its getting late, and the children will be getting restless"

Col glances over to the others to see if they have finished their searching.  "You will need to check with my companions if they have done all that they need" he tells Gretchyn, "For my part I would be happy to go below and talk to you staff, but before we leave this area could you indicate which beds the children were stolen from?"

Sorendal walks up and down the isles of beds looking underneath them all to see if there was anything else they hadn't noticed... Eddy helps him.  Then heads off downstairs to watch the action. He is not entirely sure what questions need to be asked of the staff, but he is interested in watching their reactions..

Gretchyn points out the specific beds of the abducted children, they seem to be randomly placed in the dorms.

Mercy looks up and studies the ceilings above the four beds that have been pointed out to the party.  Casting a glance across to check where Gretchyn is, she climbs onto the bed nearest to her and strains her eyes to see if there are any hairline cracks or secret entrances but she finds nothing.  Then she wanders over to the pile of laundry in the corner of the room. She pokes it with her toe to establish whether it is dirty.  It is very!

Mercy draws her sword slowly and uses it to pull the pile apart.  She assumes a pained expression on her face, and pinches her nostrils with her left hand.  "Can anyone detect magic?" she asks and quickly steps away from the foul smelling pile.

"Well" sighs Talwin "I have no clue how the children were taken"

Reinhardt muses to himself "Have all the missing children lived here for some time?"

"I assume that you haven't found a trace of roguish locking picking then, Talwin.  And I don't think it was magic as the doors were relocked" says Col "So what does that leave?  Ah well - Let's see if we can glean anything from the staff downstairs...  What do you say Talwin?"

"Well I am not really very experienced with locks you know so just because I found nothing doesnt mean there was nothing to find" says the gnome "Yes, let's talk with the staff, this has me baffled"

"Given that these are orphans, it is doubtful that their parentage is the key to their disappearance..." says Reinhardt "But I need to know more to judge.  At this time I'm less concerned with how the children were removed as to why - that might take us to the people who have visited this crime upon this place. What could an orphan have that someone else could possible want?  Lady Gretchen - what can you tell us of the background of these children?  Any information at all could provide a clue as to their whereabouts - and vengeance on their attackers.  Yes, even if we find a lock has been picked, it only means a key may not have been used - it takes us no nearer to the children's current location."

"Gretchyn" says Talwin trying a last question before descending to the ground floor "Would you know why strange men with black and white painted faces would want to keep a priest of St Cuthbert from the orphanage?"

"And have any of the four children been resident with you for only a short time?" adds Reinhardt

Grral stares intently around the dormitories with the others looking for anything out of place, but his attention wanes quickly as he is unable to determine the cause of the missing children  "Where do a Skul-Dug-er-Ee like to live Col? Maybe we track it to its lair and find children!"

"If only we knew" says Col with a sigh to Grral "We need more information before we can proceed.  The locks are the key, (we were told) and our best, Talwin, has examined the locks..."

Gretchyn turns to Reinhardt "Deakon was a bright dwarf.  We took him in when he was 6 years old, after his parents had failed to return from an adventure.  Evelyn was a quiet and sullen girl, her father and mother and succumbed to filth fever. Lucinda was a gregarious and superstitious child, who's poverty stricken mother had given her to the orphanage.  Terrem was a dour and temperamental lad.  His parents died shortly after his birth." She turns to Talwin "I'm afraid I know nothing of men with painted faces.  Oh and yes, all the children have been here a while. Lucinda was the newest arrival, about 2 months ago."

"Hmmm" says Talwin for lack of any more suitable comment.

"Oh well...  Downstairs then? asks Col of the others.

Mercy follows the party downstairs. She looks around, hoping to find something to wash the end of her sword with  "Hmmmm indeed Talwin" she mutters as she passes him. "Let's question the staff for completeness, but I think our answers may lie elsewhere. We need to track down the locksmith, follow up with the mystery investigators, and hope that those at the church of St Cuthbert can help us tomorrow."

"And perhaps question the child Lucinda's mother?" adds Reinhardt adding a new line of enquiry "She is the only one who might have a story to tell?"

"That's a good idea." agrees Mercy "I wonder if the mother even knows that her daughter is missing."

"Or might offer an opinion as to why?" suggests the fighter.

Giacomo briefly looks a bit huffed by the lack of agreement to his opinion of the orphanages conditions. However he doesn't really take it personally and wanders up to listen to Gretyns further answer.

"The lockssmith and half-elf investigatorss are both good suggestionss as iss Lucinda's mother. We sshould put them on top of tomorrowss lisst of people to see. " Sorendal replies

Gretchyn leads the party downstairs.  She indicates a room and says "The staff are gathered in the play room, if you wish to have a chat with them.  I'll mind the children whilst you are talking to them"

Silas looks to the staff "Again please accept our apologies for this intrusion and what must seem like the same questions over and over again.....It seems we are trying to make some sense from a senseless situation. The children seem to have been randomly picked and there does not appear to be any link between any of them apart from two were aged 12 and two 9....Did any of these children have any visitors in the days leading to their disappearance? Whether they be known or not to you"

Cols nods, the question is very good; he can't resist adding his bit.   "Remember" he pleads "The children are young and vulnerable.  They will be scared at being with people they don't know and away from their home and friends.  Please tell my friend anything that may help, every minute we delay may be vital, if we are to save them and return them to where they belong..."

Grral looms over the staff looking pointedly as them as he rumbles "Any of you see this Skull-Dug-er-Ee then?"

Sorendal asks "Iss there any common link between these four abducted children? Did they do any activity or visit together or iss there anything they are all good at or enjoy doing ?  any link however tenuous could be important... I am ssorry if you have been assked thesse questionss before " he takes an apologetic stance keeping his hand in his pocket.

Sorendals right foot begins to softly tap out a quiet but rhythmic beat, intermittently pausing for no apparent reason...then continuing once more.

"And good folk, rest assured that the ones responsible for this will be persecuted beyond the furthest extent of the law, should I think it appropriate." says Reinhardt sternly "If you can help us in any way, it may save some wretch the final extremities of my displeasure."

"So who discovered the children were missing?" asks Talwin "And who locked them up for the night?"

Giacomo looks at his fellows who are bombarding the staff with their questions. He giggles to himself a little.

Col's stomach gives a low rumble and he glances anxiously round at his companions to see if they've noticed the time, he's sure that they've missed the hotel supper by now and, if they are much later, then there won't even be the opportunity to sneak down to the kitchens for some bread, cheese and pickles to help fill up the corners until breakfast.

"Thank you very much for taking the time to answer our questions" smiles Mercy politely "We'd really appreciate any help you can give us. Have any of you seen any strangers with painted faces hanging around the orphanage in recent days? Or heard anything unusual on the roof?" but the staff look around blankly. Mercy does  a tiny leap to distract the party from her inadequate questioning

"My stomach want's it's food - unless there is more to find here, let's away to the Inn." says Reinhardt and nods approvingly to Col

"Gretchyn discovered the children were missing, I was the one who locked up the night before" says the half elf teacher.  He watches with a perplexed look as Reinhardt looks intimidating at the staff, Mercy for no apparent reason jumps up and down on the spot, and Sorendal seems to be dancing..

Gretchyn comes to the door of the room.  "Well, if you don't mind, the hour is late.  I thank you for your interest in helping us.  Please, keep us informed if you have any information"  The elderly halfling looks tired, and it is apparent she wants the party to leave now.

Reinhardt pulls a not entirely ironic soldiers salute to the halfling "May your god keep you and your charges, lady - we hope to be back with more positive news shortly."

Gretchyn moves to the front doors of the orphanage and opens them, the cool night air seems very refreshing, the rain is but a drizzle now..

Col moves to leave with the others, thinking happily of a quick snack, and then bed.  "Good night Gretchyn, and thank you" says Col politely "We will bring you news when we make progress" he ends rather weakly.

A thought strikes Reinhardt "I just want to nip along to the town guard barracks to find out what they discovered about the painted faced rogues - before I turn in." He strolls up to the guards and nods in a comradely fashion "Good Evening. Apologies for the lateness of the hour, but I am Rienhardt, a citizen, on a commission from the Church of St Cuthbert, trying to trace some orphans abducted from the orphanage.  I had the good fortune to be with a group that rescued the priest after he was set upon by a group of rogues with painted faces - can you tell if they have given any information that provoked the attack, and when they will be tried and sentenced?  I am concerned that the children may come to harm if there is a delay in finding them, so any information, however small or inconsequential would be welcome, and when I make my report to the church, may reward the giver."

"Hello there Rienhardt" says the guard in a friendly manner "Yes I've seen you around. Good work capturing those guys.  I'm ashamed to say they were formerly town guards, hired it seems to ruff up poor old Rufus.  To stop the church investigating the abductions apparently.  They are currently held in custody and are being charged with assault"

Mercy bids Gretchyn good night and steps out into the night  "Sorendal, can you take us to a good clean inn where we can get lodgings for the night?"

Sorendal follows Mercy and Reinhardt out of the orphanage thanking the staff politely as he leaves.

"I need food then sleep I think, its been a long day" admits Talwin heading off down the street.

"Further along Obsidian avenue here iss The drunken Morkoth, a well ussed inn... I will lead you to it" says Sorendal and leads the troop down the avenue to the Drunken Morkoth inn, " I'll get the firsst round in while you all get your accommodation sorted... if the quest keepss uss in town for any length of time you will be able to check other places out if this inn isn't to your needs.  It iss convenient as it iss not far from my house... you'll have a drink with us before you sleep Talwin?" he chats as he walks.

Talwin replies to Sorendal "A drink would go down nicely I think"

"Well if you ask me" grumbles Giacomo "Which it is clear that you ain't. This is all a 'put-up' job. Someone is trying to stir up trouble between the church of Olimmara and Cuthbert. If the guards were hired, why were they made to paint their faces like worshipers? It's all a scam I tells you."

"You could be right, Giacomo" says Col gravely "I am completely baffled at the moment.  Baffled and hungry that is" he corrects himself "Perhaps things will become clearer on the morrow when we get the list of other disappearances and are able to meet with this locksmith of renown that we've heard about so much"

Sorendal strikes a pose, he points at Col with his scaled hand then raises an eyebrow at him ..."Even the grey elves talk of Keygan Ghelve wiv respec'... tinkering gnome expertss travel many, many leagues just to talk wiv 'im, dwarves pay stackss o' suns for treasure chestss wiv 'is lock on it ... innit. Hiss reputation hass ssurely reached every corner of Greyhawk itself....... or so they say.." and then he continues on, leading the party to the inn "...No idea what the guys like though... " he mutters half to himself.  As they walk through the streets Sorendal pulls his hat out from one of the deeper pockets in his cloak, puts it on his head and arranges the wide rim so that it is perfectly symmetrical on a north south axis. He hates the rain....

Reinhardt remains in conversation with the guard "Any Idea who hired the scumbags to attack Rufus? You offered a reduction in sentence for this info?  It would be a good lead for all of us." 

The guard replies to Reinardt "We know it was the Last Laugh who were involved.  A guild of ruffians, but apart from that I know nothing.  I bid you good evening Reinhardt" He salutes the warrior.

Reinhardt shrugs and mopes off to the Drunken Morkoth after inviting the guards to join him at the end of his shift. "Far be it from me to interrupt the working of justice here - but getting to the assailants might be a good move - either getting them out, or getting thrown in there with them - anyone fancy a bar-room brawl?"

"Better find out if they are in jail Reinhardt" advises Col "Mayhaps they have friends on the outside who have paid their bail.  Then you'd be 'banged up', I think the term is, to no benefit and" horror registers on the halfling's face "You'd have a criminal record!"

Grral follows on after the others towards the Drunken Morkoth, he surreptitiously glances into each of the alleys and lanes they pass. Occasionally his lips move as though in conversation, but no audible sound projects.

The party arrive at the Drunken Morkoth Inn.  This is perhaps the most popular inn in the city.  A regular stop for many merchants and travelling adventurers, the combination of comfortable beds, good food, and reasonable prices make it a favourite among the city's returning visitors.  Each of the rooms here is decorated with a humorous painting of Cauldron's legendary lake monster, a large morkoth.  The paintings depict the morkoth in any number of embarrassing and ridiculous scenes, always with the morkoth drunk and confused, and often in incongruous locations.

Grral approaches the bar removes his backpack, quickly rummages through the items at the top and withdraws a battered wooden tankard.  "Grral want a pint in this" he rumbles offering the vessel, he pauses a moment and his brow knits momentarily as his eyes flick about "please.." he adds

"Certainly, that'll be one Moon" He looks at Graal intently "From outta town?..that's 1 silver to you my friend"

Grral eyes narrow slightly somewhat uncomfortable under the unwavering stare of the barkeep, he reaches into his money pouch and withdraws a silver piece. With great ceremony he wipes the coin down using a small cloth from inside the bag and drops the coin onto the bar.  Pushing it toward the barkeep using the cloth.

"Why thank you.." the barman fill Graals wooden tankard with mead

Grral brow furrows once more as he appears to be recalling something which has been explained to him many times but which it still takes monumental effort to remember, "thank you" he mumbles and takes a long draught from the tankard

"well this is nice, think we can get some food, my tummy is ever rumbling" says Talwin looking around the tap-room.

"Here, here!" echoes Col "It seems ages since we last ate.  We could discuss how we proceed while we much away" he says cheerfully.

" I agree. After an afternoon of combat mixed with tedium i always like a hearty meal." Giacomo joins in and waves his coin purse that the barkeep.  "Barkeep! A plate of your heartiest fare and a fine tankard of ale. And have one of your saucy wenches bring it over. I'd had enough of looking at ugly people for one day."

Col can't resist joining Giacomo in eating but it is all he can do to keep awake and, after polishing off the last scrap.

"Food for me to please" Talwin reminds the bar-man "If there are rooms here I would like one to please, I don't mind sharing"

"Yes, we still have rooms. Although perhaps yourself and the halfling could share"

"I don't mind sharing with him to save us some money, I don't take up much space"

" agrees the gnome and then whispers to the others "Hey guys I just heard someone say that Janeer Everdawn, one of the missing townsfolk had volunteered to do work at the orphanage, hmmm"

"Gather round," says Reinhardt "We need to decide what next to do. I must confess I cannot see my way clear to solving this mystery - perhaps an assault on the Last Laugh might yield some results - I'd certainly like to slap a couple of them to see what they would tell us.  Well, Mercy - fancy a raid on the rogues?"

"I'm up for that too" says Col "But I'll be of more help if I can recharge my spells.  And we'd need to find out where it is - I doubt if the location is widely known" he pauses "Except by rogues of course!  Talwin have you seen anything in the Cantish runes that would show where the Last Laugh may have their headquarters?"

Sorendal leans against the bar parked on a barstool... "Evenin' to ya barman, i ssee Simon has the day off today... a gallon of ale and a pitcher of your housse wine pleasse. Oh and a rum cider...and one  for ya'self too - how's business then... many travellers 'n merchants in at the moment ?"  He hands the barman a sun and takes the change .. "Got today's paper behind the bar?.. " he asks.  Then takes the huge vessel of ale and the pitcher of wine to the tables and offers the drinks to his comrades, "drink up my friendss.... quench your thirssts"

Col takes a tankard of ale gratefully and thanks Sorendal.  Then he turns to the barman and asks what rumours there are about the rash of missing persons in the city

Silas walks to the bar "A mug of water and just some bread and cold meat for me please sir" he states, then joins his companions

Silas appears deep in thought "We must have missed something..." he mutters almost to himself , "No one saw anything , no one heard anything and no one knows anything...". He looks up at Rienhardt "Agreed!  A chat with the Last Laugh should be our next move, maybe that will shed more light on this venture we have ended up in"

Giacomo looks around for anyone in the bar that he might have even the slightest chance of shagging. 

"Let's get some rest in and start on this afresh tomorrow, when the people we want to question are about" suggests Col, he yawns widely and disappears to his room to relearn spells and to rest up ready for whatever the following day throws his way

"I think a good nights sleep is needed, tomorrow we go to the church" says Talwin.

"That's a plan." agrees Reinhardt  "I'd like to interview Lucinda's mother to see if there may have been any reason for her abduction, but I'd rather plan an abduction of our own. Brave as I am, I'm not so foolish as to assault the Last Laugh's lair, even with such a likely bunch to back me up - but I would consider casing it and capturing one or two rogues who were coming and going from their headquarters - but first, sleep. Mercy, Fancy a bunk-up?"

Silas looks around at the party and sighs with a shake of his head "Whilst I am not devoutly religious... the lord gave males two heads, try using the one see out guys"

Mercy studiously ignores Reinhardt's most recent offer, and answers his first. "I agree that we should be able to learn more from the Last Laugh, but for now I will get a night cap, and a <b>single room</b>. I will see you all in the morning, ready to follow up our various, if  rather disappointing, leads.  Good evening, Gentlemen. And Giacomo and Reinhardt - keep your noses clean and your breeches on"

Mercy gets up and stalks to the bar, where she orders a final drink. She chats to the barman as he serves her. telling him about the attack on the cleric of St Cutbert's by the clown-faced assailants. "Does that make any sense to you?" she asks

Sorendal raises his mug to Silas.."Indeed you are right Silas, it would sseem that Giacomo cant focuss two eyes as long as he squintss with the one! When you all retire for the night I sshall head off home to rechoose my spellss and rest...and come back afresshed,.. what time are you planning to have breakfasst ?"

The party chat on with the barman but neither Col or Mercy find out anything new of interest... The party retire for the night.

Giacomo retires alone, despite his best attempts at chatting up the local women...

The night passes uneventfully.

Elsewhere in the city Sorendal gets up from his meditation at 0400, he showers and dresses. After breakfast he fetches his bowyer equipment from his room and spends a couple of hours silently working on a piece of wood which he starts to trim into the basics of a long bow. At 7 o'clock Eddy, munching a bug, pushes an old paperback book off the shelf deliberately disturbing the peace... "Oh yeah.. ya right, I've thingss to do, people to ssee n all that.. nice one Ed..". Sorendal gives Eddy a thumbs up and tidies away his stuff. He is nearly gets out of the door when his father decides to ask him about the previous days events.. Did he get a job?.  Oh, and can he help put these books and papers out.

Sorendal leaves the shop half an hour later promising that his new job will actually earn him some money for a change, morning paper under his arm and pocket all the poorer for it !  He arrives at the Drunken Morkoth just after 8 o'clock and parks himself at the bar (almost like he never moved!).  "Did Simon get the sack, or is he ill again?" he asks the barman and chuckles to himself.  "Good morning barman.. A cup of your delicouss Willow bark tea and ssome Dried datess pleasse" he asks with a smile.  He sips his hot tea and reads the morning paper whilst patiently waiting for the others to join him..

"Time for breakfast I think" says Talwin the gnome coming down in the morning

Col is down early and wolfs down his breakfast, eager to start the days detecting.  He greets the barman and then borrows Sorendal's paper scanning it for interesting and relevant items...

Talwin sits with the others, orders breakfast, then seconds, then some bread and washed down with plenty of tea

After entirely failing to get his end away the night before Giacomo awakens surprisingly cheerfully.  "Good morning everyone. Are we all ready for a fine days smiting?"

"We are wasting daylight - lets get on shall we?" Reinhardt replies tersely "I for one will be smiling when we get the kiddies back, and enrich ourselves at the expense of the wrongdoers."

"Look we cant go investigating on an empty stomach you know" objects Talwin "Most important meal of the day is breakfast"

Silas orders some bread and a mug of water and joins the others "I think we should go back to Jenya first and see if she has found out anymore than we have.  Maybe she will know the whereabouts of the last laugh brigade, or at least have some information on them"

"Good idea" agrees Talwin spitting toast crumbs everywhere

Col talks to the others as he munches his way through the slices of fresh-baked bread.  "We have a lot to do today" he starts "We have to collect the list from Jenya and interview the locksmith, we must see Lucinda's mother too and those two half-elf investigators.  We might be able to get a lead to the Last Laugh base from one of those thugs that are with the watch and, if that wasn't enough we have the gnome dream plus that man that applied for a job at the orphanage and then disappeared!  It makes me hungry just thinking about it!"

The party eat breakfast and leave the Drunken Morkoth.  The day is bright and clear, if a bit chilly..

"To the church then?" asks the gnome after finishing his last piece of bread with a sigh of contentment.

"Works for me!  Mustn't keep Jenya waiting..." says Col cheerfully, tucking the last slice of bread into an inside pocket.

Sorendal sits thinking "… A man applied for a job at the orphanage and then dissappeared... Why would they bump him off?  Would it be becausse he would be the only one not under their control or wouldn't take a bribe or threat perhapss... " he muses

"Don't know, but my sword hand is beginning to sing to me." says Reinhardt impatiently "To the church it is - and confusion to all that oppose us!" and he whistles a martial air as he waits for the others to ready themselves.

Mercy follows the party to the church. When they get there she will spend a few minutes in silent prayer to St Cuthbert, then she will stand with Silas to talk to Jenya

Grral having risen and partaken of a breakfast of raw fish, much to the disgust of the innkeeper heads on out with the others towards the church

"I may have mentioned it before. But the people with the painted face were worshippers of Olidammara, or at the very least their face painting was an indicator of that." Giacomo tells the others as they journey to the church "As there is no Olidammara church in the city it may be useful to find out where they would worship of congregate. I'm new here so I wouldn't know. That's another stop we could make."

The barbarian who has been thinking hard speks "Col, you ask them other clown men 'bout Skul-Dug-er-Ee, and they with Last Laugh" Grrals brow furrows "which is not right, we had last laugh..  Now they with guards.  Well if you though they know about Skul-Dug-er-Ee then maybe their friends know too..  We go ask them yes?"

Grral grins briefly to himself, obviously pleased with this deductive logic.

After a while the party arrive at the church of St Cuthbert.  Jenya Urikas guides them into the main chamber...

"I have compiled the list of kidnap victims, here it is." says Jenya the priestess, handing over 3 pages of writing.

Silas glances at the list "That is a rather large list my lady, it would appear this mystery is bigger than we first thought. Did you by chance come across any references to the people with the painted faces or there whereabouts?"

He looks at the list again then says "So the first disappearance was 88 nights ago as far as we can tell…  Apart from it always happening at night I cannot see any connection between the abductees at first glance. Jenya can you remember anything unusual happening around 3 months ago, a new governor of the town or some distinct new arrivals to the area etc? Excuse me for thinking out loud people I am just trying to get my mind in order" with that Silas hands the list on and begins to walk up and down his head bowed in thought

"Thanks you for compiling these lists, Jenya, we very much appreciate the work that must have gone into researching this mystery" say Col "Can you tell me if any of their possessions were also taken or disturbed and if there was any indication of how their abductors gained entry to their homes?"

"Well I am damned if I can see any connection" admits Talwin and he sits down looking serious but really starting to wonder when dinner will be today

Reinhardt nods respectfully to Jenya "The priestess gives us a list of, as she styles it, Kidnap victims. I notice that mostly they are merely folk who have gone missing. It may be that the people who have been kidnapped form a much smaller group than these three pages contain. Therefore trying to determine a common case between all may be like comparing snakes and oranges - making it difficult and misleading."

Talwin is shaken out of his daydream "Can I have an orange if you have some Reinhardt?" 

"Some folk may have just up sticks and gone" Reinhard continues ignoring the interruption "Particularly if their business was poor or they had conflict which they could not resolve."

"Only if you have enough" says Talwin thinking of the juicy, succulent orange.

Reinhardt wishes he had a snake handy and struggles on "I wonder if placing these disappearances on a map of the city would be useful, or are they scattered all over?  And did all the disappearances all take place between nightfall and cock-crow?"

"I would prefer an Orange" agrees Col, only half listening to Reinhardt "Or just a couple of segments, perhaps just a share of yours Talwin?  They are said to be good for sailors, stop them getting Seafarers diseases and things like that." Col realises he's strayed off the point and finishes limply "I'm rather fond of them and I doubt we'll be going to sea"

"Me neither, I get sick on boats and bringing up your lunch is a terrible waste of food"

"Also, I have heard that sailors have some quite unpleasant habits" mutters Col and then adds "Allegedly" so that he doesn't offend any ex-sailors.  "I myself have never been to sea" he admits "Perhaps the Lady Mercy has had dealing with mariners in the past that she might share. And talking about sharing, what happened to the orange?"

" I have never had anything to do with Seamen" states Mercy. "Now stop thinking of your stomachs and focus on the task at hand" as she reads through the three pages of names, and looks up with a grim expression. "Such a long list, ranging from old to young, from skilled to unskilled, from lonely soul to loving couple.  There is nothing to link these people other than the sorrow left by their disappearance.  Tell us, Jenya, has there been any ransom note? Is there any other clue other than the warning that the thugs gave to the Father last night?"

While waiting for an answer, Mercy mulls over the wording of the riddle.".....into the malachite 'hold, where precious lives are bought with gold..." she looks thoughtfully into space. "It sounds as though the victims are being taken to sell as slaves, maybe in the mines somewhere?  But what sort of evil would deal in the lives of people?"

"You know" says Giacomo, after scanning the list "Everyone on that list before the children was an adult. Also 15 of the disappearances were single ones. 81 days ago 2 people vanished, and on 3 separate occasions 4 people vanished. The average is about 1 person every three days, however that doesn't take the heavy patches into consideration. We need to cross reference that data by time, that is do groupings by day, also by number, we also need to look at which of these may have been natural or uninvolved so we can strike them out of out statistical analysis. Does that make sense?"

Talwin is unimpressed "No oranges then?"

Grral listens as the conversation bounces around amongst the party wearing a look of confusion as they seemly leap from unrelated topic back to talking about the disappearances.  He tries to chime in occasionally when he is at least sure of the facts "Oranges is round and snakes is long and thin" he responds to Reinhardt's query about comparing the two.  Grral glances at the list as it is passed, as incomprehensible as the paper with the riddle on he passes it on having glared vacantly at the three pages trying to glean some meaning.  "How many are eighty-eight?" he finally asks.

Giacomo sighs "All I'm saying is that we need to look for trends in these statistics."

"You think the Skul-Dug-er-Ee eats every three days then Giacomo?" asks the puzzled barbarian "He must be great monster indeed to eat that many, and sometimes more than one"

"You are right Mercy, slavery does seem to be the most probable, I was focusing so tightly on the first line of the prophecy that I didn't bother with the rest." agrees Col. "Perhaps we can learn something by looking at trends as Giacomo suggests, it is certainly something we should attempt.  It does seem funny that, for most of their time they have only taken adults and suddenly they have changed their tack, why?  With this number of citizens taken there must be a well established route and an organisation, we must find it, and find it fast!"

Col turns to Grral with a weak smile "Eighty-eight is even more than 'Lots and Lots' " he tells the huge barbarian.

"I doubt slavery was the motive" says Reinhardt dubiously "Unless specific needs were required by the purchaser, I would expect only strong backs to be taken - more work before they die, style o' thing."

"Were they all connected to the church of St Cuthburt?" ponders Reinhardt

"Sorendal, you're a man of books and learning and all of that kind of thing. Could you look at this list and sort out some trends? Maybe do a graph or two? Perhaps a venn diagram? To be honest i'm sort of losing interest myself." says Giacomo turns to the human wizard.

"Well, looking at the lists is interssting no doubt, but I am sstarting to get the impression that the Last Laugh thieves guild are supplying slavess to the Duegar ssomewhere... " Sorendal strikes a thoughtful pose..... so does Eddy;  He briefly glances at the lists and hands them on to someone else.

Col finally gets his turn and looks over the lists, he retires to the back of the temple and starts to make calculations on a scrap of paper.  After a while he looks up "There had been 21 abductions, before the children were taken.  An abduction occurred every two to seven days, so we could expect another any time now!" he pauses for dramatic effect "These first abductions targeted adults but not the young or old, which would agree with Mercy's theory.  Of those taken there was a tendency to take gnomes, dwarves and halflings, perhaps because, being smaller they would put up less of a fight.  Gnome abductions 14% as against a 5% gnome population, dwarf 9% vs a 3% population and Halfling 14% against a 9% population.  In addition half-elves were taken a huge 9% of the time against a 1% population.  Unusually no elves or half-orcs were taken and humans only 50% of the time against a 79% of the Cauldron population.  The question in my mind is if the abduction of the poor orphans signals a change in the abductors strategy?"

Reinhardt looks heavenwards and tuts  "Fine, Fine! But where does this lead us? Fancy theories backed up with long words ain't gonna bring the folks back. Where do we find the Last Laugh?  I reckon the only way to get to the bottom of this is to start making life unpleasant for their foot soldiers. How's about a run in with some dockside bravoes and tarts down near the water? If we threaten to hurt them we might learn something to our advantage - we must DO something soon!  We might even prompt intervention from someone in the 'LL' who knows something useful."

"What did the guards find out from the ones we captured?" interrupts Talwin "Or maybe we can get to talk with them now"

"The ones we captured seem a good start.  Perhaps a 'Charm' on them might yield some information" says Col "But remember that 'The Locks are the Key' and we should interview the locksmith as the first priority!"

Jenya Urikas nods in agreement with Col "Yes, as the divination mentioned Locks are the key, I believe that would be a good place to start.  As for what the guards found out off of the captured thugs, I don't know, perhaps you should try to gather some information off any you see in town"

"That is settled then" says Col to the others "Let's try our locksmith first and see where that leads us."

Sorendal nods "Okey dokey.. we have a venue, letss Ger-Ger-Ger-Go..." he says whilst leaping to his feet. "Err, what exactly are we gonna ask him by the way? .. "

Grral looks warily at the halfling throughout his explanation of the statistics, passing through puzzlement and landing softly into the lap of abject confusion. "We ask lock maker if he give a key to the Skul-Dug-er-Ee, or if he knows how one would get past his locked doors"

"I think that we need to question the locksmith carefully - he may be involved or perhaps someone else is using his master keys.  Perhaps a Charm spell might be appropriate?" asks Col, unwilling to offend any of the party members "Evil times call for strong measures.  What's more we should keep a watch out in our investigation for a curtain to match the one in the divination poem too!"

Reinhardt nods to Graal "I am willing to resort to extreme measures to rescue the children - If the locksmith is inclined to stand on his dignity, I for one am willing to yank it out from under him, and stuff it up his arse!  Who is with me! To the locksmith!"

Col nods, agreeing with Reinhardt's summary of the situation

Reinhardt salutes respectfully to Jenya Urikas "We are about your work. Please pass it around where you have influence for people to help, rather than to hinder us in your work."

"Right, Sorendal, take us to the locksmith if you know where he is." Mercy instructs the wizard "And if we see any guards perhaps Reinhardt or I can try and talk to them. Although I am proving to be particularly bad at finding out any information"

Mercy bows to Jenya. "Good day. Consider us in your meditations when you can, and send the judgement of Cuthbert to help us in our investigations"

Col, impressed by Mercy's manners, also bows to the priestess "Thank you Lady Jenya, we will be on our way" and he turns and leaves with the others

As the party emerge from the church, they see a woman.  She is carrying to baskets that are overloaded with foodstuffs.  she seems to struggling with her load...

Giacomo smiles "Ok chaps, I'll meet you at Ghelves, I just gotta help this damsel in distress"  with that the cleric rushes off to assist, the not unattractive lady.

"I and one of my companions will help you with those heavy baskets, if you would let us, madam" says Col graciously rushing over to help "And I'm sure our cleric would provide an arm for you to lean on."

The lady looks at Col "It's OK small one, this nice young man has offered me his help" she giggles..

Silas watches the cleric, then with a sigh and a shake of his head continues on with the rest of the party

Col looks embarrassed then backs off to join the others, "Small one, indeed!" he thinks to himself and a frown creases his brow.

"OK lets get to the locksmiths then" Talwin tells the Halfling and sets off with the party, keeping a lookout all time in case the see a passing pie vendor

Sorendal leads the party onto Magma Avenue and takes the clockwise route to the locksmiths

"I just don't like the idea of people having disappeared over such a long period and there being no clues and little interest from the authorities until the children were taken" admits Col "I think we need to be very cautious, we don't want to get into difficulties" and so saying he nervously takes his crossbow and cocks his crossbow, holding it in one hand under his cloak.

Sorendal looks out for any guards on the way. If there are any he will ask them if they know what information was gleaned from the thugs interrogation, he puts on a comedic tourist guide accent whenever he is telling his friends about any places of note on their journey as they pass them...

Reinhardt ignores the party chatter and whistles a martial air as he strides down the street "One of these days I'll own this town, then things will be much better..." he tells the others.

"It may be that the locksmith is involved but not knowingly" ponders Col out loud "It could be an apprentice, a co-worker or even a spouse may be the culprit.  Perhaps he's shielding someone?  It could be if we play on his guilt by mentioning that his locks seems to have failed to deter the abductors and that the poor orphans will be lonely and afraid.  If he has any feelings he would come clean if he knows or guesses what's been going on"

Col stops talking as the pace quickens and he has to half-run to keep up with the humans.

The party follow Sorendal as he leads them to Ghelves Locks.  As they near the premises a couple of town guards come into view.  Sorendal approaches them and begins to chat.  He finds out that people have been kidnapped from every district in the town.  The crimes are not particularly localised.

*As they hurry past the early morning shoppers in the streets each of the party wonder what they will find at the renowned locksmiths*


----------



## tariff (Sep 27, 2007)

_Ghelves Locks_


----------



## Greyhawk (Oct 29, 2007)

*The Locksmith of Cauldron*

Reinhardt salutes the guards "Strength to your arm, and luck to your lives, my friends!"

"C'mom" says Col "Let's get on with it and see if master locksmith has information to share with us!"

"I'm with you Col." agrees Mercy "Why don't you & Talwin do the talking with the locksmith? Or Sorendal, as a local?" Mercy nods to the guards as the party pass by en route to Ghelve's house.

Col's face lights up in a smile "I'll be happy to talk to the locksmith Lady Mercy" he says "And I'm deeply honoured by your trust!  It's nine o' clock so I'm sure he will be up and about tending his shop.  C'mom, the rest of you, let's get this done!" and with that he walks up to the locksmiths door beckons the others and then enters.

Sorendal Nailo thanks the guards for their help and carries on to the locksmiths.

"Sorendal" Mercy murmurs to the young man as he joins her outside the locksmith's house "would you be able to ask Eddie to get a discreet sneaky peak into those windows at the top of the tower? Maybe not now, but once we have finished talking to Ghelve?" She continues "Everything we've heard lead me to think that the locksmith could be the key to this mystery, but I'm not sure that we'll get a full and honest account from him. We might need to dig around a little to find out what we need."

The party enter Ghelve's locks.... This storefront smells of wood and pipe smoke, two padded chairs flank a hearth containing a small yet lively fire.  The fireplace's carved mantle bears a tinderbox, a small vase of dried smoking leaves, and a finely wrought collection of pipes.  One of the walls has many tiny hooks from which hang dozens, perhaps hundreds of keys.  The keys come in all shapes and sizes.  A handsomely engraved mahogany counter stretches along one wall.  Behind it hangs a red curtain that neatly hides the rest of the store. Behind the counter is a man.  He has salt and pepper hair and a neatly trimmed moustache and goatee.  His bushy eyebrows, creased face, and graven frown make him look frumpy and dour.  In fact on closer inspection, he looks like a gnome.... but he is about 6ft tall!!!.

"What an interesting place, all those keys" says Talwin looking round the shop.

"Is he a gnome? - you should know Talwin" whispers Col to Talwin quite taken aback by the huge gnome or whatever he is. "Good day to you sir, my name is Col, we are on an urgent matter for the temple of St Cuthbert" says Col politely.  When  the others to join him in the shop, he says in a low voice to Mercy "Notice the curtain, this could be the one mentioned in the prophecy".

Unable to contain himself the halfling draws himself up to his full height and launches into conversation "Some children have been taken, abducted, from the orphanage in this town, where they trusted to your locks to defend them from the depravity of felons" he starts "We are seeking them urgently, for they will be cold, alone and terribly afraid.  Time is of the very essence of our search.  I plead with you to take pity on these four young children and tell us all you know of this matter and how the abductors could have so easily overcome your locks."

"Well he looks like a gnome, or gnomish" concedes Talwin after eying the locksmith.

Reinhardt takes his ease in a padded chair and looks on interestedly "Tell Him, Col! Remind him we are on a commission from the church of St Cuthburt, and we are not here as casual troublemakers!"

"As my friend Reinhardt has said - we are about the church's business.  This is your chance to save your immortal soul and to clear your conscience" says Col in response to the prompt from Reinhardt.

The gnome looks startled at Col's outburst and he moves round to the side of the counter, as he moves he makes a strange thumping noise.  The party notice he is wearing very long trousers!

Keygan he raises his voice and points at Col "How dare you come in here accusing me of fings!  My locks are the BEST in town, and I know nothing about the disappearance of those children.."

"Sorry for my friends tone Mr Ghelve" Talwin mutters keep to appease the angry gnome.

"Please excuse my friends abruptness, he is an excitable fellow and this venture we are on has gotten to him"  Silas says in a quiet and polite voice "We are not questioning the quality of your locks or indeed your honour. We would be interested if you would know of anyone who could circumvent locks of yours as such you installed into the orphanage"

"Yes" agrees Talwin, "We are here simply to make some enquiries regarding your locks as they are the best in the region - also are you the only person working here?"

"We do not mean to offend , just merely seek your help" Silas says with a slight bow of his head.. With his head bowed Silas glances to Keygan's legs and feet looking first to see if his knees bend forward or back and second to see if he can see shoes or hooves under those long trousers

Grral stares suspiciously at the apparently huge gnome scrutinising him as he waits for him to respond to the questions of the others.  As Keygan moves, Grall spots something...it seems the gnome has wooden feet!!!!  The barbarian points at Ghelve's feet and rumbles "You sure you not know about Skul-Dug-er-Ee, maybe that's how you lose your feet, it ett 'em up and made you give it key!"

Keygan stares blankly at Grral... "Skull-what?" he asks

"Big little gnome not fool Grral he see his wooden feet, maybe he not know Skul-Dug-er-Ee by name like Grral's clever friend Col.. but it ett up his feet"

"You can bluster about how good your locks are" interjects Col "But try explaining that to the little children who have been ripped away from the only warmth and comfort they know.  Don't you care about them are you completely heartless?" Col exclaims in disgust

"I think that you know what I mean Mr Gnome" continues Col "And I don't know what skulduggery goes on in your back room beyond the curtains but be sure we will find out!"

"You think the Skul-Dug-er-Eee is behind the curtain!" exclaims the Barbarian as he strides forward toward it

"Big little gnome will let Grral past to Skul-Dug-er-Ee or he will move him... Grral not let it eat any more little children!"

"Drat it" thinks Col and prepares to cast a spell

"I ask you again sir - Are you only person working in this fine shop or do you have helpers or maybe an apprentice?" Talwin persists

"He sure seems determined not to let Grral look in the back room!" mutters Col to Talwin as the locksmith moves to check Grral's passage into the rear of the shop

"Keygan... why don't you get off those false legss, you look silly ..." Sorendal tells the gnome, as he looks at the locksmith, he is almost sure that he must be a gnome on stilts ." ... and I ssuggest you move out of Grral's way before he getss annoyed, he only wantss a look behind ya curtain and ya don't have anythin' to hide .. do ya ?" the wizard pauses for a moment "Oh, and good mornin' to ya , by the way " he adds with a smile.

Col clambers onto the shop counter "Now calm down everyone" he says loudly "I'm sure Mr Keygan isn't going to be difficult.  Now if you would just step to one side sir and nobody need get hurt" he says pointedly staring at the over-sized gnome

Sorendal calls over to Talwin, " Talwin, can you close the door please.... theress a terrible draft in here " he smiles then looks at the gnome, wondering what his intentions are

"Get down from there Col, we are investigators not the watch and no rights to do anything other than ask questions" Talwin tells the Halfling tersely.

"We not only have rights, friend Talwin, we have a duty to find those children before it's too late and I'm sure that I don't have to remind you that we act on behalf of the holy church" replies Col, stung by Talwin's rebuke "Do not be swayed by the fact that the locksmith shares your racial background, we can not and will not be satisfied by anything less than the complete truth from him"

Mercy strides forward quickly, holding her hands up, palms outwards. "Graal, Graal, just wait a minute. We must let Mr Ghelve answer Col's questions." she turns to face the gnome-on-a-stick.  She looks straight into Keygan Ghelve's eyes, trying to fathom whether he is surprised by the apparent attack on his good name.  "Please, Mr Ghelve, we desperately need your help to try and find out who is behind the kidnappings. Is there anything you can tell us?"

Sorendal feels quite certain the gnome is hiding something, the small bead of sweat on his brow is a dead give away.  Keygan holds up his hands and then begins pointing behind himself, toward the curtains, he suddenly looks terrified, he puts a finger to his lips, and again points to the curtain..

Talwin takes out his crossbow with a grim smile and quietly loads it

Mercy gestures to Ghelve to step forward from behind the counter. She quietly draws her sword and tries to move round behind the counter.

Keygan moves back to the wall, and puts his hands up to his face.... and a small whimper emanates from his lips..

Mercy slips past the gnome, and stands ready, with her back against the wall next to the curtain. She looks across the counter at her colleagues, flicks her eyes towards the curtain, and mimes a slashing movement with her sword.  She clicks her tongue, trying to catch Col's attention.

Mercy's click brings Col to his senses and he notices what is going on, he quickly ad libs "Maybe we should come back again Mr Gnome when you've had time to think about what we've said" and winks at Mercy.

Suddenly Grral leaps over the counter, and flings open the curtains!!!!

More curtains partially obscure a window niche that faces the street.  Ornate locks and complex locking mechanisms are neatly displayed in the niche.  The room itself looks tidy, but lived in.  Carpets cover the stone floor, and a broom leans against the railing of a wooden staircase leading up to a second floor balcony.  Three wooden chests rest in the middle of the floor, their lids bound shut with sturdy iron padlocks.  Small tables, shelves, and benches hold various knick-knacks, and a framed portrait of a silver-haired gnome hangs next to a tall wooden box at the base of the stairs.  The wooden box contains an intricate array of ticking gears, counter weights, and cylindrical chimes, surmounted by a circular face that bears the numerals 1 to 12 on its circumference.  Otherwise the room beyond the curtains appears to be empty.


----------



## Greyhawk (Oct 29, 2007)

*Skull-Dug-er-Ee !*


"Where's the Skul-dug-ereee ?" says a disappointed Grral

Mercy spins round to see what Grral has revealed

Talwin climbs up on the counter for a better view and Reinhardt rises from his chair and draws his sword, a smile lighting up his face. "Now, now Keygan Ghelve, what seems to be worrying you? I hope you do not intend to leave us unexpectedly?"

"Why are you so scared?" he whispers in gnomish to the locksmith

"Talwin, Col - keep yer eyes on Mr Stilty, here - I'll front up with Mercy and Graal" Reinhardt tells the two shortest members of the party. "Careful chaps - there may be a good reason for his stilts - acid 'n suchlike poured on the floor."

Col gulps "Acid?" he asks as he looks around for something to stand on "Perhaps it would be better to call the watch...  We'd better be very cautious; I wouldn't want anyone to get hurt."

Silas walks round the counter to the curtains, on his way passed Keygan he says in a quiet but steely voice "You be a good fellow and talk to two friends here...and if I were you I would not plan on leaving just yet"

The monk continues until he stands next to Mercy "Would you like me to take a quiet look my lady?" he asks her

"Nice n' smart, Silas" interjects Reinhardt "Let's all be alive to rescue the kiddies and receive the thanks of a grateful city, yae?"

In the other room Col approaches Keygan warily.  "If you know anything that would help protect my friends from what lies beyond the curtain, tell me now" he whispers urgently "You help us and we'll do our best to make sure things turn out well for you.  It's the best deal you'll get" he concludes.  The halfling looks around, prepared to quickly jump on a chair if any acid appears from the gnomes stilt-like legs.

"Sometimes the tall ones or the short ones are here" he points to beyond the curtain, clearly frightened..

Just then the door opens and Giacomo appears in the doorway to the shop..

Meanwhile Mercy looks at Silas, touches his chest, and points up the stairs. She smiles, points at herself, and signals that she intends to move to the window alcove.  She steps cautiously into the room and makes her way across to the curtain covering the window. As she moves she looks up to see where the stairs lead to- can she see anyone?

The stairs go up to a landing but she spots nothing..

Reinhardt fronts shield and grasps his sword, peering through the curtains ready to aid Mercy

Mercy moves more slowly as she approachs the curtain and uses the end of her sword to pull the curtain aside from the window niche.  More ornate locks and complex locking mechanisms are neatly displayed in the niche..

Mercy turns to Reinhardt and shrugs her shoulders. She crouches and lifts the edge of the rug, looking for a trap door

"The tall ones and the short ones?" Col asks Keygan in a whisper "Can you describe them better, are they human or something else? We need to know what we are up against".  He pauses "Mercy be careful!" he says in a quiet but urgent voice.

Keygan looks nervously at Mercy as she creeps into the room "I know not what they are" he replies to Col.

"If you don't know what they are perhaps you know where they might be?" asks Col in a low voice "Will they be upstairs or below, and where is the entrance to your cellar, if there is one?  Quick!! Lady Mercy is at risk and we may be able to help you, if we act quickly"

Suddenly, appently out of nowhere a creature appears and fires a crossbow at Mercy.  It hits but does only a small amount of damage.  As Mercy is hit by a bolt...she spins round... standing at the foot of the stairs is a naked, hairless humanoid.  Its greeny-grey skin seems to change hue, making it blend in with its surroundings... The creatures deep blue eyes lack pupils..

"Ugh! That's revolting!" Mercy exclaims

"Grral, it's a skulk-dugaree!" says Mercy thinking quickly.

The creature is completely naked except for a slim belt that holds a rapier.  It holds a light crossbow, its pupil-less eyes focused on Mercy.

"What a strange and unwholesome sight - lets see if our blades may bite it's hide".Reinhardt says with a grin.

"Quick Keygan, there may be more of these creatures, where do they emerge from?? - you must know!" Col asks the gnome urgently in the other room, concerned that his friends may be attacked by more of the monstrous abominations.

At this point the front door opens to reveal the group's cleric "Sorry I'm late chaps. I thought I saw a damsel needing saving from her virginity" Giacomo says from the doorway "But she was just being mugged instead. Never mind, an opportunity missed. So what's going on here?"  Then looking round he exclaims "Eew. Is that a monster?" he pauses "Oh. It's just a big ugly gnome. Where's that growling coming from?"

"At last we find Skull-Dug-er-Ee!" roars Grral his eyes alive and wide, revealing much of the whites, pupils massively dilated, he begins to tremble in anticipation. "Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhwwwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!" he screams in challenge at the creature

Silas rushes in to face the weird beast, his hands blur as he attempts to strike the creature but it dodges the blows.

"Welcome back Giac..." Sorendal says with a smile to the figure in the doorway "Just in time for the action..." and he turns back to the elevated gnome "How manys are there?  C'mon, quickly, we need to know"

Keygan looks at Sorendal "I don't know how many there are" and he looks scared out of his skin.. 

"Why are you so frightened Keygan?  I'm sure that we will teach this naked fellow a lesson in good manners" says Col in a soothing voice to the locksmith "Or is there something that you aren't telling us?"

The gnome looks toward the curtains...he is obviously very distracted.  Now does not seem the best time to get information out of the gnome..

Col shrugs "Don't worry my friend, I'm confident that we shall deal with this fellow and then we will see if we can help you with your worries....   If you help us, that is."

"Don't let the Gnome leave - I'm not sure he is as innocent as he makes out!" calls Reinhardt as he prepares to charge.

"Yuk yuk yuk!" says Mercy  "You'd think it might have heard of underwear..." and she wrinkles her nose in disgust and her eyes scan the room, seeking out any other partly hidden monsters, with or without undergarments

"Yeah" says Reinhardt agreeing with Mercy "Guard yer backs - they hide well and may try an ambush." and he too looks for hidden assailants

Talwin moves so that he can see the creature "Ughh, what a horrible creature" he agrees

"Oh good. A fight!" Giacomos tells the others "I was beginning to think thinks were getting a bit too touchy feely for comfort. I felt more like a social worker than an adventurer for a minute back there in the orphanage."

Giacomo moves further into the room, he raises one hand into the air with an index finger pointed skywards. His other hand he places on his hips and with a rakish glint in his eye and a sensual thrust forward with his hips he shouts: "Olidammara I want you to BLESS these good people. I REALLY do. UH-HUH-HUH.". 

Unable to contain himself any longer Grral draws his great-sword forth, spittle now flies from his mouth and his body appears to be taut as if suffering from rigors, he quickly closes the space between himself and the creature

"Hgnnnnnarrrrr!!!" he roars as he brings his sword to bear and it smashes down with all his might onto the creatures head.

Col pales at the sight of Grral's massive blow and the spray of ichor that erupts from the creature receiving it…

"Nice shot, Grral!" gasps Mercy

Giacomo agrees from the back of the party "I say. That hit sounded like a corker."

"Oh dear a fight, I have never been in a fight before" admits Talwin facinated

Sorendal sees Grral run behind the curtain.. Then hears a sickening thud.  He winces at the nervous looking stilted gnome then stares directly into his eyes.. "Information .... We want information... whatever it iss in there now has Grralss axe ssplitting itss chest open ... how did it get here ?"

Col looks nervously towards the combat but sees his duty to guard the tall gnome.  "Look" he says "You really don't have much of a choice!  If you keep silent then your hairless associate will still believe that you betrayed them and we will be sure that not only you were helping them but you did so willingly.  If you help, by giving us useful information, like for starters, 'where these creatures emerge in your shop', we may be able to help you.  It's decision time mate, what's it going to be?"

Keygan looks at Col  "There is a secret door... in the staircase"

The skulk sways but Grral's blow is decisive.  The skulk slumps to the floor, bleeding badly...

"A secret door!" cries Col with delight "Golly, this is just so exciting, just like in the stories!!! Well done Grral, well done!"

"Well done guys" Talwin joins in the congratulations

As the creature falls some tension seems to leave Grral and his eyes appear less wild, he thumps his chest with the hilt of his great sword

"Grral are mighty killer of Skull-Dug-er-Ee!" he roars at the dying creature

Grral wipes his hand down his blade and laps some of the creatures blood from his hand before producing a cloth from his bag and wiping down his sword properly before resheathing it

"That thing is just dying, maybe we should save it, tie it up and get it to the temple, maybe they can get some information out of it" suggests Talwin but, for the moment, nobody approaches the dying creature.

Col talks quickly hoping to catch the locksmith before he regains his composure and clams up. "Well done Keygan, you have done well to throw in your lot with us, but although this fell creature is dead it may not be the end of it.  You will be in deep trouble with the authorities if your part in the abductions becomes known.  To avoid this you will have to give us your full and undivided support in our endeavours.  It is obvious that you are not kind of person that goes adventuring but we expect you to aid us none-the-less with information at least.  First tell us if there may be others of this monsters kin abroad in the city and then show us this secret door of which you spoke.  Then tell us fully about this affair, or what you know of it and also where the secret door may lead."  He looks sternly at the frightened gnome and waits for him to answer.

Silas wipes a splash of the beast's blood from his face...."Well Grral I think you certainly made your point" He says nodding to the bloody mess that is all that is left of the beast

Sorendal looks at Keygan.. "Thank you... and is there a trap on the door? " he asks as he jumps over the counter and sweeps the curtain aside. He walks up to the stairs and looks intently at the structure..

"Eew. That thing really is horrible" says Giacomo, giving a theatrical shudder "I hope we won't have to kill more. It quite turns my stomach. And the stench." Says Giacomo as he moves forward to look at the body. He then realises that the smell isn't coming from the dead beast. He gives Grral a distasteful look and pulls out a perfumed Hand Kerchief and dabs his nose.  "Oh. What an interesting aroma."  Giacomo moves back into the room with the Gnome.  "So Mister *cough* Gnome. What was big ugly through there doing in ya house? You invite him in for tea?"

"Well done Graal! The hunt is up! Let's have at them!" laughs Reinhardt

Col listens with interest at the sounds of searching coming from the other room as he maintains his guard vigil, from time to time he glances with longing at the pot of smoking leaves on the mantelpiece, they look amazingly like 'Olde Tobin'..

Keygan moves round the counter, the 6ft tall gnome puts his hand over his mouth in shock as he spots the creatures corpse.    "Those are the tall creatures" he says.  "The short ones have pallid skin, large noses and black hooves.  They wear black cowls that help them hide.  Both creatures talk in a language I do not know"  He moves over to the staircase in the room "Here is a secret door.  This is how they came into my shop"  He presses on the wood and a secret door springs open.  "There is a staircase here that leads underground... It leads to Jzadirune.  This used to be a small enclave inhabited gnomish spell-casters.  The enclave was abandoned 75 years ago after a magical plague swept through it"  He reaches in his pocket and pulls out a map "This is all I remember of the place"  He looks at the party, and exhales deeply. "As for my part in the missing orphans... The tall ones and short ones kidnapped my familiar, Starbrow" Keygan sniffles "I do hope he's OK"  He looks up pleadingly "They made me make skeleton keys!!!  I had no choice!"

Col goes pale "A magic plague?" he asks "Just, just what were its effects and does it only touch on gnomes?" he turns to Giacomo, "Are you senior enough to deal with diseases?" he asks the party cleric.

"Senior enough to deal with diseases?  What you talking about you funny little man?" replies the cleric testily "Do you mean can I cast remove disease? No I can't. Not yet. But if you wash your hands regularly I'm sure that will help protect you from them."

"Do you have any idea why they are kidnapping, and how they decide who or what to take with them?" asks Mercy, striding up to the gnome and looking him directly in the eye. It's not often she can do that with a gnome.  "Keygan - do they use this doorway just to visit you to demand keys or is this the route by which they also transport the kidnap victims?  And do you know anything about doors with teeth?"

She takes a look at the map. "So I assume we enter via the staircase in the middle of the map.  How far is it to the enclave? And how well do you know it? Can you give us help by marking any traps or features onto the map?"  She bites her tongue for a moment, to give Ghelve a chance to answer.  He appears to be a gnome on the verge of a nervous breakdown (as well as a pair of stilts) and she doesn't want to be the one to push him over.

"We probably should just take a peek through the door and see what's downstairs" says Col hesitantly, his Halfling curiosity overcoming his natural caution for a moment "When Keygan has answered our questions, that is. We need to know what to expect, but we must be very, very careful, I don't like the sound of the black hooded creatures with cloven hooves that he says down there and the thought of a plague sets shivers running up and down my spine"

The halfling stops and thinks for a moment, then he turns to the party's female fighter, (who seems to be emerging as the party leader) "Lady Mercy" he asks, head cocked to one side "I think that the first thing we should do is look downstairs but I also believe that it will be no simple task to release the captives and we may need to make many such trips.  As this shop may be the only way that these creatures can enter the city to gather their living harvest, perhaps if we move our base here from the Inn we could guard the exit and stop further raids?  When we aren't exploring that is." he pauses "We would also save hard-won gold from being frittered away on room and rent" he adds as an afterthought

"We can worry about finances and bases later," snorts Silas "I think the day is still young and we should press on and take a look downstairs"

Grral prods the Skulk with his foot to make sure its no longer alive before turning back to the others  "There are more Skul-Dug-er-Ee?" he enquires sounding disappointed.

"I am very much afraid that there may be more downstairs Grral" says Col looking worried "And congratulations" he adds "That is the mightiest blow I ever saw struck" he adds sincerely.

"We go quick then and save the little children, we stop Skul-Dug-er-Ee... Grral even let friend Col kill next one" Grral says with a broad grin as he heads towards the open secret door.  Col looks alarmed rather than pleased at Grral's offer…

"Aye, let's go. I'll lead if someone can make some light." suggests Reinhardt

Col casts a light spell on Reinhardt's shield, but warns the warrior that it won't last that long.  By now he is grinning at Grral's suggestion that he kill the next one.  'Fat chance of that' he thinks.  "Let's be off then" he calls from the very back of the party.

Mercy turns to Sorendal - do we need to take the gnome with us or does someone stay here?"

"Do you want to come and see if we can rescue Starbrow?" Col asks the locksmith "Um, and just what manner of beast is he to have such an elevated name?"

"Damn rats are not worth a kid's life!" mutters Reinhardt angrily. 

Sorendal looks at Mercy and then the gnome.." I think Keygan hass been most helpful, but it would be eassier to just get ssomeone to go to the door and shout 'GUARDSS' and let them look after him... The guardss could then let our employerss know where we are going... they could also guard the sshop whilst we go below to get the children.  That is unless Keygan here hass a reasson to come with uss..?? " he looks again at the elevated gnome.. " Tell me of Starbrow.. what manner of creature is he? .. Can you sensse him ?"

While waiting for the gnome's response Sorendal takes a brief look at the map "Hmmm, itss a large complex. What are these evil minionss doing with their captivess? .. How many are there in there number I wonder... and is there another way out of this  enclave?" he ponders out loud.

At this point Eddy, the lizard, wanders into the room and shins his way up Sorendal, arriving on his shoulder he pokes his master in the side of the face with the end of his tail.  Sorendal looks round.."No mate, I won't let 'em capture you alive.." he giggles.  "Jus' kiddin' Ed.... I won't let 'em capture you at all...honest"

The lizard tries to frown ... Na, its definitely a mammal trick he thinks.. as is humour.

Reinhardt fronts shield and grasps his sword, leading the others down the stairs.

"Let's be off then, if we are going to explore below" Col advises "While we have light..." and he will follow behind the others

"Oh goody!" says Giacomo with a sigh "A subterranean lair built under the city with spooky cave dwellers who harvest the city inhabitants for food. Well at least they've been added back into the food chain."

Silas muses almost to himself  "Maybe we should have had a look first, we may not need a light. The place may already have torches after all it looks a pretty well established place from the map. Mind you the amount of noise Rienhardt makes they will hear him long before the light attracts attention"

A sudden thought strikes Col and he scuttles over to the body of the dead skulk.  Quickly he removes the rapier and crossbow and places them to one side.  He starts to search the body, turning it over carefully to avoid getting covered in gore "Where there is a crossbow" he mutters to himself "There must be bolts, and where there are bolts, if you don't want to stab yourself, there'll be a container.  And who knows where there's a container there may be other things of interest!" he finishes with satisfaction, but finds nothing.

Reinhardt snaps at Silas "Want to go first? Be my guest. dead heroes draw less wages than live, canny fighters.  I thought, since I was wearing the harness, I'd take some hits for the folks that are too poor to afford armour - however, it jingles!"

"Whoever who wants to can go first" cals Col in a low voice "But get on with it.  That light spell won't last long and if that thing" he shudders "Has mates down there then they may have heard something of the battle anyway.  Grral's Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhwwwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!! was enough to waken the dead!"

"That traditional battle cry of my people, it are challenge to the other fighter" growls Grral defensively "Also scares the hells out of  'em" he adds with a wry smile

"Scared the hell out of me"  says Mercy. She smiles quickly, in case Grral gets angry again

"I'm more scared of an empty purse at the end of the month" jokes Reinhardt "That and the betrayal of someone who was supposed to guard your back - still, we all react differently to the world, no?"

Snaps out of his daydreaming and turns to the party "I really think we should get out eleven-sees first, who knows when we may get our next meal and my tummy is already rumbling" he says seriously.  Seeing the faces of the others he quickly adds with a sigh " Oh, if we must go exploring lets hurry up, maybe we can get back for lunch is I don't starve by then"

"I noticed some nice pipe-weed in the other room" mentions Col "I think it looked like Olde Tobin..."

"And is it yours Col? I think perhaps it belongs to someone else" Shakes his head at the light-fingered Halfling

"I was - ur - hoping - that Keygan might want to share it with his new friends...." responds Col, "I didn't – harrumph – borrow any…" he adds in an undertone.


----------



## Greyhawk (Oct 29, 2007)

*Into the darkness*

"Follow me" Reinhardt tells the others "Nice and slow - and with luck we'll all get out of this alive."

Grral follows the fighter through the door

After what seems like ages..Keygan responds "I have no idea why they are kidnapping the children.  I also have no idea if they used that secret door to transport the children.  I used to visit the enclave in my youth, the doors there are gear-shaped.  According to my father many of them bore traps that only gnomes could safely bypass, he also mentioned secret passages, but I never saw any.  I gave one of the tall -ones three different-sized skeleton keys, they fit a lot of the town locks.  One of the tall ones carries them on a silver ring."  Keygan begins sobbing... "IM SOOOOO SORRY...PLEASE FORGIVE ME"  He wipes his eyes "Please, I do not wish to go down there, if you see Starbrow, my rat, please bring him back. I can sense he is located in a dark place.. he is hungry and afraid"

Reinhardt, his shield glowing with the light spell, enters the secret door.  Grral follows closely behind... Col, the talkative halfling follows next..

A stone staircase, its steps shrouded with cobwebs and dust, descends.  It bends round to the right and plunges into darkness.

"How the hell did I get here" Col asks himself from his position just behind the two party scouts "I'd better try and make myself less vulnerable" and casts a protective spell on himself.  Then he slings his quarterstaff and then takes out his crossbow and loads it...

"Hmm, I seem to remember something of this place, indeed there are supposed to be many traps there." says Talwin from the top of the stairs "The disease was called the Vanishing, causing the residents to fade away into nothingness.  Maybe I should check some of the doors we find, I may be the safest with these traps"

"Sounds like the locksmith would be useful down here then" thinks Col "I hope the others remember to make sure he is 'safe' before they follow".  "Come on down friend Talwin" calls Col in a low whisper "Your help would be appreciated but no doors in sight - yet!  Don't forget to pick up the cross-bow and rapier" 

Talwin responds by following the others down the stairs with Giacomo while Silas follows the others bringing up the rear

Col looks around him and shudders at the spiders, he takes a step forward to avoid the sticky strands of a large web.  Then he calls to Strawberry to join him, he feels he needs the company here in the dark. 

Before entering the passage down to the enclave, Mercy turns to Ghelve.  "Mr Ghelve. What's done is done.  If you are truly sorry, then you can take a big step along the road of penance by visiting the church of St Cuthbert, where you will find a wise elder known as Jenya.  Go immediately and tell her two things. Firstly that we have passed into the Undercity through a passage under your stairs, and secondly, repeat your tale of the tall ones and small ones, and how they have forced you to give them skeleton keys to many locks in the city. And if you have some time to yourself, you may consider warning those who are now vulnerable, so that they can replace their locks at the earliest opportunity.  And Mr Ghelve, look to the future and how you can help, rather than the past and how you have laid others open to attack". 

Keygan nods at Mercy "I will do what you ask"

Mercy hefts her sword and turns to follow the party into the passageway.

As the party descend into the darkness, Col is unnaturally quiet and doesn't even seem to want to talk, he looks very nervous.

Reinhardt takes a peek around the first corner on the stairs down

Sorendal looks at Eddy on his shoulder.. Eddy stares blankly back.. "Sshall we be off then bud ? " he asks as he steps into the passageway.  He examines the stairway as he descends... where would you put a secret door then he wonders, while Eddy shakes his head and stares at Sorendal with one open eye.

Sorendal responds to his familiar's unspoken question "Dah.. ya I know its a ssecret you smartarsse... juss help look for one will ya.." he whispers to his sarcastic assistant

Col reaches into an inside pocket and takes out the slice of bread that he saved from breakfast.  He tears it in half and carefully replaces one piece whilst he munches on the first, - he find this helps him think.  Now, he says to himself, if the locksmith had a familiar then he's either a wizard or a sorcerer and with his charisma sorcery is out so he must be a wizard like Sorendal and me.  If he's a wizard he'll have a spell book and maybe, maybe, he could be persuaded to share them with us.  He smiles to himself, smugly satisfied with his logic – and the half-slice of bread.

Talwin watches hungrily as Col eats his bread wishing he had some food right now then he moves forward and peers around the corner past Reinhardt

"Hurry up" thinks Col "If you look round the second corner you should be able to see into the room shown on the map.  If we go on too slowly, we'll never be back in time for lunch"

"Someone brave go look down there" suggests Talwin "Braver than me anyway"

Reinhardt smiles, fronts shield and takes a peek around the second corner

The staircase descends another 30ft before opening into a room.  From this landing you can hear strange sounds emanating from the chamber below, specifically chirping birds, rustling leaves, and cheery giggles.  The landing itself is bare save for an empty iron torch sconce mounted on the south wall.

Col moves forward, so that he can see Reinhardt, but also so he can scamper back up the steps and out if necessary

Mercy moves past the two small chaps, and stands behind Reinhardt, listening to the sounds coming from around the corner.  She breathes into Reinhardt's ear "Do you think it be sprites or fairies?"

"Hmm" he murmers back "Can't say as I care - but they'd better be friendly, for their sakes!".  "Anyone want to try the empty sconce?£ he whispers "Might be another secret door handle?"  Then he slowly advances down the stairs in a crouch designed to make the best of his small shield

Silas moves up to Mercy "The sounds are kind of interesting wouldn't you say?"

Col again advances, curiosity overcoming his caution, perhaps there really are birds flying around down here? "What can you see?" his whispers to Mercy

The staircase ends at a forty-foot-square room with a ten-foot-high ceiling.  A slight draft blows into the room from a ten-foot-wide open passage in the far wall, directly across from the stairs. Two four foot diameter circular doors are set in the middle of the south wall.  Each door is made of wood and framed with a ring of mortared stones.  The westernmost door is closed and inscribed with a strange glyph.  The easternmost door bears a different glyph but rests half open.  The half-open door reveals an iron rim of gear-like teeth, and dim light spills from the chamber beyond.  Mounted to the walls of the room are twelve tarnished copper masks.  The masks are two feet tall and cling four feet above the floor.  Each one depicts a smiling gnome's visage.  The soft giggling, chirping, and rustling noises seem to pour from the very walls.

Reinhardt narrows his eyes, trying to determine any threat as he moves into the room

Talwin follows and starts to look around but seems distracted by the rumbling in his belly

Like a startled rabbit, Col creeps down the stairs, reluctantly he offers the remaining half-slice of bread to Talwin, then scampers back up to the landing.  He contemplates pulling the torch sconce but finds that it is just too high.  He looks up the stairs wondering why the others are hesitating to come down, do they know something he doesn't?  The gnomish giggling is beginning to get on his nerves 

"Why thank you Col, how did you know I was hungry?"  says Talwin giggles pleased and crams the bread into his mouth.

Eddy wonders why the staircase is covered in dust and cobwebs if these skulks are supposed to be using it, he looks quizzically at Sorendal. "Good point bro.. " Sorendal admits states out of nowhere, to apparently no one in particular as he checks the walls carefully from the stairwell to the bottom. "How can thiss be the main route to the ssurface if it is covered in dusst... and a breeze, that means they must usse another exit mosst of the time" he ponders.  He finds nothing from his search.

Silas moves into the room cautiously his eyes scanning the room and decides it would be prudent to stay hidden for the moment

Col steels his quaking nerves and moves forward into the room behind Reinhardt attempting to find a place in shadow to kneel with his crossbow and cover Reinhardt's move forward in case the brace fighter is attacked.  "C'mon the rest of you" he mutters to himself "Give Reinhardt some backup"

Grral having apparently dozed off in the cool darkness of the passage awakes with a start and heads down after the others, eager not to miss any fun.  Grral stares quizzically at the masks, somewhat perturbed by the noises that appear to be emanating from them and attempts to remove one of the masks from the wall, but despite his strength the mask remains solidly stuck to the wall!!

Meanwhile Reinhardt moves through the large room to the half open door.  He notices that both the cog doors have symbols burnt into them (see map).  He peers into the room beyond the half open door.  A dozen small cots and chests line the walls of this ten-foot-high dusty room.  Cobwebs blanket many of the cots and chests, and tiny spiders scurry about.  Two rough-hewn tunnels, each five feet in diameter and tubular, breach the eastern and southern walls.  Stone rubble covers the floor near the tunnels.  A one-foot-long iron rod lies in the middle of the floor, its golden tip shedding enough light t cast lurid shadows on the walls.

Giacomo stands motionless in the stairway... doing and saying nothing..

Col inches forward intrigued as to what the room may hold, he is still very nervous and grips his cross-bow tightly, all the while looking towards the room to the South.

The sounds of chirping birds, rustling leaves and cheery laughter continue..

Softly, as if he's afraid to make too much noise Col whispers back to Talwin "Are these Gnomish runes that mark the doors?  And if so what do they mean?"

"If only I'd borrowed Keygan's stilts, maybe I could have had a play with the empty torch sconce on the landing as Reinhardt suggested" the halfling thinks to himself while he waits for Talwin's reply.

Mercy moves to the corner of the stairs and grabs hold of the sconce. Where tries to pull it down, across, up.  As Mercy pulls the torch the landing which she is standing on suddenly tilts!!..  She is thrown down the stairs and she collapses in a heap at the bottom having taken Col almost jumps out of his skin at the crash and injury to Mercy...  "Ouch" she exclaims politely.

"I can't say I like the gnomes sense of humour" he thinks to himself "I'm sorry Mercy, are you OK?" he says out loud

The gnomish laughing seems to taunt mercy..

Mercy climbs to her feet slowly. "I guess we can stop creeping around now."  She looks across at Grral and Reinhardt. "Watch out!" she gasps. "Beware the doors with teeth! That's what Jenya's riddle said.  I'm alright, thanks  Col. That'll teach me to be a bit more cautious in future".

"I think these cogs would be the doors with teeth but agree , I have no idea which way we should go from here"

"Unless I'm mistaken" thinks Col "I could get to develop quite a dislike for the gnome architects of the place by the time we've finished exploring"

Mercy limps across to join Reinhardt. She peers past him into the adjoining room, raking care to keep away form the toothed doors. "Mmmmm" she ponders. "Not sure I like the look of those cobwebs."  She takes a step back and looks at the two cogs.  "According to Ghelve's map, there's a second room behind the cog on the right. How do you think we open it?"

Sorendal wanders into the room and briefly looks at the scenery. He notices the runes on the door and strolls over to examine them.  After a time his faces lights up the symbols are gnomish letters..the western one a "J", the eastern a "A". he decides.

"If the floor movess when you pull a light on the wall... Then what will the doors do if we trigger a trap?" he ponders out loud. "Mercy, that trap hass hurt you a lot... you sshould have a word with Giac " the wizard suggests

"Well when he comes down the stairs I'll ask him to take a look, but I don't really want him to lay his hands on me....He seems to try doing that too often" she replies

Sorendal chuckles.." I thought it wass Paladins that laid on hands ? .. I think he needss some bromide from the apothecary, and maybe a cold bath... can't fault his determination though"

Talwin glances at the runes and concurs with the wizard.

"Sso, 'A' or 'J' ... any ideas? " Sorendal asks his companions... "

"No idea" says Mercy shrugging her shoulders

".. And that ssunrod on the floor has been lit within the last ssix hours" the wizard continues to talk to himself "It didn't look like the thing upstairss needed any light... Hmmm" questions, questions, questions he thinks. "Don't it look like a bit like we are expected.. Door open, light on.. or maybe the kidss have been drivin 'em mad, screaming about the dark.." he smiles

"Maybe" Mercy's eyes widen "They're all hiding behind this closed door"

Sorendal shrugs "Or maybe they're out" he suggests, trying to reassure his friend with a smile

"Beware" says Col "These creatures can blend in with their background, they may be watching us even now!  I say go through the open door and keep on guard for traps" he looks around fearfully - "Talwin - Can you sense any traps around?" he asks the gnomish rogue

Sorendal spins 360 degree's on the ball of his left foot, stops with a click of his feet and points to both doors..." Left or right...left or right... who's gonna choose? Col says left.. What about you Reinhardt? Any preference? .. Though checkin' the door on da right gets my vote.." he soft shoes shuffles to the left and right, pointing at the doors, hoping someone will make his mind up for him.

Eddy shrugs, or at least does what a lizard does when it shrugs..

"I think the whole bloody place is trapped" says Col gloomily "Every time we open a door or pull a lever - zap - Well that's what I think, Gnomes!" and he glares at Talwin

"Personally, I think we should pay heed to Jenya's message, beware of these doors," says Mercy "And instead proceed down the corridor over there.  The map shows that there are many more rooms to explore that way. Although it didn't show any further steps down. So perhaps past these cogs is the right way...."  Her voice trails off as she scrutinises the map again

"I like the corridor choice too Mercy, but the riddle said beware not avoid the doors, maybe we need to negotiate them successfully?... what, the routess off the left room aren't on the map... is that this years map? " he looks over Mercy's shoulder at the map, making sure not to invade her personal space.  "Hmmm.." he looks back into the room at the rubble on the floor ahead of him.  "Reinhardt, can you see any rubble to the east?"

"I think that the open door indicates that the naked ones come from this direction" says Col pointing at the open door "If we go on we leave them at our backs and maybe blocking our safe retreat to the surface.  Let's proceed very carefully, caution will be our watchword" he concludes rather pompously.

"There are too many questions, but no answers to be found where we stand - lets press on, then." states Reinhardt and sneaks south, and takes a look to the east as he goes

Col looks around trying to sense the direction of the danger he feels threatens the party


----------



## Greyhawk (Oct 29, 2007)

*More Skul-Dug-er-Ee*

Reinhardt moves into the room, out of the shadows appear two Skulks!...

Grral suddenly alert to the sounds around him as Reinhardt  passes through the doorway calls out to the fighter in his deep rumbling drawl "more Skul-Dug-er-Ee?"

Col nods "It sounds very much like it, Grral" the halfling admits

Giacomo breaks out of his reverie and heads downstairs. Subconsciously he notices that Mercy needs his healing touch.  "That's a nasty twisted ankle dear mercy. Lets me sooth it better for you." he calls out "You know it's awful dirty down here. " He mentions the cleric as he realises he is perhaps needed with the party.

"Oh no not more fighting" says Talwin the gnome trembling

"Surrender," yells Reinhardt at the two Skulks "You have a hopeless case and things will go very hard with you if I lose my temper."

Col's hands shake as he waits for the opportunity to take action

Sorendal takes a step to one side to get a clear shot at the skulk through the door, takes his bow from from his shoulder and takes his first shot at a 'live' target.... "Dammit" he exclaims as his arrow embeds itself harmlessly into the chest in front of the skulk..

Eddy slumps down on his masters shoulder clearly disappointed that he missed ...

The wizard grits his teeth .."Yessss, I know itss bigger than a rabbit... Rabbitssss don't have swordsss do they....practisse makesss perfect, asss father would ssay"

Grral again draws forth his greatsword and advances through the door and Reinhardt hums "Swing low, sweet chariot" to encourage Grral

Grral faces up to the creature leans forward and roars "Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhwwwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!" before swinging his greatsword round in a broad arc felling the beast with one stroke. "Raaarrrr Skul-Dug-er-Ee no match for mighty Grral... ur turn now little friend Col.. one left for you!"

Talwin watches the corridor to the West, his crossbow readied..

Silas moves forward to join grral

"Thanks Grral" calls Col from the main room, his voice shakes slightly "I'll come and do my very best!"

As the combat starts, Mercy watches her colleagues run past the toothed cog into the small room. She hefts her sword, ready to run into the 'fray when a gap arises. Hearing the wobble in Col's voice, she calls out "Grral, you carry on with the Skulk-dugaree, we need Col to stay out here and watch for any ambushes!"

The remaining skulk seems to have no stomach for the fight and flees through the southern tunnel...

"No" says Col firmly "I'm going in to help in the battle with the kid-nappers.  Even if I'm a bit worried about it.  Face to face combat really isn't my strength" he admits

Col rushes forward and into the dark Southern passage, his finger tightens on the crossbow trigger but he can see no target...  He waits, trembling in the dark "Funny I can't see the skulk" thinks Col "They must be able to move quite fast or" he shudders "He's hidden himself.  We've got them on the run, perhaps we'll catch up with it before it can move (or kill) the poor orphans" thinks Col to himself as he gazes into the darkness

Reinhardt runs blindly after the beast, pulling up short after Col and readies his attack

"Thanks, Reinhardt" murmurs Col as he scans the passage from left to right, seeing if any things of interest are in his line of sight aided by the extra illumination provided by Reinhardt

Reinhardt spots the creature ..it is running west down the hewn tunnel..  "Cowardly scum. By the look of it it won't stop running before the end of the month." he says to the halfling

"It's when it comes running back" warns Silas "And what it has with it we should worry about"

"Is it safe in there? shall I follow now?" says Talwin in a rather high pitched voice

Col looks back at Grral "I'm on the case and after him Grral, but he has longer legs than mine!" he calls out softly

Sorendal stands waiting, delaying his action until after Grral has made his move... His rather fetching attire suddenly feeling a little too flimsy. He decides that charging down the corridor, bow in hand and jacket flapping in the breeze is best done behind one of his warrior buddies...

While he is coming down the stairs Giacomo hears something behind him.  He spins round and just makes out the form of another Skulk following him. "I say chaps. There's another one of those things coming in behind us. Do you want me to try and hold it at the entrance to the tunnel? Or in the room?" he asks in an off-hand manner.

Mercy spins around "I'd just try and hit it if I were you, Giacomo. I'll be right with you. And don't lean on any sconces while you're on that landing!"

Mercy looks around and seeing Talwin standing with his crossbow loaded. "Now's your chance Talwin, see if you can get up the stairs and help Giacomo. I think you might get there before I can.  Where are all these skulks coming from?" she asks "Is there another way down, or was it hiding in the gnome's house, or did we just not see it as we came down the stairs?"

Silas shrugs "Who knows? Maybe the locksmith was not so straight with us, and we did not really make a very good search of his building" Silas pauses in thought "Else they could have some hide ability, we know very little of these creatures...  Well I know nothing about them personally apart from they fall down when struck with a hard blow from our good friend here" Silas says flashing a grin at Grral

Reinhardt permits himself a smile to himself as he listens to their conversation.  "Hmm, Divide and ...? Perhaps they're not so daft after all."

Col sighs, it looks like the skulk in front may get away now, due to the confusion at the rear.  "There are four of them" he thinks "That should be enough..."

" I don't know much about thiss sort of thing... But Reinhardt iss right, we sshould not be ssplitting up. Thatss a gimmie..." Serendal exclaims.  " In my opinion... We sshould let the runner go and kill the turd that is bothering Giac, then we form up into that tight formation again and move ass one... " he pauses for a moment, "We are moving as individualss... All good teamss have a captain who weighs up the optionss, calls the shots... Ssomeone who can listen and make decissions, get the team to act ass one...  Though more than one of us could do the job well, myself not included!,  .. My vote is for Mercy,.. sso far she hass shown natural leadership and hass demonstrated fine diplomatic skills. " he looks at Mercy " but first we gotta go help Giac..."

After a pause he continues "Silas, do ya reckon Keygan hass actually gone to hand himself in? .. If I was him I would be running for the town gates right now with a bag under each arm.. Then again if I was him I wouldn't 'ave helped these sscum steal children "

Col is reluctant to let the 'runner' get away but replies to Sorendal.  "There are four of you to deal with the one that is fleeing from the city.  Is that not enough?" he pauses and thinks "But I do agree that Mercy would make a good leader, even if she can't see in the dark, she does seem to have her wits about her" he ends with a smile and then adds to himself - "It's a pity she is so exceptionally tall and her curiosity, which is a good halfling trait needs, to be kept in check when there are levers to pull …".

The barbarian has been listening and speaks "Grral go fetch Skul-Dug-er-Eee for friend Col if his little legs not keep up with it" roars Grral as he goes charging off down the corridor

Col gives a cheer as the brave barbarian passes on his way to fetch the skulk, then his face pales as he realises that Grral might actually carry it back to him

" I agree that Mercy should be leader. I'd follow her anywhere. As long as she wiggles."

"I totally agree that we should not split up but that would seem a bit irrelevant now" says Silas nodding "I am also happy to follow Mercy's lead should she be inspired to take it.  Though not for the same reasons"

Talwin is not impressed by the suggestion that he should head up the stairs to confront the skulk and whimpers.

At this point Sorendal runs to help Giacomo

With tow party memebers between himself and the skulk Talwin feels more confident and steps sideways to get a clear view down the corridor and readies his crossbow in case the monster trounds the corner

"As I said before, I would be very happy if Mercy would agree to be our leader" says Col, sounding a bit more confident with two strong fighters between himself and the skulk, "As regards to following someone, well a good swing of the hips, is my preference.  Be it man or woman, it means that a chap of my height gets the occasional glimpse of what's in front!  By the way Grral, can you see anything down to your left?"  The Halfling calls Strawberry to him and whispers to the weasel, explaining the concept of keeping watch for other monsters and squeaking if any are observed

"I've never followed anyone who didn't pay me." grumbles Reinhardt

Col laughs "Really Reinhardt?  Then you'd better get moving - I think that Grral is in the lead at the moment, two kills and a head start on the third!"

Reinhardt frowns at Col"Are you trying to bait me, little one?  Battle is a long game. A high score at the start does not benefit a corpse. I plan to be around for the finish.  Speaking of which, It's time to make a finish of these kidnapping things and their dark little game..."Glances down at Col pointedly"  Whatever it may turn out to be."

"Bait you?" protests Col "No not me!  I'm just pretty nervous and just spouting off.  We are deep underground with monsters in front and behind, I'm much more worried about the safety of my little skin than what I'm actually saying..."

Grral glances left at Col's prompt as he pursues the creature down the corridor.  He sees a tunnel leading off to his left (south), it looks like it opens into a larger area... he thinks he spots flickering lights..

On the stairs Giacomo looks round "Thanks for the back-up Sorendal.  Between the two of us we should be able to give this one a good pasting."

" My pleassure Giac, letss finish him off and get back to the resst of the group " replies the wizard

Silas looks around dismayed at the party splitting "Grral don't go to far and don't bring it back please" he shouts as he runs back to help the guys on the stairs

Col tries to calm his nerves by thinking about nice things - these are mainly food-related...

Talwin stand nervously holding his trusty crossbow, a small damp patch appearing on the front of his trousers

The skulk moves down the stairs, striking at Giacomo with its rapier.  Giacomo is only slightly grazed by the attack.

Mercy sees Sorendal and Silas run to the defence of Giacomo. Believing that they will, with Talwin's help, hold the skulk on the stairs, she makes a snap decision and heads through the toothed door in the direction of the other fighters.  She runs to catch up with Grral.

"Talwin" she calls as she passes him "Hold fast and defend this room. You're doing a great job" Spotting his little accident, she wonders how to build his confidence.  A frightened rogue isn't going to be much use for scouting and checking for traps as they descend underground towards the kidnappers.

"Good to see you Mercy" says Col as the female fighter rushes past him "But I think its all under control" he adds to her back as she continues down the corridor towards the skulk.

The skulk Grral and Mercy are chasing, disappears around a corner..

Meanwhile on the stairway Giacomo turns to face his enemy. Hefting the mace in his hand, he swings and deals the skulk a hefty blow. "Take that you hideous fiend. No. Really. I mean it. You really are!"

The creature staggers from Giacomo's blow - but still it lives..

Col takes a number of deep breaths, grits his teeth and moves forward along the North wall of the corridor attempting to take advantage of the shadows…  He stands alone and shivering in the shadows in front of the rest of the party, hoping that his friends come very soon, and regretting his bravado as he spots the skulk up ahead in a room....  Col looks back and beckons to the others, he hopes that that the gesture looks like a confident leader suggesting his men move forward rather than the reality of a frightened Halfling shivering in the dark and hoping that the burly fighters move between himself and the enemy.

Reinhardt moves fast, swiftly passing the pespiring Halfling tanking it down the corridor and enters the room

"Good man!" says Col in a very relieved voice.

Reinhardt looks about him dead rats, burnt tinder-twigs, and bits of broken stone litter the floor of this room whose only furnishings include a cot against the wall and a wooden chest bearing a dented lantern.  The lantern is lit, but barely enough light escapes through its shutters to illuminate the room.  Across from the round door in the west wall, a five-foot-diameter tunnel carves its way east into the darkness.

The skulk is in the corner of the room, in front of a cog door.  It hisses at Reinhardt..

But Grral is not to be left in the rear, his barbarian's cry "Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhwwwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!" echoes as he rushes on down the corridor to the waiting creature.  His great-sword whirls in his hand and the skulk falls to the floor in a heap.   "Grral slow it down for you friend Col, come see..." rumbles the hulking man as his sword bites deep.

The barbarian prods the limp form of the dying creature and frowns "Grral maybe slow it down a little too much.  Sorry friend Col, but look, 'nother Skul-Dug-er-Eee here now" says Grral brightening to a grin once more as suddenly, from out of the shadows appears another Skulk.  Both Reinhardt and Grral fail to see it in time, it leaps at Reinhardt and strikes with its rapier – but misses.

"Wow!" says Col in admiration and relief "Three hits and three dead skulks – No Skul-Dug-er-Eee can stand in the way of Grral!!"

Meanwhile at the rear Sorendal points at the creature and mumbles a few arcane words... a rather small blob of acid shoots forward towards its target, the damage is slight but enough to render the skulk attacking Giacomo unconscious.

Grral prods the limp form of the dying creature in front of him and frowns "Grral maybe slow it down a little too much.  Sorry friend Col, but look, nother Skul-Dug-er-Eee here now" says Grral brightening to a grin once more

"Wow!" says Col in admiration and relief "Three hits and three dead skulks – No Skul-Dug-er-Eee can stand in the way of Grral!!"

Talwin follows the others south but stops facing the eastern corridor and watches that way his crossbow at the ready

"Well, at least I get to try my skill with this one" Reinhardt tells Grral sizing up the one remaining skulk.

"It has to reckon with me first" says Col in a slightly weak voice from behind Reinhardt

"Hey Giac... you were right , lets go catch the otherss up before they loose uss..." Sorendal tells the cleric "Iss it me, or does anyone elsse find naked blue bogeyed midgetss trying to sstick their bent sswords up ya butt just..." he pauses struggling for the words  ".. bang out of feckin' order !!...... if you'd pardon my dwarvissh"

Silas moves up and takes a swing at the disabled skulk near Giacomo, but misses rather badly "Let's run before he gets up guys" Silas says abashed at his bad swing

"It occurs to me that these creatures have been digging tunnels as the they could not work the doors" Tawlin suggests after some thought

"Interesting thoughts Talwin..." COMMENTS Sorendal "I wonder how many tunnelss they have dug under thiss town ?? " he replies to his nervous friend  "...It would suggesst there could well be more than one one way in and out of here too... "

"They managed to get one door open" says Col "But maybe they found that they had deadly traps on them?  Is that the kind of thing a gnome would do?" he asks Talwin

The skulk near Grral is not prepared to go quietly and stabs at Reinhardt with its rapier..

"Bloody hells!" quips the fighter "Let's see if you can take some damage, since I can sees you can dish it out." and he grins at the Sulk

Col gives a low whistle to Strawberry to attract his attention and then beckons the weasel indicating that he should return to Col's side when able.

Giacomo swings his heavy mace and finishes off the badly wounded skulk in front of him.

Col moves nervously forward passing Mercy and Reinhardt until he stands at Grral's left hand, then he carefully aims his crossbow, tries to stop his hands shacking, and then lets the bolt fly at the skulk.  "Submit!" he shouts at the hideous beast "Your fellows are dead and you will be next unless you tell us where the children are to be found.  Answer quickly; you can see that you are outmatched and that my friends seek revenge for your heinous actions."

The bolt strikes home but the beast is only lightly wounded by it.

Grral holds his great sword in one hand and beats on his chest with his freehand as Col's bolt strikes its target "Raaaawwwwwrrr" growls the barbarian "Well struck friend Col"

"Thank you Grral, a complement indeed!" says Col then spoils it by a totally unconvincing "Um Rawwrr"

Reinhardt swings at the skulk that injured him but the blow strikes only air "Bah!", he exclaims in disgust

Grral hefts his sword back into a two-handed stance and approaches the remaining creature "Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhwwwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!" he roars in challenge.  The barbarian swings his sword round in a wide arc going clean over the Skulks head  "Rraaarrrrggghhh" he roars in frustration

"Oh!  Double drat" thinks Col "I was sure one of them would land a fatal blow.  I wonder if Mercy will have better luck..."

Talwin watches the party's rear carefully for any signs of movement in the shadows.

"Nice hit Giacomo, I am glad you are on the ball" says Silas when he realises that their foe (at the rear of the party) is down and out of the fight.

Seeing the skulk fall from Giacomo's blow, Sorendal looks around and realises that the party is split by some distance " I can barely hear the otherss, we'd better catch up .." he tells Giacomo and Silas as he runs down the stairs and towards the noise of his comrades, Eddie stays fixed to his master's shoulder, watching the action with interest.  Soendal spots the rogue in the room ahead of him.. " Talwin... which way did they go ?" he asks.

Talwin beckons Sorendal and quietly moves after the party keeping a look out for any tell tale noises from hiding skulks

Silas follows the wizard, racing off after the rest of the party

Mercy moves swiftly around the room behind Grral and Reinhardt, then takes aim at the Skulk and swings her greatsword, this time her blows strikes true doing truly heroic damage to the skulk (32).  The beast is not able to withstand such a blow and falls dead to the floor.  "RaaaRRR- ha-ha-ha-haaar!" she start to roar but breaks into a throaty chuckle.

"Let's make sure that there aren't any more hiding in the shadows here" says Mercy, looking around the small room, "Then we need to regroup as quickly as possible. Who knows how many more might pop up out of nowhere.  Well done gentlemen. I'll go and swap places with Talwin- perhaps he can check this room for traps while I keep watch over the other passageways".  With that she leaves the room and limps up the corridor to talk with Talwin.

Giacomo moves to the others.  He spots Mercy, looking a little damaged from her fall down the stairs "So" he says with a smile "Who needs curing of their wounds?"  He winks at Mercy "I must warn you, I have heard my healing is more effective if I place my hands near the recipients heart area.."

"What, even if it's my ankle that's feeling sore?" snaps Mercy

"Damn" replies Giacomo bending down to touch Mercy's ankle. "Feel the healing power of the love god Olidammara!" and he heals Mercy of some of her wounds, although she still isn't completely cured.  "See, told ya.. The chest area is where its at... well, on females at least".

Sorendal moves towards the rest of the party.. "Unless we can susss thesse dodgy doorss we are gonna have to use the skulkss tunnelss.... " and he puts his bow away and draws his sword.

Col moves towards the chest by the dead skulk and then changes his mind deciding to leave the investigation to Talwin who has some expertise in locks and traps.  First he reloads his crossbow and then he moves out of the room and along the corridor to the room North of the junction, murmuring a swift "Well done!" to Mercy as he passes her.

Grral smacks his chest in acknowledgement of Mercy as she passes then again wipes his hand down his blade retrieving some of the Skulk blood which he laps from his hand before wiping his blade down properly and re-sheathing it "Grral check this room of Skul-Dug-er-Eee, try find anything about kiddies" he rumbles to himself.

Sorendal turns to the gnome and asks "Talwin, are you gonna check any doors?..."

Mercy delicately slaps her own chest in response to Grral. Just don't expect me to start licking my sword clean, she thinks.  "Thank you very much Giacomo, that's much better. I'll try not to pull on any mysterious levers from now on" she says as she turns to the party's cleric "Reinhardt was injured just now- can you give him any healing? He'll probably let you put your hands on his heart if you ask nicely" Mercy smiles innocently at Giacomo, and winks.

Giacomo pauses and then addresses the party "I say chaps. My god has given me the ability to heal someone today. However I can only do it once. Who should I heal? Rienhart or Mercy? As much as I relish the opportunity to lay hands on this find specimen of womanhood, I fear Rienhart is more badly hurt." Says the cleric with a look of slight distaste upon his face.

Meanwhile, unable to restrain his curiosity, Col hangs his reloaded crossbow from his belt and takes out his quarter staff.  Then he glances round to check he isn't being watched, and then idly tries to use his quarterstaff to prod the coverings of the beds back and the lids of the chests open to see what he can discover.

"I will try my best on this door here then" Talwin announces from the room of the skulks.

"Damn the door, go for the chest" Col thinks to himself after hearing Talwin's remark "We already have too many ways to go - why open up another avenue we can be attacked from"

Talwin scrutinises the huge door "Looks ok to me" and the gnome attempts to open the door, looking for an appropriate mechanism.


----------



## Greyhawk (Dec 1, 2007)

*On the trail of the Skulks*

"I say chaps. My god has given me the ability to heal someone today. However I can only do it once. Who should I heal? Rienhart or Mercy? As much as I relish the opportunity to lay hands on this find specimen of womanhood, I fear Rienhart is more badly hurt." says the cleric Giacomo with a look of slight distaste upon his face.

"It's but a flesh wound and will soon heal. See to the lady, who is also handy with that blade!" says Reinhardt stoically

Col checks the beds in one of the rooms, poking them with his quarterstaff.  He finds nothing.  He attempts to open one of the chests with his staff, from a distance, but he is unable to get a grip with the staff..

Back in the other room Talwin looks at the new cog door they have found.  He notices a small diamond shaped slot carved into the door frame. "Hmm, maybe a key goes in here," says Talwin "Anyone seen any likely looking objects about?  The symbol on this door is for the letter R"

The party gather the loot of the Skulks.. Three rapiers.  Col picks up the sunrod that they found in one of the rooms.

Col longs longingly at the chests but decides that its too dangerous to meddle with them, he heads back to the room where Talwin is examining the door.  He absentmindedly pets Strawberry who had stayed watching the party gnome examining the door.  Strawberry looks as bored as a weasel is able to do.  "Maybe the key is in the chest?" he asks the gnome

"Col... Think about it, why do you think they have dug the tunnelss ?" Sorendal asks Col "Perhapss because they cannot open the doorss...  open doorss  will give uss the advantage, esspecially if we need a fasst exit" he explains  "The chestss must be perssonal lockers, just smash the lock and look if you have to... but I doubt we will find the keys to the doors in them." he suggests

Reinhardt grunts his assent "This isn't finding the kids, lets away." he tells the others and leads away to the south

Col looks around wildly, he doesn't want to be left behind but neither does he want to miss out on the treasures that he is sure the chest holds.  He rushes over to the chest, takes off the lantern, blows out the light and stows it in his backpack.  He then takes a deep breath, hopes that Sorendal is right, puts his finger in his ear and attempts to open the chest by the dead skulk.

"Yes, let's move on "says Mercy, following Reinhardt south. "I don't think we can do a clean sweep of this dungeon- there are just so many entrances and tunnels.  Let's just go for a quick in-and-out and grab the children back to safety. We can come and mop up after." she turns to look at Giacomo and Sorendal "We ought to stick in a single group if we can, and remember to keep your eyes peeled for the Skulks. They seem to appear from nowhere."

"There may be a clue to where the children are in this skulk's chest" says Col totally unconvincingly.

Col opens the chest.  Inside is the following:  two tattered dark robes, three Sunrods, two flasks of oil, two Tindertwigs, a Thunderstone and a ceramic stage mask portraying the sad visage of an anguished gnome with rabbit ears. There is also a silver ring shaped like a serpent with gems for eyes. and a silver ewer adorned with dancing dryads and set with gems.

Reinhardt and Mercy head down one of tunnels south..

"Grab that stuff Col and let's move on" Talwin tells the Halfling who is staring mesmorised by the riches "TREASURE !!!" yells Col excitedly

Talwin shrugs and follows the others while Col hurriedly starts stuffing all the items into his backpack

"Loot. Awesome. Can i have some?" says Giacomo with an oily smile "That mask looks cool."

Col finishes stuffing the loot into his backpack and adds the lantern that was on top of the chest to it.  "No time to examine it here" he exclaims "We need to keep up with Mercy and Reinhardt" he tells the others and half-runs along the passage and down the corridor to the South

The room the party have entered has eight black marble pillars support the thirty-foot-high ceiling of this majestic hall.  The pillars are carved to resemble gnome artisans and warriors standing on each other's shoulders, bracing the vaulted roof with their collective strength.  The walls are adorned with faded murals depicting gnomes in reverie---playing pipes, dancing, performing acrobatic stunts, drinking wine, and so forth.  The forty-foot-wide hall widens at the south end, where a large circular pool is enclosed by a semicircular, one foot high veined marble wall.  Carved into the wall above the pool is a gnome visage with water spilling from its wide grin.  Four bright lights illuminate the hall.  They flicker and dance like torchlight and drift aimlessly about the hall, changing altitude and direction on a whim.  Two piles of rubble, one in the northwest corner and another in the southwest corner, add elements of imperfection to this grand hall.

Col swaps his quarterstaff for his crossbow and looks around the room suspiciously.  "We should check out those other chests" he whispers to Talwin looks at the large room that they have come into. "Wow, its great to be such an important place for us gnomes, I feel honoured"

Talwin begins to examine the rubble but finds nothing of interest.

"I say. Wait for me chaps. Can I have a look at the mask?" Giacomo asks the Halfling,  Col reluctantly fishes inside his backpack and hands the mask over to Giacomo.

Mercy moves forward into the room, carefully scanning the area for any skulks. She knows now that they seem to hide in the shadows, so she takes extra care to peer into any shady corners.  Reinhardt moves with Mercy, shining his shield into any dark corners, and ready with blade should battle present itself "Hmmm moving lights. Seems magey.." he comments.

Grral having finished searching the room follows swiftly after the others to the south

Silas realising he has been left behind runs after the party

"That looks like another skulk tunnel to the south" says the party rogue "Col I dont suppose any of those skulks were carrying any food were they?" he says over the rumbling belly

Col shakes his head sadly to Talwin "No food, and even if they had I doubt it would tempt me.  We are completely out of food and will need to return to Cauldron if we are not to die of starvation" he pauses "It must be an hour or more since we had breakfast.  I wonder if these stairs lead up to another house in the city?" Col thinks to himself as he gazes up into the darkness to the East "Maybe even an Inn serving fine food, but that would be too much to hope for!" and he grins happily to himself.

"Lets take a look at what they've been up to" calls Reinhardt and heads South towards the tunnel spotted by Talwin

Grral moves forward into the room and takes a look into  the opening/alcove in the West side of  the room

Reinhardt moves through the large hall, heading for the pool at the south end.  Halfway down he stops for emerging from behind the southernmost pillars appear two skulks..

"I am feeling weak already, I have never been this long between meals, it must be well past my lunchtime" says Talwin oblivious to the approaching monsters. "Oh my! It's more of those horrible creatures" he says looking away from the rubble

"But they've got to eat and to feed the children too.  Maybe we are approaching their kitchen although, if the truth be told, I'm sure my nose would have picked up food smells by now" says Col licking his lips and thinking of lunch

Sorendal looks into the hall and sees his wounded comrade Reinhardt far ahead of the rest of the group, enemies approaching... " No..no,no,no.. Unfair! Unfair!" he states in a clearly agitated manner.  He moves forward into the hall to help even the odds as best as he can... He chants a few arcane words and scatters some sand as he waves his hand and points at the skulk which falls into a deep sleep.

"Blasted things!" swears Reinhardt "Give up now, and you will be treated well. Resist, and things will not go so well with you!"

Mercy moves swiftly forward to stand shoulder to shoulder with Reinhardt, ready to do battle with the remaining skulk

Talwin aims his crossbow with one fluid movement "Take that you tasty little rabbit pie" says the gnome drooling, "Sorry it helps me focus when I hunt" he adds by way of an apology

"Nice shot Talwin" exclaims Col "That's a brilliant idea, calling it food, it helped your aim no end, we should all do it!".  Talwins bolt hits the Skulk which staggers back wounded...

"Come on porkie pie!" shouts Mercy

Grral sights the Skulk directly to the south lets out an exultant "Skul-Dug-er-Ee!!!" before drawing his sword and charging towards the creature "Yaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhwwwwwwwwaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr!!!!" echoes around the hall as the barbarians feet pound their way toward their target

Grral rushes at the wounded creature, with one swing of his greatsword the creature dies..

Silas looks from the sleeping skulk to Grral to Sorendal "Well that spell certainly works well, I thought Grral's battle cry would waken the dead there"

Col moves to the West and looks up the side tunnel to check for danger and also to get a safe distance from the sleeping skulk.

"Someone gonna finish it off? " says Sorendal and he points to the sleeping skulk..

Reinhardt moves to the southern entrance and readies a swing in case anything approaches "Kill it, or not, I care not."

Grral leaves his sword unsheathed and wanders after Reinhardt toward the southern tunnel

"For goodness sake someone slit its throat before it wakes up and attempts to slaughter us from behind" says Col shaking his head

Grral looks over at Col. "Well done friend Col, you kill Skul-Dug-er-Ee"

"Unfortunately not Grral" replies Col "I just wouldn't be able to do enough damage to kill it but more than enough to wake it up - and make it angry too!" he adds with a laugh

Giacomo walks up with his mace ready to swing. He takes a careful aim at the Skulks ugly bonce and take a good swipe at it.  Giacomo's mace strikes the Skulks head with a sickening thump.. the creature is dead

Grral peers down the corridor for any clue as to what lies ahead, as he concentrates his eyes begin to droop and his breathing slows to deep rumbling breaths

Silas raises an eyebrow "Nice hit Giacomo" he says with a wry smile as he wanders after the others

Mercy slips between Grral and Reinhardt and peers down the tunnel at the end of the great hall.  "Shall we carry on following the skulks' tunnels, rather than the main corridors? Seems to make sense to me"  She looks closely at the tunnel- every shadow looks like it might be hiding a Skulk but spots nothing..

"Looks like a theatre in this direction" Col calls back "No sign of life that I can see..." he tells the others while he gazes round the room where four ornate pillars support the twenty foot high vaulted ceiling of this room, which is illuminated by lanterns hanging in the corners.  Tattered red curtains dangle from iron rods mounted to the walls and pillars.  Ornately carved benches stand in the rectangular area defined by the pillars.  Partially set in the south wall is a raised wooden stage with two short staircases leading up to it.  Red curtains partially conceal the back wall of the stage, which is painted with an elaborate woodland mural.

"By the way, I'm just reporting what I see" says Col over his shoulder "I'm not suggesting this is a good way to go - although I do see another of those skulk tunnels to the North!   I'll follow where you lead Lady Mercy"

Reinhardt smiles softly to himself "I too, follow this day, it seems."

Not being able to see what the others are doing Col  hurries back into the room with the dancing lights casting a reluctant glance back at the benches set out before the stage with its tattered curtains and a trapdoor set in the centre.

"This is a very orderly line." scoff Giacomo "You guys must all be lawful... Bloody queuing in a dungeon. Who's have thunk it?"

Given the long queue to go into the tunnel, Col wanders off to check the two skulk bodies for items of note or value. "If you're going down the tunnel, get on with it" he thinks to himself "Personally the abandoned theatre looks more interesting, maybe we'll find real treasure amongst the costume jewellery in the prop. box!"

Sorendal sheathes his sword gets his bow out, again "Col.. we're ssuppossed to be looking for kidnapped children not trinkets.. "

Col pretends to look around "I see no children here or even any clues to where they are. So anyplace we look is as good as any other" he says sulkily "And I don't see why we shouldn't confiscate any valuables from the abductors!   I'm sure they will keep all their valuables together treasures and captives, so they can guard them better" he finishes triumphant but totally unconvincingly.  He moves forward, he drops the sunrod on the floor and then creeps forward slowly down the passageway, keeping to the shadows and peeps round the corner <b>very bravely</b>!

Col looks down the tunnel, the sunrod casting its light...the tunnel appears to be empty..

Mercy moves to the corner of the tunnel and on around the corner. "Col" she says "Can you carry the sun rod? I want to concentrate on keeping my sword ready for any unexpected attacks". She moves slowly forward, looking for any skulks that might be loitering.

Col nods and collects the sun-rod again to follow Mercy down the passage.  In his other hand he carries the loaded cross-bow

"I think that this is the first tunnel that takes us away from the rooms mapped out by Keygan. The others appear to link us to other rooms on this level, so this would seem to be the best bet for finding a new hiding place. Or maybe this tunnel just bends back on itself and joins back to Keygan's map." It's not clear whether Mercy is seriously thinking about the map, or just trying to distract herself from the prospect of more skulks.  "Maybe the skulks have just made these tunnels so that they can avoid the cogged doors, which are meant to be dangerous according to Jenya's riddle"

"I hope that we are near the end of the quest and to finding the children in the skulks home nest" says Col, his voice pitched low and trembling slightly "So we can go home" he adds to himself

"Mmmm Col, I suspect that we have a little way to go yet. Keep cheerful- we may find some food or something...."  Mercy finishes lamely.  The halfling's face brightens at the mention of food and he peers hopefully down the passage.

Silas walks down the tunnel "Let me scout ahead" he whispers to Mercy

"OK" she whispers back "but be careful. There are bound to be more of the creepy chaps hiding in the dark corners"

Silas moves forward down the tunnel.  Eventually it turns north and then again east..

Col creeps forward to peer round the next corner, surely this will reveal the room with the children and maybe food...  He tries to hug the shadows and waits, listening and watching the darkness ahead

Talwin catches up, he observes down the side corridor whilst he waits for the party to move forward

Reinhardt breathes in Mercy's ear "Not the stand-up fight I'd prefer - just these creepy bastards keeping to the shadows, not good!"

"Is anyone coming to help" Col calls in a low voice from his advanced position "Otherwise I'm bloody well coming back!" he sees that the tunnel ends abruptly.  At the end is a 5ft diameter hole in the floor

Mercy moves towards the hole in the floor at the end of the corridor.  She edges forwards and looks down the hole.

Sorendal sighs when he sees the hole in the floor ... " That ssucks... "

Undetered Mercy peers down the hole.  From the light afforded by the sunrod Col holds, she can see that it drops approximately 7 foot, then continues east, she looks around, but spots nothing more of interest..


----------



## Greyhawk (Dec 1, 2007)

*A trip to the Theatre*


Wondering why those in front are anxious about entering the tunnel, the gnome shrugs and runs past them after the others "Wait up" he calls

"Great to see you!" says Col with relief when Talwin arrives at the bend in the tunnel "What's keeping the others?"

Grral awakes with a start and looks around for the others, his hand automatically reaching for the pouch around his neck as he does so "Where are others Gia-Co-Mo?" he enquires of the cleric before heading off down the southern passage before the priest has time to respond "Ah, here you are, Grral sorry, he try and keep up any more Skul-Dug-er-Eee?" he asks expectantly

"Just in case anyone asks" says Col almost to himself "I don't have any rope - Not a single bit, unless any of you have thought to bring some we'll have to go back and make up a rope from knotted sheets from the skulk's beds if we want to get down and back up again afterwards."

Sorendal turns to Col, "I have no rope either.. but I am happy to climb sseven feet down or up... if itss more than twenty foot I wanna rope though"

"One small drop for a man but one giant fall for a halfling" says Col in response

Sorendal "I am Elf not 'man... but sstill, I ssee what you mean... you want me to carry your bag ? or maybe we can lower you down if you cant climb... err, can you climb? Mind you... do we actually want to go further down this maze of tunnelss without clearing the other roomss on the map firsst ? " he asks

"It matters not" Reinhardt replies "I expect my blade to clear the way should I feel it needful to retire. Who goes down first? Graal, Myself or Mercy, or perhaps Silas would take a look?   Needless to say, I am ready should it be required."

"I vote that we go on." Mercy recommends "I think we'll find it difficult to clear levels with all the tunnels and so on. I'm going to drop down. Wait here and be ready to pull me up!" With that, Mercy puts her sword down on the edge of the hole, sits down with her legs dangling, then rolls over so that she can hold on to the edge and drop down to the level below. As she lands she looks up and gestures for Reinhardt to pass her sword down. Then she looks around her.

Col moves to the edge of the hole and gets ready to drop one end of his quarter staff down the hole in case Mercy needs to get up again in a hurry.  "She's a brave lady" he thinks to himself

Mercy moves along the short tunnel.  The tunnel stops and she can see a hole approximately 7ft above her.  She jumps, and grabs, pulling herself up to see.

Bits of rubble and debris cover the floor of this cold room.  Patches of green mould grow on the damp walls and cling to the ceiling.  Lying in a heap in the southeast corner are the gutted, putrefied remains of an eight-foot-long green worm with multiple legs and eight slimy tentacles sprouting from its bulbous head.  A heap of armor and shields lies nearby.  A cog door is shut in the east wall.

While Giacomo takes just a few minutes time out to take care of his dreadfully messed up quiff he notices that the others were moving off. He quickly finishes of, taking only another five minutes to preen himself. Which is not enough time at all. Quiff management is a serious business.  Putting is mirror and comb away he hurries after the others. "Wait for me chaps" he calls

Col ships his quarterstaff and grips the sunrod between his teeth, then he drops over the edge of the hole gripping the edge with his fingers.  He hangs for a moment and then drops, landing as softly as possible.  "Careful Mercy" he cautions the fighter as raises the sunrod so that Mercy can see the full extent of the room, and takes out his crossbow again, looking nervous  "It's possible that the dead creature is a victim of the disease that Keygan warned us of.  I'll help you with the treasure, it may contain clues as to the children's destination but I'd appreciate a hoist up to the hole in the floor when we're done!"

Col passes the sunrod up to Mercy if she needs it and then suggests that it doesn't look as if the children came in this direction.  "Perhaps the Theatre would be a good place to look" he suggests "There was another of these tunnels heading off from there" he adds, helpfully.

Master] Col and Talwin go down the hole and are hoisted up into the room..

"Boost me up please Col I better take a look for traps"

Mercy wrinkles her nose in disgust. Not at the dead creature, but at the mouldy walls.  "Isn't it amazing the state that some people let their property get into?  A little cleaning and a regular airing wouldn't go amiss" and she walks over to the armour and crouches down to examine it

Talwin moves to the great cogged door and checks it for traps and a mechanism to open it.  Talwin checks the gear door.  He notices a tiny diamond shaped slot carved into the door frame.  He also notices a glyph burnt into the door.  The party have seen this symbol before.  It is a gnomish symbol for the letter "A"

"What do you make of it Talwin? Do you think it's safe to open? asks Mercy

Grral heads on down the passage, drops down the hole and follows the others up into the room "What are this thing?" Grall asks as he sifts through the remains of the dead worm  "It are Skul-Dug-er-Ee pet or they kill it?" he muses, inside the remains of the creature Grral finds two wooden coffers.

The elf watches the others disappear down the hole... he crouches down and jumps down the hole following them. Sorendal climbs up the other side and out next to Grral "OH  MY  GOD... what iss that thing ?" he exclaims, looking at the dissected remnants on the floor, then he looks at the coffers on the floor.."You found them in that ? " his face still wrinkled with disgust .. "Well it looks like the anaemic creaturesss didn't find them... anyone wanna open them, see whatss inside ? ... " he leans past Grral and picks up the second coffer. He looks at it to see if it is locked... if it has no lock he will try to open it... " a nice diamond sshaped key would be handy right now" he mumbles.  Sorendal opens one of the wooden coffers.  Inside is: *Small silver framed mirror, *A healers Kit, *A silver dragon pendant with gemstone eyes, *A sealed copper scroll tube.

"Eeww. Grral. Stop rooting about in the corpses of monsters. You've got slime all over you. "Giacomo wrinkles his ever so pretty nose "That's disgusting".  While he seems to have a minute Giacomo gets out the mask from his bag and examines it. Wondering if it has an special significance to him.  It is a ceramic stage mask portraying the sad visage of an anguished gnome with rabbit ears.  He ponders it for a moment.  It doesn't appear to have any significance to him.

"Clearly a parasite of some sort that eats everything in it's path" Reinhardt cautions the others "Let's keep a lookout for any more!"

Grral looks down at his slime covered arms and shrugs unconcernedly. He picks up the other box coated in the ichorous internal discharges of the creature and attempts to open it.

Silas climbs into the room, clearly unsettled by the corpse he averts his eyes "I was never a fan of bugs and creepy crawlies" he says to no one in particular. "What think you of the door little rogue, any chance of opening it?"

Sorendal still rummages through the coffer, then he takes out the mirror and healer's kit and hands them to Giacomo.." you could make best use of these Giac " . Sorendal looks at the copper scroll tube.." I have no read magic today.  Col do you have it ? " he puts it in his backpack..  Finally, and with great care, he takes out the pendant and holds it up in front of his face.  He stares at it almost mesmerized, spinning it on its chain so the gemstone eyes flicker in the light of the sunrod.  "Sso pretty.... a dragon casst in ssilver with gems for eyess. You can even see the tiny sscaless... " he stares some more and sifts his brain for any dragon-lore or local knowledge about the pendant. Sorendal looks carefully at the pendant.  He thinks the eyes are moonstones

"We need the key I think," says Talwin still studying the door "I can have a go at making it open but I suspect it may trigger a trap" and he sets to work, attempting to open the door

Grral opens the other wooden coffer. It contains: 140cp, 225sp, 178gp.

Talwin attempts to open the gear door.  Carefully he inserts his tools into the diamond shaped hole.  Suddenly a burst of flame erupts out from the door, Talwin tries to avoid the flames but he is still moderately wounded. The flames die down almost instantly but the cog door remains stubbornly shut. "Ouch" he exclaims, conscious of the lady in the party "I think we should find some keys"

"Oh that mirror is lovely; Much nicer than mine. Can I use it? Can I? Can I? Can I?" Giacomo asks eagerly, he takes the mirror and checks his hair in it. Mmmmmm. Does his quiff flop about too much. Well in combat it might. Does it look dashing enough? As long as he never wears a helmet he decides it'll do just fine. Time seems to pass differently for Giacomo when he looks in a mirror.  Dragging his eyes away from the mirror the handsome priest looks at the ground. "One of these will be handy too." He mutters as he bends over and picks up a buckler then looks at the heavy wooden shield he has on his back that he has been using and thinks for a second. No. It may be more dainty but it's ain't as useful. He tosses the buckler down again.

"I agree - keys, or a bypass" says Reinhardt "No more messing with these things. Save you strength for actual enemies.  Lets take a look along this tunnel - I wonder where the little buggers tunnelled from?"

Col looks at the items with obvious satisfaction "Well, it's nice to have treasure but this isn't helping us find the children.   Let's store it somewhere until we are ready to go back - and continue our search?" he suggests  "We can't carry all this armour" he says shrugging "But it is valuable so we should take it back to the city.  But the smaller items are easily portable, I can carry them but I already have lots in my backpack so would someone else want to volunteer?"

"You a right Talwin, we need the key..  Can't have that happen again" he points to Talwins singed sleeve"  I have the sscroll in my pack and thiss pendant I sshall put round my neck " he replies to Col

"Come on!" says Reinhardt impatiently "The missing people have not become less missing because you have found some things you can convert to cash!"

"Big little gnome in shop, he make locks, he maybe help with these round teethy door locks? they made by gnomes too" suggests Grral forehead deeply furrowed in thought

Col nods in agreement with Reinhardt "You are right, the children are our objective and we should gather up these items, which may aid our opponents and move onwards.  Another of their tunnels leads from the theatre..." he pauses "Grral is wise" he continues "If our way is blocked in the future, we may need to venture above to seek aid from the master locksmith.  In the meantime let us explore as much as we are able before we head once more to the surface to report to Jenya and to take a bite to eat"

"Agreed" shrugs Silas "As we are here let us continue on as far as possible. A valiant effort Talwin, was definitely worth a try."

Reinhardt hunkers down, eyes straining into the darkness, awaiting his compadres

"Then, sadly, we must return the way we came and seek another route to the children" Col pauses and his eyes turn misty "I was rather hoping that there would have been some sign that the children passed this way ...    and  ... that they were alive..."

Sorendal picks up the money and puts it in his backpack.. "I will carry that too if it meanss we can move on... Reinhardt is waiting for us. " He hops back down the hole, along the tunnel and up the other side... he then moves down the corridor looking for the injured warrior as he lopes out of sight he calls back to the others.. "Anyone else wonder why they didn't just dig through the wall?... weird "

Col moves tro the edge of the hole and lowers himself down, "Hey Sorendal" he calls "Can you give me a hand back up again?"

Mercy has been looking around the room, examining Keygan's map, and apparently thinking deeply.

"We can leave all the heavy stuff by the stairs we came down for now and get it later" says Talwin reluctantly and starts to head back

Mercy follows Talwin out of the room, along the corridor, and back up through the hole in the floor

"We need to find the way out of Keygan's map, and I think it has to be via the skulk tunnels, so let's keep following them and see whether we get anywhere."

The party gather up the loot and proceed back down the tunnel...

"Hold on." says Giacomo feigning excitement "Did Grral just come up with an idea? No one seemed to acknowledge it. But I'm sure he did."  he mutters to himself and follows the others

Grral follows the others back down the passage and moves on into the room, his expression somewhat glazed, he stares suspiciously at Sorendal as they progress down the corridor but soon reverts back to a blank expression

Col hurries into the room muttering to himself and goes and checks that the two dead skulks don't have anything hidden about their persons.  He's not expecting to find anything but looks vaguely worried.

Sorendal Nailo moves into the hall.. "Which way?" he asks

Col thinks for a moment before responding "If you want to follow the skulks then there are tunnels from the theatre, near here or we can go north and follow the Eastern passage.  If you just want to explore then there are three other exits from this hall.  I think that we should follow the skulks' passages if possible, we stand a better chance of finding the orphans, but they have been gone for a time now and I fear the worst..."

Reinhardt answers "I agree - follow the Sulks to their lair  ...but let's take a quick look down here first - I have a feeling about this way."

Mercy moves up to join Reinhardt. "Let's go and take a look". She moves up ahead of Reinhardt and down the corridor

"Me too" says Col eagerly as he moves along behind Reinhardt

Grral moves up beside the fighter

Rienhardt and Col rapidly move toward where Col said he saw a theatre area.  Mercy, Grral and Talwin are close behind.  They go down a western corridor off of the hall.

The corridor opens out into a room.  Four ornate pillars support the twenty foot high vaulted ceiling of this room, which is illuminated by lanterns hanging in the corners.  Tattered red curtains dangle from iron rods mounted to the walls and pillars.  Ornately carved benches stand in the rectangular area defined by the pillars.  Partially set in the south wall is a raised wooden stage with two short staircases leading up to it.  Red curtains partially conceal the back wall of the stage, which is painted with an elaborate woodland mural.

Giacomo walks towards the stage but as he approaches one of the stage curtains flutters, and a small figure steps out from behind it.  A baby black bear--or rather--, a gnome wearing a bear costume--takes centre stage, raises a paw to his lips, and begins speaking softly.  "Night hath fallen in the magic woods, and while a myriad of woodland creatures dream, Willowbough and her faerie friends frolic beneath the sorcerous moon!"

The small bear curls up into a ball on the stage and feigns sleep.  Moments later, a female gnome with briars for hair materializes on stage, as though she were standing invisibly a moment ago, and begins dancing.  Solemn music fills the theatre as butterfly-winged faeries appear from backstage and join the ballet.

Talwin and Col takes seats and watches with great interest "This is most interesting" says the gnome "That tunnel at the back looks like a good place to check next"

Col nods vigorously unable to drag his eyes from the play "I wonder what will appear from the trapdoor?" he asks Talwin excitedly

Mercy watches the on-stage activity for a few moments, then turns away from the stage and looks around the room. She slowly starts to make her way towards the tunnel in the north end of the room, checking carefully for hidden foes

A frown crosses Col's face and he wonders if the noise on stage is just to make sure that any sounds that may be coming from under the stage, are concealed.  Could the children be hidden there he wonders...

Reinhardt shakes his head and speaks in couplets "What phantasms from ages past still strut their hour upon the stage, awaiting new audiences to disturb the dust of ages?"  Then he appears to get a grip on himself "Keep an eye on that Sulk tunnel something is about to kick off." he suggests gruffly

Col glances at Reinhardt surprised at the warrior's outburst, then listens intently, trying any sounds from beneath the stage but can't hear anything above the noise of the ghostly actors.  Col shrugs and settles down to enjoy the entertainment, perhaps nothing is concealed under the trapdoor after all

Talwin is quickly bored at the play and the gnome leaves his seat, he moves to look into the rough hewn tunnel.

Reinhardt walks over to the bear-faced gnome "Let me have a varder at yer dolly old eek"

Col chuckles with enjoyment and claps his hands at the interchange

Grral stalks into the room and stares fixedly at the stage as the gnomish performers enact there parts, he glances around distrustfully at the rest of the room before returning his gaze to the performance, appearing both enthralled and highly suspicious "What are little gnomes doing making acting in old play house?" he enquires of the gnomes and watches them even more carefully

The gnome in the bear costume does not appear to hear Grral's words and the play continues.  The party watch the story unfold and bear witness to the sombre tale of Willowbough and Silverarrow a dryad and a ranger who fall in love.  The story also includes Moontusk, the ranger's bitter wereboar nemesis who strives to ruin their love by destroying the dryad's sacred tree.  After the play finishes, the characters onstage vanish...

Col applauds loadly as it ends!  Then he climbs onto the stage and crouches, ear pressed to the floor.  He listens for any sounds from underneath the stage, but hears nothing.

"Nice as the show is friends its not finding the children, lets get going" Talwin says to the others.

Giacomo sits enjoying the play. Though to be honest he finds it a little simplistic and childish.  "Mmm" says the cleric thoughtfully." This was either an illusion designed to tell a story of love fighting against terrible odds. Or the spiritual echo's of events long past. I personally plumb for the latter. This appears to be an omen or portent of some power. The theme of corrupted nature, ie the wereboar combating pure nature, the dryad, and man's love and defence of the pure nature could indeed be a warning to us of the origin of these hideous and corrupted 'Skulks' and it may also help us in combating them.  What do you chaps think?"

Col gives the cleric an uncomprehending stare "Whatever" he says and after a pause "Whatever is under the stage isn't making any noise I can hear so lets' explore the tunnels so more" he agrees.  With that he moves up on the other side of the pillar from Talwin, crossbow at the ready.

During the play Mercy has made her way quietly to the back of the theatre. She moves in front of the opening to the skulk tunnel and looks down it.  "There's a T-junction ahead" she murmurs. I think left goes to a large room, and right into a small room behind this theatre. I vote we go left- more chance of the kidnap victims being held in one area, if they are still in this area". She starts to move into the tunnel

Sorendal sees Mercy moving on, he follows her over to the tunnel.. "Left iss good for me ...  This is one weird place" he says to no one in particular

Col agrees, nodding his head "Very weird indeed, I'll be glad when we have the little children and can see the light of day again, that and get some food - I'm waiting away down here, I haven't eaten since breakfast" he pauses "Apart from some bread that is" another pause "And I had to share that with Talwin..."


----------



## Greyhawk (Dec 1, 2007)

*The the Hall of the Gnome King*


Wondering why those in front are anxious about entering the tunnel, the gnome shrugs and runs past them after the others "Wait up" he calls

"Great to see you!" says Col with relief when Talwin arrives at the bend in the tunnel "What's keeping the others?"

Grral awakes with a start and looks around for the others, his hand automatically reaching for the pouch around his neck as he does so "Where are others Gia-Co-Mo?" he enquires of the cleric before heading off down the southern passage before the priest has time to respond "Ah, here you are, Grral sorry, he try and keep up any more Skul-Dug-er-Eee?" he asks expectantly

"Just in case anyone asks" says Col almost to himself "I don't have any rope - Not a single bit, unless any of you have thought to bring some we'll have to go back and make up a rope from knotted sheets from the skulk's beds if we want to get down and back up again afterwards."

Sorendal turns to Col, "I have no rope either.. but I am happy to climb sseven feet down or up... if itss more than twenty foot I wanna rope though"

"One small drop for a man but one giant fall for a halfling" says Col in response

Sorendal "I am Elf not 'man... but sstill, I ssee what you mean... you want me to carry your bag ? or maybe we can lower you down if you cant climb... err, can you climb? Mind you... do we actually want to go further down this maze of tunnelss without clearing the other roomss on the map firsst ? " he asks

"It matters not" Reinhardt replies "I expect my blade to clear the way should I feel it needful to retire. Who goes down first? Graal, Myself or Mercy, or perhaps Silas would take a look?   Needless to say, I am ready should it be required."

"I vote that we go on." Mercy recommends "I think we'll find it difficult to clear levels with all the tunnels and so on. I'm going to drop down. Wait here and be ready to pull me up!" With that, Mercy puts her sword down on the edge of the hole, sits down with her legs dangling, then rolls over so that she can hold on to the edge and drop down to the level below. As she lands she looks up and gestures for Reinhardt to pass her sword down. Then she looks around her.

Col moves to the edge of the hole and gets ready to drop one end of his quarter staff down the hole in case Mercy needs to get up again in a hurry.  "She's a brave lady" he thinks to himself

Mercy moves along the short tunnel.  The tunnel stops and she can see a hole approximately 7ft above her.  She jumps, and grabs, pulling herself up to see.

Bits of rubble and debris cover the floor of this cold room.  Patches of green mould grow on the damp walls and cling to the ceiling.  Lying in a heap in the southeast corner are the gutted, putrefied remains of an eight-foot-long green worm with multiple legs and eight slimy tentacles sprouting from its bulbous head.  A heap of armor and shields lies nearby.  A cog door is shut in the east wall.

While Giacomo takes just a few minutes time out to take care of his dreadfully messed up quiff he notices that the others were moving off. He quickly finishes of, taking only another five minutes to preen himself. Which is not enough time at all. Quiff management is a serious business.  Putting is mirror and comb away he hurries after the others. "Wait for me chaps" he calls

Col ships his quarterstaff and grips the sunrod between his teeth, then he drops over the edge of the hole gripping the edge with his fingers.  He hangs for a moment and then drops, landing as softly as possible.  "Careful Mercy" he cautions the fighter as raises the sunrod so that Mercy can see the full extent of the room, and takes out his crossbow again, looking nervous  "It's possible that the dead creature is a victim of the disease that Keygan warned us of.  I'll help you with the treasure, it may contain clues as to the children's destination but I'd appreciate a hoist up to the hole in the floor when we're done!"

Col passes the sunrod up to Mercy if she needs it and then suggests that it doesn't look as if the children came in this direction.  "Perhaps the Theatre would be a good place to look" he suggests "There was another of these tunnels heading off from there" he adds, helpfully.

Master] Col and Talwin go down the hole and are hoisted up into the room..

"Boost me up please Col I better take a look for traps"

Mercy wrinkles her nose in disgust. Not at the dead creature, but at the mouldy walls.  "Isn't it amazing the state that some people let their property get into?  A little cleaning and a regular airing wouldn't go amiss" and she walks over to the armour and crouches down to examine it

Talwin moves to the great cogged door and checks it for traps and a mechanism to open it.  Talwin checks the gear door.  He notices a tiny diamond shaped slot carved into the door frame.  He also notices a glyph burnt into the door.  The party have seen this symbol before.  It is a gnomish symbol for the letter "A"

"What do you make of it Talwin? Do you think it's safe to open? asks Mercy

Grral heads on down the passage, drops down the hole and follows the others up into the room "What are this thing?" Grall asks as he sifts through the remains of the dead worm  "It are Skul-Dug-er-Ee pet or they kill it?" he muses, inside the remains of the creature Grral finds two wooden coffers.

The elf watches the others disappear down the hole... he crouches down and jumps down the hole following them. Sorendal climbs up the other side and out next to Grral "OH  MY  GOD... what iss that thing ?" he exclaims, looking at the dissected remnants on the floor, then he looks at the coffers on the floor.."You found them in that ? " his face still wrinkled with disgust .. "Well it looks like the anaemic creaturesss didn't find them... anyone wanna open them, see whatss inside ? ... " he leans past Grral and picks up the second coffer. He looks at it to see if it is locked... if it has no lock he will try to open it... " a nice diamond sshaped key would be handy right now" he mumbles.  Sorendal opens one of the wooden coffers.  Inside is: *Small silver framed mirror, *A healers Kit, *A silver dragon pendant with gemstone eyes, *A sealed copper scroll tube.

"Eeww. Grral. Stop rooting about in the corpses of monsters. You've got slime all over you. "Giacomo wrinkles his ever so pretty nose "That's disgusting".  While he seems to have a minute Giacomo gets out the mask from his bag and examines it. Wondering if it has an special significance to him.  It is a ceramic stage mask portraying the sad visage of an anguished gnome with rabbit ears.  He ponders it for a moment.  It doesn't appear to have any significance to him.

"Clearly a parasite of some sort that eats everything in it's path" Reinhardt cautions the others "Let's keep a lookout for any more!"

Grral looks down at his slime covered arms and shrugs unconcernedly. He picks up the other box coated in the ichorous internal discharges of the creature and attempts to open it.

Silas climbs into the room, clearly unsettled by the corpse he averts his eyes "I was never a fan of bugs and creepy crawlies" he says to no one in particular. "What think you of the door little rogue, any chance of opening it?"

Sorendal still rummages through the coffer, then he takes out the mirror and healer's kit and hands them to Giacomo.." you could make best use of these Giac " . Sorendal looks at the copper scroll tube.." I have no read magic today.  Col do you have it ? " he puts it in his backpack..  Finally, and with great care, he takes out the pendant and holds it up in front of his face.  He stares at it almost mesmerized, spinning it on its chain so the gemstone eyes flicker in the light of the sunrod.  "Sso pretty.... a dragon casst in ssilver with gems for eyess. You can even see the tiny sscaless... " he stares some more and sifts his brain for any dragon-lore or local knowledge about the pendant. Sorendal looks carefully at the pendant.  He thinks the eyes are moonstones

"We need the key I think," says Talwin still studying the door "I can have a go at making it open but I suspect it may trigger a trap" and he sets to work, attempting to open the door

Grral opens the other wooden coffer. It contains: 140cp, 225sp, 178gp.

Talwin attempts to open the gear door.  Carefully he inserts his tools into the diamond shaped hole.  Suddenly a burst of flame erupts out from the door, Talwin tries to avoid the flames but he is still moderately wounded. The flames die down almost instantly but the cog door remains stubbornly shut. "Ouch" he exclaims, conscious of the lady in the party "I think we should find some keys"

"Oh that mirror is lovely; Much nicer than mine. Can I use it? Can I? Can I? Can I?" Giacomo asks eagerly, he takes the mirror and checks his hair in it. Mmmmmm. Does his quiff flop about too much. Well in combat it might. Does it look dashing enough? As long as he never wears a helmet he decides it'll do just fine. Time seems to pass differently for Giacomo when he looks in a mirror.  Dragging his eyes away from the mirror the handsome priest looks at the ground. "One of these will be handy too." He mutters as he bends over and picks up a buckler then looks at the heavy wooden shield he has on his back that he has been using and thinks for a second. No. It may be more dainty but it's ain't as useful. He tosses the buckler down again.

"I agree - keys, or a bypass" says Reinhardt "No more messing with these things. Save you strength for actual enemies.  Lets take a look along this tunnel - I wonder where the little buggers tunnelled from?"

Col looks at the items with obvious satisfaction "Well, it's nice to have treasure but this isn't helping us find the children.   Let's store it somewhere until we are ready to go back - and continue our search?" he suggests  "We can't carry all this armour" he says shrugging "But it is valuable so we should take it back to the city.  But the smaller items are easily portable, I can carry them but I already have lots in my backpack so would someone else want to volunteer?"

"You a right Talwin, we need the key..  Can't have that happen again" he points to Talwins singed sleeve"  I have the sscroll in my pack and thiss pendant I sshall put round my neck " he replies to Col

"Come on!" says Reinhardt impatiently "The missing people have not become less missing because you have found some things you can convert to cash!"

"Big little gnome in shop, he make locks, he maybe help with these round teethy door locks? they made by gnomes too" suggests Grral forehead deeply furrowed in thought

Col nods in agreement with Reinhardt "You are right, the children are our objective and we should gather up these items, which may aid our opponents and move onwards.  Another of their tunnels leads from the theatre..." he pauses "Grral is wise" he continues "If our way is blocked in the future, we may need to venture above to seek aid from the master locksmith.  In the meantime let us explore as much as we are able before we head once more to the surface to report to Jenya and to take a bite to eat"

"Agreed" shrugs Silas "As we are here let us continue on as far as possible. A valiant effort Talwin, was definitely worth a try."

Reinhardt hunkers down, eyes straining into the darkness, awaiting his compadres

"Then, sadly, we must return the way we came and seek another route to the children" Col pauses and his eyes turn misty "I was rather hoping that there would have been some sign that the children passed this way ...    and  ... that they were alive..."

Sorendal picks up the money and puts it in his backpack.. "I will carry that too if it meanss we can move on... Reinhardt is waiting for us. " He hops back down the hole, along the tunnel and up the other side... he then moves down the corridor looking for the injured warrior as he lopes out of sight he calls back to the others.. "Anyone else wonder why they didn't just dig through the wall?... weird "

Col moves tro the edge of the hole and lowers himself down, "Hey Sorendal" he calls "Can you give me a hand back up again?"

Mercy has been looking around the room, examining Keygan's map, and apparently thinking deeply.

"We can leave all the heavy stuff by the stairs we came down for now and get it later" says Talwin reluctantly and starts to head back

Mercy follows Talwin out of the room, along the corridor, and back up through the hole in the floor

"We need to find the way out of Keygan's map, and I think it has to be via the skulk tunnels, so let's keep following them and see whether we get anywhere."

The party gather up the loot and proceed back down the tunnel...

"Hold on." says Giacomo feigning excitement "Did Grral just come up with an idea? No one seemed to acknowledge it. But I'm sure he did."  he mutters to himself and follows the others

Grral follows the others back down the passage and moves on into the room, his expression somewhat glazed, he stares suspiciously at Sorendal as they progress down the corridor but soon reverts back to a blank expression

Col hurries into the room muttering to himself and goes and checks that the two dead skulks don't have anything hidden about their persons.  He's not expecting to find anything but looks vaguely worried.

Sorendal Nailo moves into the hall.. "Which way?" he asks

Col thinks for a moment before responding "If you want to follow the skulks then there are tunnels from the theatre, near here or we can go north and follow the Eastern passage.  If you just want to explore then there are three other exits from this hall.  I think that we should follow the skulks' passages if possible, we stand a better chance of finding the orphans, but they have been gone for a time now and I fear the worst..."

Reinhardt answers "I agree - follow the Sulks to their lair  ...but let's take a quick look down here first - I have a feeling about this way."

Mercy moves up to join Reinhardt. "Let's go and take a look". She moves up ahead of Reinhardt and down the corridor

"Me too" says Col eagerly as he moves along behind Reinhardt

Grral moves up beside the fighter

Rienhardt and Col rapidly move toward where Col said he saw a theatre area.  Mercy, Grral and Talwin are close behind.  They go down a western corridor off of the hall.

The corridor opens out into a room.  Four ornate pillars support the twenty foot high vaulted ceiling of this room, which is illuminated by lanterns hanging in the corners.  Tattered red curtains dangle from iron rods mounted to the walls and pillars.  Ornately carved benches stand in the rectangular area defined by the pillars.  Partially set in the south wall is a raised wooden stage with two short staircases leading up to it.  Red curtains partially conceal the back wall of the stage, which is painted with an elaborate woodland mural.

Giacomo walks towards the stage but as he approaches one of the stage curtains flutters, and a small figure steps out from behind it.  A baby black bear--or rather--, a gnome wearing a bear costume--takes centre stage, raises a paw to his lips, and begins speaking softly.  "Night hath fallen in the magic woods, and while a myriad of woodland creatures dream, Willowbough and her faerie friends frolic beneath the sorcerous moon!"

The small bear curls up into a ball on the stage and feigns sleep.  Moments later, a female gnome with briars for hair materializes on stage, as though she were standing invisibly a moment ago, and begins dancing.  Solemn music fills the theatre as butterfly-winged faeries appear from backstage and join the ballet.

Talwin and Col takes seats and watches with great interest "This is most interesting" says the gnome "That tunnel at the back looks like a good place to check next"

Col nods vigorously unable to drag his eyes from the play "I wonder what will appear from the trapdoor?" he asks Talwin excitedly

Mercy watches the on-stage activity for a few moments, then turns away from the stage and looks around the room. She slowly starts to make her way towards the tunnel in the north end of the room, checking carefully for hidden foes

A frown crosses Col's face and he wonders if the noise on stage is just to make sure that any sounds that may be coming from under the stage, are concealed.  Could the children be hidden there he wonders...

Reinhardt shakes his head and speaks in couplets "What phantasms from ages past still strut their hour upon the stage, awaiting new audiences to disturb the dust of ages?"  Then he appears to get a grip on himself "Keep an eye on that Sulk tunnel something is about to kick off." he suggests gruffly

Col glances at Reinhardt surprised at the warrior's outburst, then listens intently, trying any sounds from beneath the stage but can't hear anything above the noise of the ghostly actors.  Col shrugs and settles down to enjoy the entertainment, perhaps nothing is concealed under the trapdoor after all

Talwin is quickly bored at the play and the gnome leaves his seat, he moves to look into the rough hewn tunnel.

Reinhardt walks over to the bear-faced gnome "Let me have a varder at yer dolly old eek"

Col chuckles with enjoyment and claps his hands at the interchange

Grral stalks into the room and stares fixedly at the stage as the gnomish performers enact there parts, he glances around distrustfully at the rest of the room before returning his gaze to the performance, appearing both enthralled and highly suspicious "What are little gnomes doing making acting in old play house?" he enquires of the gnomes and watches them even more carefully

The gnome in the bear costume does not appear to hear Grral's words and the play continues.  The party watch the story unfold and bear witness to the sombre tale of Willowbough and Silverarrow a dryad and a ranger who fall in love.  The story also includes Moontusk, the ranger's bitter wereboar nemesis who strives to ruin their love by destroying the dryad's sacred tree.  After the play finishes, the characters onstage vanish...

Col applauds loadly as it ends!  Then he climbs onto the stage and crouches, ear pressed to the floor.  He listens for any sounds from underneath the stage, but hears nothing.

"Nice as the show is friends its not finding the children, lets get going" Talwin says to the others.

Giacomo sits enjoying the play. Though to be honest he finds it a little simplistic and childish.  "Mmm" says the cleric thoughtfully." This was either an illusion designed to tell a story of love fighting against terrible odds. Or the spiritual echo's of events long past. I personally plumb for the latter. This appears to be an omen or portent of some power. The theme of corrupted nature, ie the wereboar combating pure nature, the dryad, and man's love and defence of the pure nature could indeed be a warning to us of the origin of these hideous and corrupted 'Skulks' and it may also help us in combating them.  What do you chaps think?"

Col gives the cleric an uncomprehending stare "Whatever" he says and after a pause "Whatever is under the stage isn't making any noise I can hear so lets' explore the tunnels so more" he agrees.  With that he moves up on the other side of the pillar from Talwin, crossbow at the ready.

During the play Mercy has made her way quietly to the back of the theatre. She moves in front of the opening to the skulk tunnel and looks down it.  "There's a T-junction ahead" she murmurs. I think left goes to a large room, and right into a small room behind this theatre. I vote we go left- more chance of the kidnap victims being held in one area, if they are still in this area". She starts to move into the tunnel

Sorendal sees Mercy moving on, he follows her over to the tunnel.. "Left iss good for me ...  This is one weird place" he says to no one in particular

Col agrees, nodding his head "Very weird indeed, I'll be glad when we have the little children and can see the light of day again, that and get some food - I'm waiting away down here, I haven't eaten since breakfast" he pauses "Apart from some bread that is" another pause "And I had to share that with Talwin..."


*Where would the Northern door lead and when would Talwin and Col find food again...*


----------



## Greyhawk (Jan 3, 2008)

*Let sleeping Gnomes Lie*

Seeing his companions leaving Reinhard moves to join them, but the draw of the trapdoor is just too much...  He puts down his shield, and with sword in right hand, attempts to tug open the trapdoor with his left.  It is dark below but he can see a little from the theatre lights. The trap door opens into a under-stage area, approx 3ft in height.  Reinhardt can smell the dust.  He can see a pile of rags, a broken vase, and what looks like barrels..  He would have to go down to see more..

"It are a good story little gnomes tell" rumbles Grral approvingly as the play draws to a close, he watches for several minutes expectantly after the gnomes have disappeared then realising the others are moving on turns to catch up, briefly watching as Reinhardt opens the trapdoor then continuing on to the others and into the passage

Grral sees that the tunnel continues north into the darkness...

Col hesitates he doesn't want to miss the action in the corridor but he also wants to know what Reinhardt is doing

Seeing the bulky Grral effectively blocking the tunnel to the left, Mercy decides to take advantage of the cover he affords her,  and turns instead to take a look in the room to the right.

"Bah, nowt down there but cobwebs - no kids anyhow.!" says Reinhardt and pausing only to pick up his shield, lets the trapdoor back down and moves to back up Mercy

Sorendal sees Reinhardt dash past and follow Mercy, he decides to assist Grall and moves to the left.  He looks over to Reinhardt.. "Whatss the plan.. do Grall an' I guard here while you check the room or do we go on up the corridor ?"

"Go on up the corridor" mutters Col half to himself "We need to find these children urgently, before something nasty happens to them"

"Stay put, we may need your backup, so stay alert!" Reinhardt replies to Sorendal, ignoring Col's comment "Mercy, On you go."

Mercy waits for Reinhardt to catch up and then she follows the tunnel a short way east.  It opens into a room.  She peers in there are dead rats, broken bits of furniture, and debris litter the floor of this dusty chamber.  A torch burns in a sconce between a round cog door and the crudely burrowed tunnel in the west wall.

Suddenly, seemingly from out of thin air,  she is attacked.  She recognise the creature, a skulk, this skulk however is almost invisible.  Although Mercy was aware of their abilities to blend in with their surroundings, this one is different.

"Ha! A chance for Rienhardt to redeem himself!" cries Reinhardt happily "Lets try to get this one alive!"

Mercy somehow dodges the attack. "This one is really well hidden- I can hardly see it!  Everyone, keep your eyes peeled! I think we might be due for another bout of sneak attacks!"

"Careful Mercy!" he calls out "That skulk may be diseased!"

"Grral look for invisible Skul-Dug-er-Ees down here make sure not trap us"

 says the barbarian "Hmmm... what are invisible Skul-Dug-er-Ee look like?" he asks himself looking puzzled

But the problem is soon overcome as Mercy swings her trusty blade and hits the creature, felling it with 1 blow..

"Damn. I'd like to have questioned a 'special' one. P'raps it was a leader?" comments Reinhardt

Col punches the air "Great work Mercy" he calls out joyfully and starts to hum 'we are the champions'

"What's going on in there, I heard a scream" asks the party gnome.

"An invisible skulk" Col tells him "Perhaps diseased...?"

"Then move up and check that room," the gnome grumbles "I can't see anything from back here"

"Kill the bloody thing and quickly, we don't want an invisible, naked enemy, possibly diseased, at our backs when we go on. Ughh!" advises Col and he moves away and a little way up the West passageway.  "You check out the room, my eyesight is quite good, I'll keep watch ahead with my trusty bow" he tells Grral "But I'm sure there's something nefarious under that theatre stage" he mutters to himself.

Sorendal continues to stay alert and wonders exactly 'How alert' you would have to be to spot a near invisible camouflaged creature in the half light of a roughly hewn tunnel before its within range to hit you ...

Talwin moves to examine the door and trips over the skulk "Ugh, who left that there" he exclaims in disgust. Yet again the gnome sees a tiny diamond shaped hole.  Also there is a rune burnt into the door. Talwin recognises the rune, it is the letter "U" in the gnomish alphabet.

Giacomo wanders up the left hand corridor "I'll check this area out with you Col." he tells the halfling

Mercy looks at the naked near-invisible creature with clear disgust. Before anyone can stop her, she raises her sword again and brings it down on the revolting creature.  She turns away with a nauseous look on her face, glances briefly around the room, then turns and pushes past Reinhardt to follow Col and Giacomo up the left-hand corridor

Col feels his bravado evaporate as the Mage Armour spell wears off.  "Time to go back for some lunch?" he asks the others

Grral strides forward down the corridor gazing around aimlessly for invisible enemies while Col follows cautiously at what he hopes is a safe distance.

The party continue cautiously along the Western branch of the rough-hewn corridor and follow it as it heads North.  After a long distance a branch leads off to the East while the main passageway still heads North.

Grral and Sorendal venture East and although they find a door with a lever there is nothing else of interest.  A passage North from the room heads North but ends in the wall of an East-West passageway that looks part of the gnomish construction.  In both directions the passage is blocked by the stout cog-doors.  Sorendal hurries back into the room with the lever but pulling it appears to have no effect beyond a grinding of gears from somewhere – neither of the cog-doors open so Grral returns.

Meanwhile the other members of the party continue North and find a room with stairs leading up to a stone throne on which rests an old gnome wearing a crown and carrying a sceptre who is sound asleep.  On the landing halfway up the stairs there is a smiling visage with a request for coin to see the king.

Both Col and Mercy donate coins but they seem to have no effect on the sleeping gnome-king but Talwin discovers a secret compartment in the arm of the throne with money and two rods hidden inside.

The gnome does not budge from his slumber.  The party look at the two strange rods they found in the secret compartment in the gnomes throne.  They bear the symbols "N" and "E".  Talwin checks the northern cog door.  Its symbol is a "U".  He hurries to the southern door. Its symbol is a "N"

Col goes and looks at the rune on the East cog door - he thinks the eastern doors glyph is a "I"

Talwin inserts the small rod into the small diamond shaped hole on the cog door.  The door begins to roll open, in the room beyond a short flight of stairs leads up to a seventy-foot-long, thirty foot wide octagonal gallery with a fifteen foot high vaulted ceiling.  Twenty web shrouded pedestals stand about the room, and the walls show signs of having once born tapestries and other fixtures.  However, the items once displayed here have long since been removed.  "Guys you better come and see this" he tells the others

Col gives a little sigh and mounts the stairs again to stand just behind the gnome and looks into the room  "Should we wedge the door open?" he asks the gnome, not wanting to be locked away from the others in this hostile place.

"Any tracks in the dust to indicate that children, or anything else, has been this way?" Reinhardt says looking at the dusty floor "'Ware the webs. Who knows what lurks within."

"Wow. This is a wonderfully decadent room." says Giacomo as he wanders into the room gawping at the surroundings.  "I wonder if there's anything worth nicking in it."

Mercy gives Giacomo a pained smile and follows the others into the newly opened room  "I'm going to see where that corridor goes" she states, and hurries off.  Looking at the map, Mercy guesses the corridor she looks down links to the hall with lights they passed through earlier..

Meanwhile Talwin examines the south door.  It has the gnomish symbol for the letter J burnt into it.

Reinhardt checks the the door, there are a little diamond holes on each side.

"I think we should search for more keys" sighs Talwin

"We should search, for traces of the children" says Col "And keys, secret doors, food and treasure.  But I think we've come the wrong way.  There has been no trace of any children having passed this way.  We may have to back-track..." he ends almost to himself.  "We should stop for a snack soon" he adds in a louder voice "We'll be of no help to the orphans if we collapse from starvation!"  Col shrugs, rubs his stomach (to make the point he's hungry) and moves slowly down the Eastern corridor, looking to left and right.

Sorendal walks silently through the room looking at the gaps on the walls, wondering what images once hung there.

"Lead on" says Reinhardt "We accomplish nothing here."

Grral joins the others as they explore the room, and wanders off further down the corridor "If Skull-Dug-er-Ee's took little children, they not be down the passages they make?" he muses as he looks around  "Nothing down here" he states confidently

"There were two sets of Skulk tunnels that we didn't try" says Col pensively "They were both up near where we entered and both were to the East.  Perhaps we should try one of these?" he pauses and looks around "But I'm sure in my bones that something lurks under the stage" he nags under his breath

Sorendal checks the two doors as he passes them to find out which symbols are on them... Maybe we have the key to one he thinks. If so it would be stupid not to at least have a brief look as we pass…

"The door that you are looking at" calls Col to Sorendal, after consulting the map "Is the other side of the room that used to have the invisible skulk, I think - so we have seen it"

Reinhardt moves forward with Grral, alert for trouble

Sorendal looks at the locksmith's map"Good point Col.. I'll have a look at thiss one insstead " he states as he pirouettes past the warriors and checks the door

"As much as my opinion is worth," Giacomo comments in a grumpy tone "Or indeed heeded, I agree with the general principal of moving on and trying to find the children. We are at the minute not getting anywhere fast. As pretty as these gnomish halls are."

Col nods "My heart tells me that there is something that needs investigation underneath the theatre stage" he says, to Mercy and anyone interested "But my head says that the skulk passages offer the best chance of finding the children.  Lady Mercy, my vote is to hurry back to the two unexplored skulk passages near the entry stairs and see if they can move our quest forward".   The halfing pauses "And my stomach says we should go back for food, in case anybody is interested..." he adds with a half-smile.

Reinhardt kicks the wall in frustration "Go and look under the damned stage if it pleases you - just quit going on about it."

"I am just a poor, weak halfling" grumbles Col "I doubt I could climb down without help..." he pauses "And certainly not back up again!"

"I think Grral makes a good point" interjects Mercy changing the subject "The skulk tunnels are more likely to lead to the children. Let's go back up to the start of this complex."  She pats Col on the shoulder as she passes him. "Don't fret, we can look under the stage if we draw a blank in the skulk tunnels" Col smiles at Mercy and follows he down towards the skulk tunnels

The party move once again to the hall with lights,  Sorendal checks one of the cog doors on the way, he recognises its rune as a "Z" in the gnomish alphabet.

As the party make their way back to the early part of the map, Mercy keeps an eye out, trying to spot any lurking skulks (or skulking lurks). "Actually" she ponders "that's a good point, I'm sure I read somewhere about monsters that drop from the ceiling". She looks up nervously.

Col looks around nervously as he follows Mercy towards the unexplored skulk tunnels.  "Come on you guys" he whispers urgently "We need to finish this and find the children quickly!"

Grral follows on as the others debate where to go and what to do next, once back in the hall he strides towards and into the unexplored rough hewn tunnel.

"Let me through, Sorendal" Reinhardt says eagerly "My sword is not so long that I could reach a sulk from back here!"

"I'm sorry to bother you Mercy, when you are looking for danger so assiduously but you can't remember when the hotel served lunch can you?" asks Col deferentially "I'm sure we can get there quite fast, and its quite early but, well you know…" "Col" Mercy answers, still looking up as she walks forward "I think it might be a good idea if you ask the kitchen to prepare you some travelling rations to bring with you next time.  I do feel you are getting a little distracted from the main objective. I would hate for you to run into trouble just because you were listening to your tummy rumbling"

Col jogs along behind Mercy "You are right of course" he tells her "I just hope I'm strong to carry enough" there is a pause while he catches his breath  "Perhaps we will be nipping up to restock soon?"

"I'm with you Mercy." grins Giacomo "Let's advance down the tunnel."

Talwin examines the pillar, searching for any secret compartments and then follows the others as does Grral

Sorendal follows the rest, making sure to leave a space in front of him for Reinhardt to move into..

"These tunnels are oppressive - I much prefer campaigning in the open air." Reinhardt says with a shiver "How soon will be see the blessed light of day?"

The group continue down the hewn passageway.  It ends abruptly in a dead end.  A 5ft wide hole in the floor is visible.

Mercy moves forward and looks down the hole then sits on the edge, and drops down - the tunnel continues east.  Mercy moves aside so that others can drop down and then walks slowly eastwards. The tunnel goes east for only 5ft and Mercy an see it ends with a hole in the ceiling..

Mercy jumps up and pulls herself up so she can see where the hole leads to...  She sees a 10ft square room...suddenly she is attacked!  Taking her by surprise the skulk pricks her with its rapier. 

Col grips his crossbow, determined to 'do his bit' - But only if he can get a bunk-up through the hole in the ceiling...


----------



## Greyhawk (Jan 21, 2008)

*A quick fight*

The fight is over quickly, as Mercy (somewhat miffed at being attacked without warning) fells the skulk with one, tremendous blow.  She then looks around the small room – empty!  She can't believe that the trail has gone cold so quickly!  She calls softly to the others and is joined by Reinhardt and Giacomo.  The three search the room and examine the walls diligently for secret doors, but without finding any trace of another way out.  Mercy shrugs and calls down to the others disappointedly that this is another dead end.  Saddened the party turn and head off back they way they had come.

The only unexplored skulk-built passage that they know about is a little way to the North so, after some discussion they head up to explore it.  Their hopes of finding the children quickly are beginning to fade and the move slowly and carefully forward heading further and further East.  Surely they are moving outside the bounds of the map they took from Keygan, the locksmith, thinks Col.


----------

